# What Career/Job Do You Have?



## towlsmoke420

Since I got diagnose with Arthritis & Crohn's disease I need to switch my major and career. But I have no idea whats a good profession for someone with crohns disease and arthritis. 

Initially I was going to join the army but got denied from my conditions

what career do you have?


----------



## AndiGirl

I started out as a Justice Major.  I have been teaching for 14 years.  There is a restroom in my classroom.  I almost joined the police force in my late 20s.  I don't think my body could have handled it very long.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I did medical billing for 4 years as it was a desk job. I really loved it as my supervisors were very supportive. Due to health issues, I had to give it up. They told me I could come back any time if I wanted but I had a stroke 6 yrs. ago and it affected several skills so I  do volunteer work for the local CCFA and ostomy chapter.

It doesn't hurt to give back to the community as they've been there for me. I've been doing it for 25 yrs. and met some awesome folks along the way.


----------



## Absentminded

At the moment I'm working in a museum as a visitor assistant. I am on my feet all day, so it's hard work, but my managers and the other staff know about me having Crohn's, so they do make allowances. 
Eventually I'd like to get a job doing what I've trained to do, which is restoring antique furniture and frames.


----------



## Molechaser

I've found that people are generally pretty understanding, although it helps to have a job where you can work on something close to your own schedule as long as you get the work done.  I was a consulting chemical engineer for five years after my diagnosis, then I went to law school, and I've been a patent lawyer for six years.  Both those jobs generally have allowed me to take breaks when I need to and to do my work when I'm able.


----------



## vonfunk

Assistant Buyer for the largest book store chain in Canada.

Desk jobs are pretty sweet, and if it is a big company then you may get additional leeway due to medical conditions.  Try for something that has benefits it helps immensely.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I work in regulatory affairs in the pharmaceutical industry. It's a desk job and I love it!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Currently I'm on disability and am receiving SSI but I got my Master's degree in Fine Art with my emphasis in sculpture. I plan on teaching college level sculpture, ceramics or maybe even drawing. Sadly the job market sucks right now and there are very few jobs available for professors/teachers. The disease did not alter my dreams and ambitions in the slightest.


----------



## silvermander

I had always wanted to be an 8th grade English teacher and write novels.  Yes, I'm a glutton for punishment.  But in high school I realized my body couldn't handle it.

My other dream had been to design in ring garb for professional wrestlers.  I made a lot of my own clothes growing up and was enthralled by the wild gear they wore to the ring in the 80's and 90's.  The problem was that after I graduated with my design degree my guts had other ideas.  While I was in college one of my English professors told me that he loved my designs, but that I should be writing.

Sadly I'm able to sew very little these days as the physical movement is difficult if not impossible on most days.  I am now on Disability - SSI and SSDI and have been for over thirteen years.

About seven years ago I started writing for a website that focuses on wrestling.  That site is barely more than defunct, but through that site, I was able to pick up writing work through one of the top wrestling sites online.  I've been there for about four years and love it!  I have the freedom needed when I don't feel well, but always have something to keep me busy when I need it.  I actually wrote one of my time sensitive pieces while watch the show from my hospital bed.  My boss said he'd have someone cover me, but I wanted to keep busy.

I've basically taken my loves and made them work for me.


----------



## Caiten

I study Computer Science at University, so I guess a career in IT would be safe for Crohns.
I wanted to do something exciting like the army but that's a no go (teaching would be fun though). As for work, outside of term time I'm on my feet all day in a warehouse


----------



## ChefShazzy

My name pretty much gives it away, I'm in the hospitality industry.  It's hard to work when I'm flaring - constantly running to the bathroom, and nausea so bad that the smell of food makes me feel sicker...  Luckily, until now, I've had very understanding employers.  Not sure how other places might be...  but, so far, I still love what I do so I'm going to keep doing it!


----------



## Lisa

My job title is Fire Protection Specialist (State Fire Marshal) - I am also certified as a Fire Service Instructor II, Fire Investigator, Code Enforcement Official, Hazardous Materials Technician (with specialty training in Weapons of Mass Destruction-WMD)....and on the side, I teach Defensive Driving and dabble in antiques/collectables......


----------



## hawkeye

I am an urban planner for a city government 8:30 to 4:30 -  5 days/week


----------



## Sailorluna

I work at a trade associtiaion in the convention department. 
I travel about 3 times a year for about 1 week each time. For the most part it has worked well. Last year I had a couple trips in the months leading up to my resection. That was tough - lots of vomiting and trying to work through it. The rest of the year is desk work and they are very understanding about missing time at work.


----------



## tek254

I am a career firefighter soon to be a graduate student in public administration/ city management. Would love to go to law school but don't see how with work schedule and family.


----------



## Crohn-Magnon

I've been in IT for a while.  My company recently folded (at the exact same time as I was diagnosed with Crohn's).  Managed to get temp job where I can work from home...which was a blessing while I was battling the sickness and side-effects of both the disease and the medication.


----------



## jlm

I'm a marketing coordinator for a large automotive group. It's a desk job with a very understanding boss. I don't have anyone supervising me breaks for bathroom trips are never an issue. Plus it's 9-5 m-f. So I have the weekends to relax.


----------



## Jefferson

I'm a Deputy Court Clerk in Oakland County, MI. I run collections on minor infractions on such matters as speeding tickets etc that are overdue. Judges may sentence defendants to jail but paperwork has to follow the body, I produce said paperwork. It may not sound stressful but it is and as a mater of fact, these people are none to pleased to see me or for that matter hear from me!


----------



## LindaS

I'm an attorney.  I work at a large corporation and lately my boss has not been all that flexible with this latest flare.  Previous to this boss, I've never had a problem with management being flexible.


----------



## Bill41

Latent fingerprint examiner, office job..good for this problem.


----------



## HeatherMN

I am a radiology tech/mammographer at a medium sized family practice clinic.
I work 4 days a week, am on my feet 90% of the day, but seem to manage OK with my CD. I do have days where I have to excuse myself and run to the bathroom (not usually from patients), but there are lots of them in the clinic.
I don't have to work on call, and rotate one Saturday out of the month. If I were at a hospital my hours would be a lot different, plus there are places (OR, CT or MRI suites for instance) that I wouldn't be able to just get up and leave from.


----------



## Kris

I am a juvenile Corrections officer at a detention facility. I also have an ileostomy. So far, so good!


----------



## crushingcrohns

Bill41 said:


> Latent fingerprint examiner, office job..good for this problem.


hmmmm interesting.  Fingerprint examiner..... I'm curious about it.  What do you do for your job exactly?


----------



## sickofbeingsick76

I'm a paralegal for one attorney for the past 10 years. Thank god I have 4 bathrooms to choose from in this place.  My co-workers are extremely understanding.  My boss on the other hand is not.


----------



## upstateNYgirl

I'm an environmental educator for a large university. I work in the field somedays but am in the office quite a bit as well. I travel out of state a few times a year. My employer, supervisor and co-workers ROCK!


----------



## Carrie630

I'm a system administrator (IT). I used to be an IT manager before I got really sick, but needing to work from home busted that dream 

Working with computers can be a great job, especially now.  It's becoming more and more common for administrators and developers to find work from home jobs or jobs with flexible work schedules.  Unfortunately, I'm only allowed to work from home one day a week now, but since it's a desk job it's not so bad, and my coworkers know I have issues that may make the bathroom suck for small periods of time. 

I'd be careful to stay away from jobs that have strict rules about leaving your desk outside of break times (customer service type roles have this rule often).


----------



## Crohn's 35

upstateNYgirl said:


> I'm an environmental educator for a large university. I work in the field somedays but am in the office quite a bit as well. I travel out of state a few times a year. My employer, supervisor and co-workers ROCK!


This sounds very cool, can you elaborate more of what you are teaching? Just curious.:thumright:


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

Such interesting careers!

I'm a business analyst for a hospital corporation. I have a lot of flexibility regarding doctors' appointments and can work from home once in a while if necessary.


----------



## jesseiam2

I am in outside sales, internet advertising.  I work for AT&T so its a large company.  I dont use their benefits though.  I have a great base salary but I make real money when I sell.  When I am out, like I have been almost all of October, no commissions.  So that sucks.  I am on the road all the time, so I have to stop from time to time.  My bosses have been really cool with my sickness but the company has very specific rules in place as to what can and cannot be done.  I might have to find another career option, but in my current job I do make my own schedule.  As long as I hit my sales number, no one says anything to me.  Miss my number is when bad things can happen.


----------



## Shay

I am a guest service representative and a credit/loan officer for a jewelry store. 
It has its perks (most people are excited/friendly when purchasing jewelry and/or getting engaged)
The down fall, people never read credit applications.
but i enjoy my job, it is a desk job.


----------



## SugarberryGA

I'm a legal secretary (desk job).  Lawyers can be difficult to work for, but I have a pretty good group at the moment and a low-stress desk!


----------



## Del

I work as a critical care assistant on an ICU ward.
I see quite a lot of dead people and dying people daily...which some how gives me strength.
And some truly great stories...
I am moving around quite a bit through out the day...but I do my own thing and do not have anybody standing over me wanting to know where I am each minute..


----------



## skywench

I was a flight attendant but with this most recent flare (which has been super ugly), I had to transfer to a desk job.  So now I'm working in crew scheduling.


----------



## kllyeve

I am a Medical Laboratory Technologist in Anatomic Pathology.  I work Mon to Fri shift work but no weekends or stats.  Lab technology is an "in demand" field but does usually involve 24/7 shift work.  Benefits, at least in Cananda, are pretty good so needing time off for appointments is usually not an issue.  As well shift work means you can schedule things round your shift alot.  

I have pretty good employers and somewhat understanding co-workers.


----------



## Nerple

I oversee the installation of terminal approach radar.  I'm on the road for 3-4 weeks at a time and spend my workdays usually on a work site  in a field in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jamiehodge

I am an Activity Coordinator at a Seniors Home.  It is the best job ever.  It does take a lot of energy but for the most part I get to make my own schedule.  And its like I have a 100 grandparents looking out for me.


----------



## shamrock15

I've got a pretty good job now - supply teaching at the elementary level. Talk about rewarding! Previously I was with a major credit card company. Great benefits, but the job conditions for me as a Crohnie made me use the benefits on a regular basis. Don't have benefits now, but then again, I don't really need them!


----------



## Denise

I work as a RN but I have only been diagnosed with CD (most likely as my doc puts it) in May.  I have been a RN for 10 yrs.  There are days were it's really hard and I have to make sure that I have been the bathroom before big things.  But right now, since I am still being worked up to see extent of disease and then decide treatment I am actually teaching nursing at a large University.  No shift work (which is great), since the shift work was the biggest killer.


----------



## rygon

RN =Registered nurse I guess (or royal navy) as google suggests

I work at a gas power station as an operator (think of me like homer simpson, except we get digestive biscuits instead of doughnuts). Enjoying the job yet I have to work 12hr shifts and do find working mon-fri easier on my bowels


----------



## f_else

I am currently a full time student doing a double degree. I am doing a Law degree and an Arts degree with a major in English Literature. I have two jobs, one as a waitress and the other as a research assistant. The assistant job is awesome because I can pretty much pick my own hours and work from home when I need to. As long as I get stuff done and produce high level work my boss doesn't mind where or when I do it.


----------



## Crohn's 35

f_else said:


> I am currently a full time student doing a double degree. I am doing a Law degree and an Arts degree with a major in English Literature. I have two jobs, one as a waitress and the other as a research assistant. The assistant job is awesome because I can pretty much pick my own hours and work from home when I need to. As long as I get stuff done and produce high level work my boss doesn't mind where or when I do it.


Well done!  You should be proud of yourself and how you do it all, with IBD is something most healthy people dont even try to do.  Good for you!:dance:


----------



## Cornfieldgal

I'm a Diabetes Care Specialist and I cover a territory about the size of Rhode Island that is very rural. Not a lot of bathrooms so thank God for the cornfields! LOL


----------



## Crohn's 35

:lol: Cornfield :banana:


----------



## brooklyn23

Between jobs right now! Previously: Milieu Therapist, basically the day to day care of troubled kids in residential treatment. Also known as the human punching bag. 

Right now, I'm doing the starving actress thing.


----------



## brooklyn23

f_else said:


> I am currently a full time student doing a double degree. I am doing a Law degree and an Arts degree with a major in English Literature. I have two jobs, one as a waitress and the other as a research assistant. The assistant job is awesome because I can pretty much pick my own hours and work from home when I need to. As long as I get stuff done and produce high level work my boss doesn't mind where or when I do it.


HOT DAMN! Get down with your bad self.


----------



## bigtruck

I'm a truck driver usually away from home a week at a time.


----------



## Grumbletum

I'm a Financial Administrator for a charity/learning centre. Started two months ago and I'm on 3 days a week possibly going to full time later. Also, as my background is not finance, they will fund my studies for an appropriate qualification.
I had part- time jobs as a meter reader and cleaner too, but I couldn't juggle all three, so I'm poorer but feel better now!
I told my current employer about the CD before I started as I was expecting to have to go for surgery. That didn't transpire, but going for my Infliximab involves at least two days away and they have been very good about that.


----------



## Kris

It's really interesting to hear the comments about how hard shift work is on the bowels. It wasn't until I started my job (Juvenile Detention Facility) which required shift work that I got really sick. I switched back and forth between day shifts and night shifts often. Luckily I'm able to do day shifts only for now.


----------



## sunflower

Right now I am a home visitor and part of our rules are that we cannot access the restrooms at our clien'ts homes - so, when the D is acting up, it is sort of hard for me.  Plus, not to mention holding the gas....  Looking for a desk job just because it is so much better for bathroom breaks and I can remember my medicine better that when my schedule is all over the place.  And, if I do get the job I am looking at, a couple of coworkers are into fitness and maybe I can join them and get in better shape.  Who knows?


----------



## Grumbletum

Best of luck, really hope you get it Sunflower x


----------



## Ldoubleya

I am currently a library technician for a government agency. I was diagnosed 3 months after I graduated from college. Luckily I have a desk job, the freedom of a washroom nearby and really understanding management. Every year I earn 10 more days of 100% sick time so I am pretty set. The only problem is that I can never, ever leave because I am so dependent on the excellent benefits package (oh and I mostly work alone so I never need to suppress my gas!).

Writing it all out like this really makes me realize how good I really have it....

This is my first ever post, so I hope I'm doing this right.

ldoubleya


----------



## kenyasolovely

I'm a Propert Manager.  I'm just grateful...I have a job that is understanding to my condition (the Owner of the company has Crohns so it kinda doesn't get anymore "understanding" than that.) It is not however; what I plan to do for the rest of my life. I'm in school but my future plans are kinda "top secret" so I don't get distracted from reaching my goals.


----------



## suschex

I'm a stay-at-home Mom of two kiddos - 5yrs. and 6yrs.  Planning on going back to work next year when they will both be in school.


----------



## jamiehodge

I am an activity coordinator at a seniors home!  Such a great job I need lots of energy but it's like I have 101 grandparents looking out for me!!!


----------



## lonny

I am a carpenters apprentice a very demanding physical job but love what I do.

have been off work for just over a week now and it's driving me nuts.
My father in law owns the company so he understands me being off work but it really bothers me cause if he hired someone healthy they would be there all the time.
Any thoughts on weather I should quit and find a desk job or talk with boss and see how he feels?


----------



## KJS

Im an Animal & Dog Control Officer for a local government authority. I adjust my eating habits if I think I'm going out into the country, away from toilets. Up until a bowel resection 3 years ago I was having regular bowel blockages. They come on so quick, always at night. I missed a Conference once when I got a blockage but was so glad it happened at home. My boss is really good about it. I have less sick time off than fellow workmates.


----------



## Gav

I work as an IT Database Consultant. I used to do a similar job for an investment bank in London, but the commuting into London (around 1.5 hours each way) took its toll and now I'm based in a big converted English manor house in  the country much much closer to home. I am a consultant for internal Database Development, Administration and Support issues so have a desk job.


----------



## Scifimom

I am a secretary for an import-export company. We distribute scientific equipment. I have steady hours (9-5) A desk job and a restroom close to my desk (Sweet). I have the best boss ever and access to several medical facilities around the country (They are our clients anyway). I am studying European civilization at the open university and when I finish I want to do something in adult education or lifelong learning.


----------



## Del

lonny


> Any thoughts on weather I should quit and find a desk job or talk with boss and see how he feels?


I would go and talk to him and get his feeling on your situation..
I am sure he would appreciate you effort.


----------



## Anthonyl1991

No offense but don't let crohn's disease control you... Follow what job you're going to enjoy because if you're just going to settle for any career chances are you will not enjoy it and possibly may become depressed down the line making your condition worse!


----------



## Jessi

bigtruck said:


> I'm a truck driver usually away from home a week at a time.


This must be really difficult during a flare. :hug: 

I used to teach Special Education in a college-prep Charter School. I resigned in March 2011. Now I am a Den Leader in Cub Scouting of America (8 and 9 year old boys).


----------



## Jessica

I am a controller for an online/phone/fax (just don't walk in my front door) business.  My official title (at least) is controller.  But I have a hand in all the departments at least once a month (sales, purchasing, shipping, advertising, tech, etc).  It's a nice desk job, with a bathroom in my office (bedroom, work out of an otherwise empty house).  However, my mother is the accountant/bookkeeper below me, my boyfriend is the tech manager, and the president is my father.  Enter stress level here _______.  And then assume the Crohn's pain here _____ and here ______.  Oh ya, and we cater mostly to other businesses, sometimes individuals.

And yes, many parentheses and dashes are used in my life.  lol


----------



## AbdoAlien

I am an Xray tech & have to work shift work...I was the supervisor of Interventional when I was diagnosed, but I had to leave and go back to a general xray tech as I couldn't do the long hours & call interventional expects. I still have a hard time on the floor, but my co-workers are very understandable & if I am in a flare I don't have to go to the OR or run for STATS in the hospital...I find it very hard to work full time, even though I do and I have a hard time doing our 7day stretch, which is every 3 weeks...some days I call in sick, some days I can go in..all depends...I also find evening shifts a bit easier, as I don't have to get up so early before my shift to get my body ready for the day...


----------



## beth

I don't have one any more. Career, or job. Thanks Crohn's. I may strangely end up as walks guide book writer, or a supermarket shelf stacker. Or maybe I'll just find a wee howff and hide from the world. I don't know what's going to happen. I've finally given up and accepted that I dont want, and am in no state, to go back into a software, technology,  or other high pressure job.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

lonny said:


> I am a carpenters apprentice a very demanding physical job but love what I do.


I'm a steamfitter.  26 years in it.  I've probably had crohns the last 17.  I own my own company now but its a one man shop so I do it all.  Very physical work.  I had a really bad flare in early 2010 but I worked through it.  To the point I would work 10 minutes rest 5.  Just grinding it out.  Huge mistake because my body was consuming itself to keep up.  I lost a lot of weight, all muscle.  It took me a long time to get my strength back.  Now I know when I'm really sick I have to not fight through it.  I also work out at a gym to basically have more of me to lose next time, there are other benefits to the gym also.  So I would tell you stay in the trade, you can always be an estimator, project manager, sales.   Having a skill is really great.  Good luck.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## loosewheels

GutlessWonder86 said:


> I did medical billing for 4 years as it was a desk job. I really loved it as my supervisors were very supportive. Due to health issues, I had to give it up. They told me I could come back any time if I wanted but I had a stroke 6 yrs. ago and it affected several skills so I  do volunteer work for the local CCFA and ostomy chapter.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to give back to the community as they've been there for me. I've been doing it for 25 yrs. and met some awesome folks along the way.


Was your stroke due to crohns ?


----------



## veggielove05

Currently I'm working part time as a TSS (which means I work with kids with autism, conduct disorder and other childhood developmental/psychiatric disorders) I'm also currently pursuing my doctorate in psychology. it's really hard to keep on top of my health at the same time...and eating well on a grad student budget is nearly impossible!


----------



## tarheelcrohnie

I am a registered nurse and actually beginning a new job at our local hospital in the acute inpatient hospital. I will be working 7pm to 7am in a few weeks 3 days per week. I am nervous about the change but excited. I don't know how the night shifts will affect my bathroom routines. It is a much lower stress job than the one I just left as a Director of Nursing at a skilled nursing facility so I hope it balances out....


----------



## Crohn's 35

I envy most of you.  I haven't worked in 11 years and I miss it.  Mostly in the beginning it was because of my surgery and then our  location then we move farther North and out in  the sticks.  Thanks to Crohn's I can't stabilize and my hubby says I dont have to work..but I miss the social part alot.  Kudo's to all of you who can go to work let alone some of the wonderful things you do!


----------



## Lacy Dawn

I'm in the Navy!!


----------



## cloudcloudrunrun

Crabby said:


> Currently I'm on disability and am receiving SSI but I got my Master's degree in Fine Art with my emphasis in sculpture. I plan on teaching college level sculpture, ceramics or maybe even drawing. Sadly the job market sucks right now and there are very few jobs available for professors/teachers. The disease did not alter my dreams and ambitions in the slightest.


how much do you can you get on ssi if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Crohn's 35

Lacy Dawn said:


> I'm in the Navy!!


Cool one of my closest friends' son is in the Navy...he was the guy who had the sword in front of Prince William on the Royal visit this past summer here in Canada  :dance:


Do you like being in it and what do you do exactly.


----------



## Lacy Dawn

I work with c130s in Jacksonville. Keeping the aircraft hours up to date. I love it! I'm waiting on a official diagnosis of CD or not. I heard after your diagnosed with CD you are shown the exit door


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yeah unfortunatley that is true. This disease can be very debilitating at times.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Neel

As I do have IBS I don't have any real trouble with working. I only have D sometimes in the morning. I have worked as a secretary for 30 years with Philips in Eindhoven, the Netherland and since January 2010 I work with ASML. I work at the training department arrange all the classes see that the trainers are booked and classrooms available. I also put all the trainings in the special computer programme so everybody can book the trainings but they can also keep track of there skill levels. I really love this job!


----------



## jack_t_barrowman

I work in the financail services industry and as I tend to work quite long hours (it's my default at work) my manager is pretty flexible with me taking time off and makign up the hours.  I have medical insurance which paid for me to have a colonoscopy, and I had about six weeks off work this year - some of which was when I was in hospital.  

My workplace has been brilliant with my health issues - which I think is helped by me making it clear that I'm there to do a job and will find a way to manage what I have.  Outside of work, I am getting back into stage performance stuff - not easy with the Crohn's, but as I love it, it's an incentive to get back to it somehow.


----------



## ginny44

*work*

i have my own antique business and have had for 25yrs,i can work from home, and so when i get ill it makes life much easier,i dont know how anyone can hold down a full time job with crohns,the pain is horrendous


----------



## moogie

Hello everybody...

I'm a customer service specialist. 

Right now I am a collector at Canon Canada. I've always had a desk job. I always have a toilet close by and I need to haver good inssurance and the like so I keep that in mind when I look for a new job. However I think I will be here for along time. it's a great place here and they are supportive when it comes to dr appointments and things like that.


----------



## lseibert

I'm in school to be a Medical Coding Specialist, when I get a job it will be a desk job. 

I'm very grateful that I have been able to make this career change, that agrees with my Crohn's, so I can keep working......


----------



## rdsoxfan

I sell supplemental cancer insurance door to door. It's awesome. Since it's straight commission, I make a good money when I'm working but also have the flexibility to take time off when I'm not so well. I always know where the closest toilet is and haven't been too ashamed a couple of times to ask to use the toilet at someone's house if it's an emergency.


----------



## GKVARGA

Industrial Engineering Manager at manufacturing company.

Primarily a desk job and to be honest my boss is quite understanding of my condition and those days when I can't make it in.  I try to take as much work home with me and always carry my laptop, if I'm not too tired to continue on.

Wish I had better benefits though, damn medication is too expensive.


----------



## DanHerefordshire

*Hi*

I have a couple of shops in shopping centres started from scratch though and made myself very ill doing it but its a bit more rewarding now i have staff to rely on,

only trouble is retail is at its worst in years now so thats the next big bridge lol


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

I'm a property surveyor, and love being nosey looking round peoples houses and lofts, but hate it when I need to visit the loo when I'm too far from home-so I'm driving round trying to find an empty, newly built house that my builders have finished and have fitted the loo and waste pipeoo: (ive got a phobia about public loo's and think its borderline OCD)


----------



## Sarahjh

I work as a care assistant in a residential care home! Luckily doesnt really affect my crohns disease, only when I get tired. My job are very supportive xx


----------



## Roni

I work in a pediatric office which comes in handy when I'm in the bathroom a lot. The general odors that diapers and toddlers have are wonderful, no one automatically looks at you when you come out the bathroom or pass gas in surprise!!


----------



## terri_ann87

Del said:


> I work as a critical care assistant on an ICU ward.
> I see quite a lot of dead people and dying people daily...which some how gives me strength.
> And some truly great stories...
> I am moving around quite a bit through out the day...but I do my own thing and do not have anybody standing over me wanting to know where I am each minute..


I'm a staff nurse on a Palliative Care unit. I love my job but sometimes can be quite hard work.


----------



## hclax903

Do what you like - if you give that up for some desk job you might hate it and be stressed out making your disease worse.  Don't let the Crohn's control your outlook on life.

With that said - I need to take my own advice of course, always easier said than done.  Good luck.


----------



## verdure

I am a teacher.  The benefits, sick and disability time have been lifesavers.  Timing washroom breaks can be challenging, because a Crohn's gut doesn't adhere to the before school, recess, lunch, after school bathroom schedule.  I have great colleagues though for those "gotta run" times!
While teaching can be an extremely stressful job, it feeds my soul in a way that counteracts enough of that to make it worth it!


----------



## verdure

Mr Bedfordshire said:


> (ive got a phobia about public loo's and think its borderline OCD)


ME TOO!!!!  So gross!

I have made sooooo many mad dashes for home I have lost count - often with my little one in the back chanting, "You can make it mommy! You can make it!"
I have also been forced to use some of the most horrible, disgusting excuses for a "wash"room on the planet!  ugh! *shivers*!


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

verdure said:


> ME TOO!!!!  So gross!
> 
> I have made sooooo many mad dashes for home I have lost count - often with my little one in the back chanting, "You can make it mommy! You can make it!"
> I have also been forced to use some of the most horrible, disgusting excuses for a "wash"room on the planet!  ugh! *shivers*!


 Lol. Weird thing is I don't remember being that bothered before crohns,mind you, I wasn't sitting down in the toilet, more like standing:redface:


----------



## robbo87

I went to college and trained in I.T and then started a course in Electrical Engineering. Before personal issues meant I didn't go any further, eventually I was given a job and I spent 5 years working as a porter for a Commercial Removal Contractors. Basically, when big companys decided to move their offices to a new location I'd be one of the people packing up everything, Moving all the cupboards, desks and boxes and chairs!, Loading and emptying the Trucks and very often  carrying the stuff up and down stair cases when there where no lifts!... Something that physically absolutely crippled me. We did a lot of travelling, mainly around the north west of England but we did travel further afield and stay from home for weeks at a time. And once I started becoming Ill with Crohns disease this was something that became physically and mentally even harder, I was forced to do ridiculous and probably illegal double shifts, for instance starting at 7 am on a friday morning, physically grafting until about 4 am on the saturday morning, only to go home for a few hours sleep and be back working again at 9 am later that morning. Something that stressed me out and tired me out , and i have no doubt it wreaked havoc as far as my crohns disease was concerned, so eventually i quit and got a part time job in a book makers call centre whilst i looked for somewhere to go with my life!... i started there in january, in april i was admitted to hospital and i have not yet returned to work.


----------



## AdamJC

I lost my first job in an electronics factory due to the time I spent off. I then was employed by a local I.T company and worked there for 11 months. Unfortunately (Concidentally?) after I was ill for a few days they decided to lay me off for 'financial reasons'. I have a feeling they didn't want to keep me employed for longer than 12 months as I had no comeback with regards to unfair dismissal. I decided to take it on the chin, and after another spell in hospital ended up working for another local IT company. This time, 3 years and still going strong.. very very supportive and very satisfying job. They know the gripes with crohns and understand I have ups/downs.


----------



## hangingon

I run a Starbucks. I think sometimes it is the wrong job for my crohn's, but the benefits are good and I have a bunch of vacation and the ability to take a leave of absence if i need it. It is really hard on my body and the caffeine and sugar temptation are not my friends.


----------



## Tcam

I create new products for a food company. 
The sometimes long days on my feet can be tiring, but my coworkers and boss are really supportive which is great!


----------



## TeresaPro

Good ol Canadian Tire..been there for what seems  a million yeart (12 now)  I have gone from full time to 3 5hr shifts aweek. My coworkers are not supportive at all ( except 3 out of a 100) I only reason i stay is to help with the bills but i am hoping to quit shortly after christmas..we'll see


----------



## Jennifer

I now get paid to be a caregiver part time.


----------



## IBDGuy

I am a software developer with crohn's disease. And I also run an IBD information website at iboweldisease.com


----------



## bethyd78

*working with this disease*

I am a nurse but haven't worked since oct 2010. Last time I worked I got sick with infections. Which then started antibiotic therapy which turned into
a flare that lasted 6-8 months then found out I have hepatitis (the kind that is not A B C etc) auto immune hep. but my liver enzymes are normal  I found out by biopsy. So my nausea is bad. Plus my mom died and I was so numb, confused and scared. She was 94 and had pretty much in great condition for 94 but she fell and broke her hip. Died after surgery. Well at least she didn't have to go for all that therapy and suffering. Her mind was going so I guess it was a blessing. Back to me so during my numbness I fell and hit my head
and neck. So now I have a headache and neck pain. So just take me out to the woods and shoot me. So let's summarize I have Crohns, Autoimmune hep, Back pain, neck pain, belly pain, diabetes etc. Anybody have any suggestions for me. Because I really don't want to die.:ybatty:
Love
Bethy
so ps I'm sorry for hijacking this thread. I want to work but can't I have more sick days then well. Good Luck to you all


----------



## Wife2Crohns

hubby is a low voltage tech. So he does a lot of driving but he is a contractor so he makes his own hours and can come home if he needs


----------



## KWalker

One day when I finally get to the end of my studies, I'll be a clinical psychologist.


----------



## Joleen23

I've been a Dental Nurse for 11 years and i love it


----------



## foxfire_joy

*Field Biologist*

I work in consulting as a field biologist.  I spend about 60% of my time outdoors with a bush axe and machete 2 miles from the nearest work truck- I LOVE IT.  Wouldn't trade it for anything and hopefully not Crohn's.  I am not yet diagnosed but having issues - fortunately -in my line of work - I am not the only one who has to go and we have an exceptionally large restroom - as needed lol. - My co-workers, boss, and company are great and have been very understanding as I start navigating the world of life with Crohns - still hoping it's not.


----------



## fatjoe216

I am a technician that deals with traffic video detection for a company just outside of Orlando FL. My boss is very understanding if i need time off. I am blessed to have such a job.


----------



## arctic_alpine

I'm in my second year of medical school (was diagnosed after I had already started med school).  I worry about the risk of infections, since I take several immunosuppresants (pentasa 1500 mg, budesonide 9 mg, imuran 125 mg, and remicade). also I worry about not having the reslience I'll need for the long hours and the stress, but this is a dream I really dont want to give up.  Any doctors, nurses, or health care workers out there with any advice or words of wisdom? 
thanks!


----------



## Suvii

I'm working in a hospital. I'm writing medical texts dictated by doctors.


----------



## tamesis

I'm a nurse. I work in residential care, in a special care unit. I love my job, but sometimes, it really wreaks havoc on my gut!


----------



## AJK

I'm a student and feel really lazy compaired to all of you! 

My planned career is writer so if that pans out I'll be able to take bathroom breaks/work from home, back up career was an English/Classical Studies teacher but dunno how well that will go as I was only recently diagnosed so could get worse. I'll still get the qualifications for it though, for fun.


----------



## PsychoJane

Woahhh!!! 
I'm just crazy at the moment cause I got my student job but it came to me as a miracle today(starting next month!)!

I study geology (needless to say you feel like you totally choose the wrong field for yourself when you get sick [shrug].... ... (and even) ... (that's not quite it yet) ......

[Who said Anti-TNF + immunosuppressor are user friendly? yeah right, anyone who as a fridge around them at any time] I guess the side of an iceberg could do if I don't get to have a refrigerator unit tent to do prospection... Or how wonderful it is to walk for 8-10 hours a day when you randomly discover that your joints are not user friendly on this specific day! but hey! who cares? We love challenge don't we!? [Anyone wants to form a team Crohnies for Kilimanjaro? Probably already existing, id be in, who's in?] 

That being said, I'm thankful I found a job to assist a geology research team for the gov and that it is in the middle of the city (yes yes, not miles away in some sort of lost village)  So that makes me really happy!


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Good for you Jane!


----------



## Roxymusic

*Electronics Engineer*

Work for the government, but have designed, built, tested many fun little gizmo's, wrote code etc. I mostly manage people and think of strategies and go to meetings now. Not as much fun as it used to be. I am thankful for a job and health insurance.


----------



## buckeyenut5

I am a Paramedic at a Pediatric Hospital. Although the stress doesnt help I couldnt find myself doing anything else. I have had Crohns for 22 years now and diagnosed when I was 7. When I happen to come across a child who is going through what I did, just to be able to let them know that I experienced that is very rewarding. Just to let them know they arent alone or to be there to talk is a great feeling. I wish I had someone to relate to at age 7 when I was experiencing this.


----------



## erinever

Love all of these careers! I work at a web design company. It's fantastic to be able to do something creative to get your mind off other things.


----------



## Jonny C

I write proposals for a company that helps people manage their conditions, lose weight, and quit smoking.  We help people get better and their employers drive down their claim $.  It's a win-win.  

And I'm happy to say IBD is one of the 35 diseases we specialize in!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

I am a register clerk in apparel for a big grocery store in my area and have been working the same job for 11 years as of January 2012.  Quite often it's stressful and challenging.  But, the management and my fellow employees have been really good to me.
Lisa


----------



## Pauline Totten

*What job*

I was diagnosed with crohns in my second year of nurse training. I took 6 months off when I was first diagnosed but went on to complete my training and also completed a nursing degree. I am now working as a specialist nurse.


----------



## yankeegrl711

*career/job*

I have been employed with a pediatric hospital in the admitting/registration dept.  I am currently a "quality specialist" which basically means I fix all kinds of mistakes :redface: in our computer system.

Very thankful for an understanding group of co-workers and supervisors!


----------



## hasbeen

i do a mixture of office work and manual work in the back country of new zealand which is really handy as there are plenty of tree's to duck behind if i need to go to the WC.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Before my dx I remember sitting on a box closed in the back of my econoline van as elementary kids passed by.  It was more than a near miss as my undies and the box all wound up in a dumpster.  Good thing back then we had boxes of old diapers we used as rags.  So the wipe was comfy, which is a decent consolation . 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Underestimated

I've been an English teacher, back in the olden days, and spent 25 years as an insurance agent. Now retired, fool around on the internet and do as I please.


----------



## xBlove7

I LOVED reading about everyone's awesome careers!  You guys are awesome!

I agree with one of the previous posters who said not to let your Crohn's run you.  I don't let it control what I do.  It's a part of me, not who I am.  But, I know it's easier said than done sometimes.

I'm a Lab Tech for a Phase I drug clinical research facility.  I work nights when we have studies running.  When we have down time I work days.  The crazy hours doesn't help with my incredibly low energy level but I power through it anyway.  I very much like my job, for the most part, but it starts to ware on me after a while. 

I am also currently trying to go back to school to do something completely different.  My goal is to get my BA and then go to Law School.  We shall see if it will happen though.  It won't be for the lack of trying that's fo' sho'.


----------



## carolhew

I work for a company that manufactures medical devices. I am in manufacturing and work in a clean room. I can get out of a bunny suit in seconds flat. Most of my co workers know I have an illness and may suddenly disappear, but will be back as so as possible!


----------



## Samboi

I recognized a few years ago that as I got older and my CD progressed, it was less and less likely I could hold down a regular job. So I started my own online business. It is completely electronic, and I confirmed during my previous hospital stay - can be operated effectively even when I am unwell. I do have a great business partner who can cover for me if required, and we travel around the state a lot. This year we go national! If need be - he can do all the face to face stuff, leaving me to recover and do all the back end stuff. It has worked out very well. I'm very lucky. 

I also do a bit of teaching and lecturing a few hours a week. These employers have been very understanding.


----------



## ekuskrash

I'm still on a early stage of discovering my CD. Also I don't have a job, but I've majored in Nursing and think there won't be many trouble for me. Worst thing that could happen is that I have some coleague who complains about me using the toylet all the while xd


----------



## BBACK12

I was in school for nursing, then was attacked by C-diff and was dealing with that for almost 3 years, and now diagnosed with Crohns.  I switched my major to Medical Assisting since I would graduate quicker.  If I can get this disease under control, I would go back sometime in life and get my nursing degree.


----------



## ekuskrash

Bback I do hope, you get to achieve your dream career. Even though in my country it's an unviable option, I know that things are slightly better in the US.
Cheers for you mate


----------



## Bamagrl

Technical Product Specialist for North American division of an International Company


----------



## Jasoncode3

I am a registered nurse and I love it.


----------



## MissSparkle37

*Job.....*

There are some very interesting jobs amongst this thread...
I am a Childcare social worker which can be very stressful.  Even for the fittest person, the job can be physically, mentally and emotionally demanding but this is what I wanted to do in life.  I am in the community visiting families on a daily basis (structured appointments and or emergency call out), at my desk completing the masses of paperwork that go with the job, in meetings/conferences or travelling out of county to visit young people in residential units/foster homes.  When I feel unwell, I do have to cancel my visits, ask people to cover my meetings etc but I then stay in the office (near the loo!!).  My boss and work colleagues are very understanding and I am so grateful of that...

My consultant on the other hand has told me to find a less stressful job as this is not a suitable profession for a Crohn's sufferer! Stress triggers Crohn's!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Norseman

I was in the Army for a few years, then worked as an internet support for an ISP for a while, then fell back on my army training and worked as a Telecomms consultant for a Norwegian humanitarian organisation that seconded me to the UN in various parts of the world. 

I got a familly at the same time as I discovered I have Chrons so now I am back home trying to find a steady job, but so far it's only been some longish jobs for a temp agency...at moment I am between jobs.


----------



## tea_angie

I used to teach in High School which was during my remission and I did not need a restroom near by.  Now I work for a small software company doing database programming (this is actually what I majored in).  I can take breaks anytime I want and there is a restroom just outside our small office.  :thumright:
Health insurance though is another matter - pretty expensive.  I wish I was working for a larger company with better benefits.


----------



## Fozzyboy

I am a RN but havnt been able to hold a job for over a year now because I have been so sick trying for disability for now


----------



## barelyalive

I am a tax accountant at a health insurer.   My chron's sends me to the bathroom for hours a day.  Fortunately my boss is not a micro-manager or I'd be screwed.  Unfortunately, my boss is a nut which causes more stress and flares me up.


----------



## Kit

I work as a Physical Therapist Assistant, but I am only working 24 hours a week due to fatigue.  I chose this career before I was diagnosed with Crohn's, but my work has been good about letting me reduce hours, taking time off for Drs and I have control when I go to the bathroom.  Unfortunately i see a patient every 1/2 hour, so I hope I don't need to go during a patient.  So far so good.  I work 5 hour days with an hour break in the middle of the day.  

I agree with everyone computers/IT is a good idea.  You have a desk job that you can get up when you need to.  

The only advice I have is don't pick a career that requires a lot of physical energy and sometimes mental energy is hard to conjure as well. Also find one that has bathrooms nearby!

Good Luck!
Kit


----------



## duncs123

i am a painter and decorater on massive building site where to toilets arent very good is a struggle in some of the nicest portaloos :stinks:


----------



## PVail

I was a professional musician, couple of albums and really started to take off then it all went wrong. My health got really bad so I lost my confidence and could,t be in a crowded bar for fear of having accident I am now working in a hard drive factory ,doing a tech job . I work 12 hour shifts ,nights and days . I'm starting to play some music again to keep me sane ,but it's very limited. 


Meds : Asacol 800mg
Various pain Meds.


----------



## CarolineGeologist

I just graduated with a bachelors degree in Geology, which involved extensive field work over rough terrain for 6 weeks! As a 90 pound girl trying to make it in a male dominated field, i'm determined to make it work. I'm currently looking for work as a geologist or environmental scientist, and about to start Remicade. My career will involve being outside for long periods of time, sometimes in remote areas. As long as I have the energy, some wet wipes, and hand sanitizer i'm sure I can make it work. Since I was diagnosed as a kid,  I grew up adapting to my ever changing health. I realized I wasn't going to let CD dictate my life, I just need to adapt more, and take breaks (esp Bathroom ones) when I need them. Remember, it could always be worse.


----------



## PVail

Some really positive posts here. I think it is really important sometimes to take a step back and take stock of the situation. A Caroline just said about adapting is so important. For most of us it aint going away so in order to move forward we gotta take small steps to improve our everyday situation. Being prepared and being able to stay calm and positive can help make it all a bit more manageable. Sometimes when the Doc's aint listening to you ,you gotta help yourself. Have a good day.


----------



## MunMun

PVail said:


> Some really positive posts here. I think it is really important sometimes to take a step back and take stock of the situation. A Caroline just said about adapting is so important. For most of us it aint going away so in order to move forward we gotta take small steps to improve our everyday situation. Being prepared and being able to stay calm and positive can help make it all a bit more manageable. Sometimes when the Doc's aint listening to you ,you gotta help yourself. Have a good day.


:thumright: Exactly!

Interesting jobs btw. As for me, i've just started my Modern Languages degree in German and English, also teaching on the weekends and i'm a volunteer Projects Manager for a charity. As for the teaching well it's self-employed and the parents of the students understanding, and the project managing is another one which has caused some concerns as we're planning an event which i've been put in charge of but things happen so we've all got to adapt and now we've postponed it for April. 

Gonna try and push myself to physically get to a meeting this Thursday.


----------



## claudia87

When I'm able to work I work as a Costume maker and Wardrobe Assistant. Can be pretty fun! Can't wait until I can get back to work


----------



## Stephy Chelle

I am over the mowing crew (parks department) for the city of Port Lavaca (south TX). It's physically demanding with trying to keep all the parks mowed and weedeated, not to mention keeping flowerbeds looking good. So by the end of the day, sometimes by lunch I'm EXHAUSTED! I'm hurting! Joint pain, abdominal pain, low back pain....And my ankles are so swollen that when I take off my socks the sock indention stays on my ankles for awhile. Haha I gotta laugh at it to keep from going crazy. I've been with the city for 2 years and actually love it.I'm hoping to get my condition regulated soon and now that I know it's IBD I can do that. 

PS: I don't eat all day while working BECAUSE theres not always a bathroom when I need one.


----------



## lulu2

I'm a doctor, and I'm also about to start lecturing student doctors at the university so my life is pretty busy. And I like it that way!


----------



## Ducey99

I'm 23 and currently work at a desk doing data entry for the government.. pretty much a Crohnies dream job. At a desk all day with a bathroom 25ft away. 
This is only temporary for me though (couple more months) and i've very recently had my second interview for Med School. I plan to pursue that until I get accepted and become a Dr.


----------



## lulu2

Good luck ducey, it certainly is possible to do my job with crohns but it is really hard work and tough going too! You sound determined enough to do it tho!! 

Lulu
xx


----------



## glory_h

I'm just about to start a new job! I am moving from a desk job answering phones and doing database work to self-employed photographer and creative services. Here goes nothing!


----------



## MunMun

Hey, is it wise to go for jobs etc with abdo pain? Maybe i can negotiate with the Employer perhaps for part time. But i'm pretty reluctant to leave the house not coz i need toilet but coz of pain. 

Hmm..not sure what to do, i can cover for a teacher who's due to go on maternity leave soon. I need the job but not sure.

Any help? I'm new to Crohns or such conditions


----------



## Caeryn23

I work at home as a Search Engine Evaluator. I also score educational assessment tests. I score for a work at home company and for a local company.


----------



## nwood10

I'm currently a Pharmacy Technician.

I have applied to a Masters of Social Work and Masters of Public Health degree at the University of Utah....just waiting to hear back!


----------



## fiona

Ive been a nurse for the past 16 years, i find it difficult sometimes when im flat out  (work in emergency department), especially when i get bad stomach pain, luckily for me the diarrohea dosn't happen too oftern.. being a nurse is actually a good thing when you are suffering from a chronic illness, as all of my co-workers, (health proffesionals) understand, and not to mention the free medical advice on hand..

Fiona  
Diagnosed with Crohn's 3 years ago


----------



## DaveG

I'm an Intranet Architect, I've been working in technology all my life, since the age of 17, I'm now 33. Crohns used to keep me in hospital quite a lot but I've not even taken any medication for the past 6 years, let alone spend time in hospital. I was diagnosed when I was 21.

Depending on the seriousness of your condition I can't see why you can't do any career you want, with the exception of the military, I was turned away from the army due to the condition, it's understandable.

It's reassuring to see so many people with careers, I hear a lot about Crohns sufferers that have never worked due to their condition. In the UK this is a relatively easy excuse to get out of work as the government considers Crohns to be a disability apparently, therefore sufferers can get housing and living costs paid for, personally I'd be bored out of my mind. My heart goes out to those who really cannot work due to their condition being serious.

Dave 
Diagnosed 15 years ago.


----------



## Dwy

I am a student that works at a supermarket!


----------



## Susan2

I was a seconday school teacher - English, mainly, with some history and geography. When the Crohn's became bad, I also trained as a librarian - you can't just run out of a classroom full of teenagers when you have to go to the toilet! 

Now I'm retired and, in conjunction with being in remission, am enjoying lots of the things that I wasn't able to do earlier in my life.


----------



## elizamt

Second year law school student. Balancing Law Review, Pro Bono board, a job as a Research Assistant, and babysitting while staying in the top 10% of my class of 230 students! I refuse to let my Crohns keep me from achieving to my full potential - I control my life. We can ALL do this.


----------



## cscnursegina

I'm a critical care nurse by training... there is no way i'd be able to go back to work as a nurse.  I even tried teaching nursing students.  I just got more tired and sicker than ever.  I am in the process of disability.  Along with crohn's I have idiopathic intracranial hypetension for which i've had 3 brain surgeries and a shunt placed.  I dont know which one is worse... crohn's at least has some options, IHH has no cure except surgery.  
Keep your fingers crossed for the disbility.. we need it.  I have physical next week with Social Security Dept.  So i'm trying to get my foggy brain ready for the interview. 
Has anyone else gone through the disability interview?  Please advise.  Thanks!

-Regina
Humira
asacol 
and a whole host of other meds for other conditions.  Pain medications of nucynta, dilaudid, and exalgo.  Looking to place a pain pump very soon.


----------



## cscnursegina

*are you afraid of getting sick being immunocomp?*



Jasoncode3 said:


> I am a registered nurse and I love it.


I worry about being around the sick and get ill.  I pick up any illness like crazy... so I was wondering if you've had a problem.  
All my career has been in critical care and heart and lung transplantation (a very stressful job)  I had to quit because I missed to much work.  So I started teaching nursing students.  This lasted about a year then I had a hard time with the commute and being on my feet all day... 

-Humira, Remission 3 months ago.  Asacol and a bunch of other pain medications,ect.


----------



## 2thFairy

Medical Transcriptionist.

I started doing this at a time when I was symptom free just in case I got ill again.  Lo and behold, I flared nonstop for over three years and was able to keep working since I work from home.


----------



## cscnursegina

Yes.. i'm deathly afraid if illness.  I've almost lost my life 3 times from being severely ill in the past 3 years.  Twice due to not only being septic but by throwing a PE.  I have a genetic clotting disorder.  (way to go mom and dad for passing all this genetic crud to me!)   I love them more than words can express though.


----------



## forthehealthofit

I am a student completing undergraduate coursework in Biochemistry (Being a Chronie makes attending long labs difficult, but my TAs are very understanding for the most part) - I am going to go to graduate school and study Chemical Biology and do research in chronic illness and/or autoimmune diseases. 

For work I am a Personal Fitness Trainer at a private studio and I also run my own company, which does disaster/emergency training and CPR/AED/First Aid Certification. I haven't been able to stabilize my CD much at all yet, so I often have to reschedule clients for training - but I am fortunate that all of my customers are very understanding, flexible and supportive - they want me to do what I love as much as I do!


----------



## peaceandsmile

Hii, 

I used to be a librarian for four years, then a sex chat operator for three and a half, now will be going to college in September for either Dental Hygiene or Veterinary Technician.  Hopefully I can deal with school without having to go to the bathroom often or exploding with any Crohn trouble in the middle of my future classes. :/

kisses, Aya


----------



## wolfem

Speaking of veterinary technician.  I was working in veterinary clinics as a CVT but once I was diagnosed, could no longer handle the physical requirements of the job.  I might try a specialty practice in another city (aren't too many over here).  Right now I'm just finishing up my bachelors in microbiology.  Last semester!


----------



## peaceandsmile

wolfem said:


> Speaking of veterinary technician.  I was working in veterinary clinics as a CVT but once I was diagnosed, could no longer handle the physical requirements of the job.  I might try a specialty practice in another city (aren't too many over here).  Right now I'm just finishing up my bachelors in microbiology.  Last semester!


Aww thank you for informing me, I am so sorry you had to stop doing your career because of the disease. I hope you will find a special place in another city! Good luck in Microbiology and on getting your bachelors!!

kisses, aya


----------



## TIcinderella

I'm currently a student at a university, applying to medical school this June. 
I worked for 4 1/2 years, but I quit my job to focus on applying to schools and doing well on the MCAT.

Right now I have my heart set on being a Pediatrician.

I agree with the others who have posted here -- I refuse to let Crohn's disease control me. There are very very difficult years (that may be the understatement of the century, actually), but this is MY life and I will not allow Crohn's to limit me if I can help it!  

One thing about Crohn's patients -- we are fighters through and through!


----------



## Emily

I'm a university student too, applying to Pharmacy school in the fall and I'm so nervous and excited about it! I've worked at an independent pharmacy for almost 3 years now. Originally it was just a job but I fell in love with pharmacy and now I'm dead-set on making this my career.

Cinderella, good luck applying to med schools! You are right, we are all fighters! In a way I'm thankful for my Crohn's, its made me determined and has heightened my interest in pharmacy and medicine and helped me realize what kind of profession I want for myself.


----------



## TIcinderella

Emily said:


> I'm a university student too, applying to Pharmacy school in the fall and I'm so nervous and excited about it! I've worked at an independent pharmacy for almost 3 years now. Originally it was just a job but I fell in love with pharmacy and now I'm dead-set on making this my career.
> 
> Cinderella, good luck applying to med schools! You are right, we are all fighters! In a way I'm thankful for my Crohn's, its made me determined and has heightened my interest in pharmacy and medicine and helped me realize what kind of profession I want for myself.


I completely agree with you. Crohn's has been both a blessing and a curse. I feel like the biggest thing it has taught me is perseverance and it is definitely a HUGE part of the reason why I feel so passionately about medicine.

Good luck in your applications to Pharmacy school! I'm sure you'll get into an amazing school!


----------



## tots

I worked for a GI doc when I was diagnosed oh so long ago! And to be honest that didnt work out so well. I now work selling clothes in a womens clothing chain. Love the job- I am on my feet all day but-my boss loves me and she goes out of her wat to make it work for me. the last year a little rough. She even understood and laughed at me when I called her to tell her I couldnt work the next day because I was admitted to the hosp. The pain meds in my IV was a suprise as was the words coming out of my mouth! I dont drink and it went right to my head!! Any job that does not "lock" you in with out being able to leave within reason to the bathroom is good!


----------



## kporte

cscnursegina said:


> Yes.. i'm deathly afraid if illness.  I've almost lost my life 3 times from being severely ill in the past 3 years.  Twice due to not only being septic but by throwing a PE.  I have a genetic clotting disorder.  (way to go mom and dad for passing all this genetic crud to me!)   I love them more than words can express though.


I had a PE 2 years ago and discovered I had Factor V Leiden. I lost my job because I was off work. Next was Diverticulitis and now it looks like Crohns. I will probably not be able to do my office job as it is very high pressure and I think I will be fired anyway. Can't really go back to my trade as it is very demanding physically ( Metal Fabricator) Not really sure what to do.........


----------



## CLynn

Full time bank teller. Not the normal field for a B.S. in Psychology, lol, but that's life!


----------



## 2thFairy

CLynn said:


> Full time bank teller. Not the normal field for a B.S. in Psychology, lol, but that's life!


Sure it is!  Just like medical transcription is the normal field for a B.S. in Music Performance.


----------



## CLynn

LOL! Good, now I don't feel alone!


----------



## zyamase

I am a Medical Doctor, currently working in the Emergency Room, applied to do my DM in Family Medicine, 
i have two degrees, my MBBS and my BSc HONS Mathematics & Chemistry w/ Analytical Chemistry.

I also plan to do my LLB aka law degree within the next ten yrs  

Bring it on ! lol


----------



## Momof2EW

I'm a daycare teacher... some days are harder than others. I've almost been there a year and no one still knows that I suffer from Crohn's. But they do know, my stomach has issues...as I say.


----------



## *AJ*

I work in a call centre =) I do enjoy it mostly I must admit =)

AJxx


----------



## Momof2EW

*AJ* said:


> I work in a call centre =) I do enjoy it mostly I must admit =)
> 
> AJxx


Sometimes I think that would be the exact job just for me. ha.


----------



## dhay

*I was a ...*

... courier until it became impossible to continue. I became increasingly familiar with motorway srvice stations and their facilities!


----------



## DMac

Hi.

I'm both a property developer and I do bank shifts as a qualified nurse, as and when I'm needed. I pursued nursing after spending so many weeks/months in hospital, having previously been a social worker. It was whilst in hospital that I decided that I wanted a change of career and nursing really appealed to me. I actually wanted to become a stoma nurse, but I became quite ill during my training, had to restart a whole year and had another two babies, wife in a full-time career and properties to renovate etc... I qualified in the end, but it took a little longer than expected.

Being a patient has provided me with a more empathetic approach to nursing and I genuinely love helping care for those who are ill. I did a shift last weekend and for the first time in years had a leak whilst at work. I was mortified, but the staff were so helpful and the patient, fortunately, had no idea why I had to make a very quick escape out the room to the nearest toilet. Ended up spending the rest of my night shift in scrubs that were to too small :blush: Gotta laugh.


----------



## CLynn

Good point, D, on the empathy aspect. I've toyed with the idea of using my psych degree for hospice, having gone thru the whole hospice thing when we were losing my mom. Wanted enough time out of the experience with Mom that I can actually do the job from the right perspective though, some of the feelings still seem raw and/or tender. But...that being said, having gone through those experiences do make for better nurses, social workers, etc.


----------



## AllyL

I work for a charitable organisation offering free legal advice.  I specialise in welfare benefits and debt advice and also supervise a team of other advisers.  The job can get pretty stressful at times as our clients usually come to see us when they are hitting rock bottom and need urgent help.  I am mainly office based but do have to travel to meetings a fair bit too.  Luckily we have rest rooms near to both my desk and to the interview rooms where we see our clients so I am able to make my escape pretty quickly when needed.  I often have to think on my feet as to why I am fleeing an interview however!

I'm currently off work with a flare up as I am absolutely exhausted and also have a raging tooth infection but all being well will be back at my desk in a week or so.  I am very fortunate to have wonderful colleagues and management who are all extremely understanding.  I shudder to think how I would cope in another workplace.


----------



## Chrismac

I am a carer in a Nursing Home. I am on my feet for 12 hours a day, 5 days a week so it's tough on the Crohns. I am moving soon and have actually applied as a Healthcare Assistant in the endoscopy department in what will be my local hospital. I figure I'd be a pretty empathetic HCA plus the thought of a 9-5 job appeals to me as I've always had a job doing shifts!

The home I work in don't really understand crohns (or anyone being sick) but there are are loads of toilets all with big windows so I don't have to worry about smell etc.


----------



## RobinG

Hi Everyone,

I just joined the forum today. I definitely do not have an ideal job for CD. I am a middle school English teacher. I do not have a bathroom very close to my room nor do I have a period off during the day. I am very lucky however, my next door neighbor and I have an interior adjoining door. She has her physical issues as well, so we just open up the door and the other one knows to watch both classes.  I'll tell you, having CD just saps all of my energy especially because I don't eat a lot and my joints hurt. This is really no fun.


----------



## jude099

I'm a director of marketing and design. I also fight competitively, although the last few years have seen more training and less competing.


----------



## RaymondH

I am a carpenter. I work for myself. We do general contracting. Been in business since 2006. Only recently diagnosed, but have been blessed with enough work to allow me to do less of the actual physical labor, and focus more on running the company and building business. My office is at home and I can make my own hours when it comes to that kind of work. Obviously, when I have to be on the job its different, although I still have more control over the hours than most - now I just make sure that my customers know the situation and that I may require use of their bathroom! I should start writing that into the contracts. 

Ray


----------



## Colleen_S

I'm a nurse!


----------



## Tummyache

I'm retired now, but I was Kindergarten teacher.  Then, later switched to pre-K  with a teaching assistant in a bilingual, multicultural public elementary school.  Having a teacher assistant in PK made all the difference...as she could cover for me at those times I needed a quick potty break! Just loved my job, too!!!!


----------



## SammieC

I'm an Admin Assistant for Toyota Material Handling (Forklift trucks) It's a desk job, monday to friday and I love it.. My colleagues and bosses are so helpful and understanding with me recently being diagnosed with Crohns and have even moved my desk so I can be nearer to the facilities  

If anyone in the uk wants a forklift... give me a shout ) 

Much Love 

Sam :hug:


----------



## Kelsey

I am currently a first year student nurse


----------



## trapstar4.4

I work as an analyst for an insurance company. Luckily my boss is very understanding, although these days I have to make sure to have a stash of pain killers to get through the work day. My boss looks out for me, but I try not to be a burden, and the pain killers (only need a half a pill to get me through the day) help me appear to be relatively normal :\

going in next week to tell my doc to prescribe me with some pain killers as bumming them off of my gf kinda sucks. I have to work, so he has to help me.


----------



## lacibug34

I'm a nursing student and an admin assistant.


----------



## lisakuney

Retired in 2008 from teaching and performing dance for decades due to feeling bad from all my previously undiagnosed issues. Then worked as an executive assistant until about a year ago when my health completely fell apart and things started getting diagnosed. Haven't worked since then.


----------



## OnlytheStronghaveCrohn's

I work as an admin assistant in the Gas (no pun intended) and Electric company. It's a desk job with great benefits and my cowrkrs are sympathetic but on days like today when I'm in pain and feel like a depressed zombie :mad2: I still want to be somewhere lying down. Preferrably home or my mom's house. I want to improve my productiivity.


----------



## steelerfan

Teach high school civics and geography in the city of Pittsburgh....works well for my Crohn's because we are a charter school and there is much flexibility since we are small.


----------



## Dr.Who

PsychoJane said:


> Woahhh!!!
> I'm just crazy at the moment cause I got my student job but it came to me as a miracle today(starting next month!)!
> 
> I study geology (needless to say you feel like you totally choose the wrong field for yourself when you get sick [shrug].... ... (and even) ... (that's not quite it yet) ......
> 
> [Who said Anti-TNF + immunosuppressor are user friendly? yeah right, anyone who as a fridge around them at any time] I guess the side of an iceberg could do if I don't get to have a refrigerator unit tent to do prospection... Or how wonderful it is to walk for 8-10 hours a day when you randomly discover that your joints are not user friendly on this specific day! but hey! who cares? We love challenge don't we!? [Anyone wants to form a team Crohnies for Kilimanjaro? Probably already existing, id be in, who's in?]
> 
> That being said, I'm thankful I found a job to assist a geology research team for the gov and that it is in the middle of the city (yes yes, not miles away in some sort of lost village)  So that makes me really happy!



LOL you crack me up.



how did it go btw?


----------



## Robert747

*Cigars*

Erm....Coughs nervously.....looks sheepish..... OK I am a self employed Cigar Consultant, advising on all aspects of cigars - Havana and New World. I am 53 and have been in cigars for over thirty years. I know it is not the ideal career when you have Crohn's but at least I am old enough to know better! 

My medical team understand and I think there are a few wry smiles.

Incidentally reading through this thread there appears to be a disproportionate number of people in nursing / caring or teaching - or have I missed something?

All the best,

Rob


----------



## steelerfan

Robert747 said:


> Incidentally reading through this thread there appears to be a disproportionate number of people in nursing / caring or teaching - or have I missed something?
> 
> Rob


Hmmmm I think I will leave that one to the imagination....seeing how I teach 9th grade civics in the city....draw your own conclusions as to why this may cause stress to the insides!!


----------



## CLynn

Robert747 said:


> Erm....Coughs nervously.....looks sheepish..... OK I am a self employed Cigar Consultant, advising on all aspects of cigars - Havana and New World. I am 53 and have been in cigars for over thirty years. I know it is not the ideal career when you have Crohn's but at least I am old enough to know better!
> 
> My medical team understand and I think there are a few wry smiles.
> 
> Incidentally reading through this thread there appears to be a disproportionate number of people in nursing / caring or teaching - or have I missed something?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Rob



Well at least now I know who to ask about cigars, my husband loves 'em, lol! Not that he should smoke either, neither one of us should, me with Crohn's and him with type I diabetes. But, there it is, anyway!


----------



## Imagine

I work as CFO.....but I can´t go anymore with it so I am going to quit...
Have a nice day,
Zet


----------



## oneup_twodown

project development manager (social care charity) <----work keeps me sane!


----------



## Carole Ann

I work as a social care worker full time and also run my own complementary therapy business part time. Its tough sometimes when you feel ill and tired but I always put my health first and take time out when needed


----------



## Emily

Rob, you made me laugh! Your job sounds interesting actually!


----------



## ChrisL

I work at a veterinary hospital. I am newly diagnosed and have not been back to work since I was discharged from the hospital on Wednesday. Luckily my desk is right next to the bathroom and I have a great boss so I am not expecting any problems. 

Does anyone pack a bag with change of clothes, wipes, washcloth etc in case of accidents at work?


----------



## stacichristine

I manage an Aldi grocery store!  It's a 50 plus hour a week salary job, so it can be very tough when I am sick!  I am currently in process of filing FMLA paperwork, JUST in case I need it for treatments.  It is highly demanding and sometimes stressful, but I get good exercise.  And now everyone knows what is wrong with me, so they are being very understanding and helpful.


----------



## lizzy_forrest

I'm a marketing/communications specialist in the higher education field and a part-time graduate student.


----------



## Swirl

Back into Food Catering!!!!! Loving it. Long hours and pays good. Thankfully I'm in remission, but it is cold there... But mind over body!!!


----------



## blgdave

Facility Inspector at New Zealands largest Oil Refinery... (there is only one!)


----------



## Foxy91

I'm a Child Protection Social Worker - most stressfull job I have ever had, which probably doesnt help the disease, but I love it and cant wait to return after being off sick since February - it's so interesting to hear what careers other sufferers have


----------



## optimusmog

Just finished my Master of Fine Arts in Photography with an advanced certificate in Art Education/Special Ed - hoping to either make it as an art star or (more realistically) teach some kiddies!


----------



## x_jj_x

I used to work as a vet nurse (vet tech in usa?),but quit because the long hours (was almost late a few times due to not being able to get off the loo) & felt I was missing out on seeing my son grow up.i miss work,but waiting for dx.& tx before I look for something else.at the moment I look after injured/orphaned native animals & get involved with my son's school p&c,canteen,fundraising etc.
good on all of you that still manage to work


----------



## randy.stand

I'm a Second year Student Nurse.

Loads of Nurses and people in care on here.


----------



## marjaw

I manage a hardware store. It helps that I'm one of the bosses but doesn't help that at times I have no back up so I can't be sick. I have had to spend the day travelling from one bathroom to the other just to make it to closing, but fortunately not often. I do work with an amazing crew and anyone would do what they could to help if I need it.


----------



## SarahBear

I work for a lawyer.  I'm not really a secretary (I don't answer the phone, usually, or type letters, etc.) so I'm not sure what to call myself.  Mostly, I keep the files organized and try to keep track of things.  I like it mostly because my boss is extremely understanding if I need to leave work to stay home.  However, I plan to be a psychiatrist eventually - Crohn's is holding up my progress in school, a bit.


----------



## swmorris2

I am a truck driver (hold the applause). So when this lovely disease started on me it was fun fun fun. I have a BS and planned on Law School up until a few years ago when the housing market tanked.


----------



## Leebie3

I am the office b***h for our own real estate and commercial photography company.  Also considering FINALLY studying my lifelong dream of becoming a nurse/midwife   of course that is now on the backburner until my health improves again.


----------



## PlutoCronie

I was diagnosed with Crohn's Colitis last spring, right after my first flare-up. Prior to this, I've been in the Arts my entire life, in Music and Visual Arts. I have also worked in the Social-work field, in the field of Naturopathy, also, as an Astrologer, and in an endless variety of other types of employment. I graduated from the High School of Art and Design in New York City, ages ago:eek2:, and much later earned an Associates Degree in Office Technology/Paralegal, and a B.A. in General Studies/Political Science. I was most recently on a Pre-Law School track, but that has been cut-short by my Crohn's Dx. I think that at my stage in life it would really be much too stressful to attend Law School, while having to deal with CD.


----------



## queenlizard45uk

I was a manager at a charity store, which I loved but it became too stressful and made me ill (crohns wise and depression wise) Im now back to working as a customer advisor in Argos. Manager seems to be understanding!


----------



## akduck

I am an office manager for an air taxi.   I have a great boss who is very understanding, as is his wife who covers for me when needed.  We are much busier in the summer (June - Sept), so it's very challenging during this time.  There is a bathroom door about 10 feet from my desk!  Even has a shower!  
The company has just hired a new person to start training for my job, and they anticipate that will take about 3 years... I will be able to go to part time when / if I need to, but they want to keep me, which is so great!


----------



## NancyHany

I used to be a dancer, can't do that anymore. I used to be a market researcher / media analyst and I currently can't hold any job cause I can't commit to a schedule neither have the energy that I had before.


----------



## b4britney

i am a hair dresser, for myself, which is nice since i set my own schedule. but working one on one with clients... its not easy to explain why you have to run to the washroom all the time!!


----------



## rxgirl

Clinical pharmacist (I don't count pills:lol


----------



## Skycruiser

towlsmoke420 said:


> Since I got diagnose with Arthritis & Crohn's disease I need to switch my major and career. But I have no idea whats a good profession for someone with crohns disease and arthritis.
> 
> Initially I was going to join the army but got denied from my conditions
> 
> what career do you have?



Prior to my Crohn's diagnosis (among several others), I was an active flight instructor on the road to becoming an airline pilot. I had dreamed of becoming a pilot since childhood and began taking flight lessons during high school. I spent six years in flight school amassing a collection of pilot certificates and ratings; then in 2007 became a flight instructor and taught others how to fly for approximately four and a half years. I had to self ground myself because of my diagnoses and medications I was taking. I am uncertain I will be able to re-qualify for my medical certificate and even if I can, there is no way to become an airline pilot with my conditions. 

Thankfully, I changed majors last years after realizing it would be wise to have a plan B. I had returned to college to complete my degree to become a more competitive airline applicant, so what better time to switch? I switched to the Human Services major, intend to begin a Master of Social Work program sometime in 2014, and will eventually go on to mental health counseling in the social work arena. I have always enjoyed helping and teaching others. My advice is to always follow your heart, but if something gets in the way of that, find something else that makes your heart feel good. It is bad enough to be bogged down from time to time with chronic illness. There is no reason, if possible, to be bogged down from what we enjoy doing.

To that end, I do not believe there are many professions that limit a person because of Crohn's/IBD. Even in aviation, although there are some protocols that have to be followed and the resultant special issuance medical certificate will prevent a pilot with IBD from obtaining the class of medical necessary for airline flying. But there are few other professions I can think that have such requirements. Perhaps the military, which you noted. I suggest you find a program of study that you enjoy and not define it only to a profession, as many professionals work jobs that are outside of their degrees (I think some 70 percent of those with undergraduate degrees work in an unrelated field). Then make a list of what you enjoy doing most. For example, do you like to teach? Do you like flexible work hours? Are you an introvert? And so forth. Then look up careers that match your "profile" and go from there. There are some tests out there that do some of this foot work for you.

I hope this helps some. Whatever you do, know there is a work around for most anything out there.

Best,


Brian


----------



## lakingskerry

Greetings everyone,

     I am a pipe-fitter/ plumber. I was diagnosed in 1995 about the same time my first local was considering me for an apprenticeship. As of this next Tuesday I will probably be seeking new employment in a totally different field while I go to school. My new fields of interest are dietetics or nursing. I want to try and help further the conversation in digestive disorder research.


----------



## Justme:)

I am an artist- you can make your own hours and practice in the comfort of a private studio! win- win!


----------



## ChickensRule!!

I am only 13, so I don't exactly have a career yet, but I want to become a nurse, partly because I got to meet some and talk with them when I was in the hospital!! It's such a great job!


----------



## tink12

I am a Paramedic that works 24 hour shifts. Looking to go back to school in the very near future.


----------



## FriendoftheKiwis

I was wondering the same thing. I am just about to graduate UCSD with a B.S in Mathematics/Economics and wanted to go into the finance industry. Last summer I had a consulting internship and an assistant position at an insurance firm in La Jolla. 

 I am always determined to do well and consistently work hard WHICH IS BAD FOR MY BODY. DUHHHH took me the summer to realize this! stupid. I was working up to 12 hours a day, starting in the morning with my internship and going to the insurance job after. Thinking I was exemplifying a strong, confident  work ethic I ended up in the ER. TWICE. So now, I feel like I am so limited. I can only put my body through so much even though I want to be the best I can for my employers. 

So, I am on the look out for a job, perhaps as a data or business analyst..I love MATH AND STATISTICS! I am a freak I know. I fear, that my health will hinder my ability to impress a boss or do my work well. Especially now I am going to the ER tomorrow since I am pretty much dying! (which is why I am at home on a computer and not at the bars) 

 Last summer I was always so drained and going to the bathroom it was embarrassing! :[ I don't know what is in store for me now.


----------



## beka

Right now I'm a full-time nursing student. One year to go until Im an RN. I also work per diem as a patient care technician at a local hospital.


----------



## EthanPSU

Right now, I have just graduated with a Bachelor's degree in Political Science. and I think i've sent out about 75 applications, and had about 20 interviews....

Still looking....


----------



## FriendoftheKiwis

Ethan, what jobs are you looking for? Good luck. I definitely now how hard the job search is!


----------



## EthanPSU

FriendoftheKiwis said:


> Ethan, what jobs are you looking for? Good luck. I definitely now how hard the job search is!


Honestly, Anything full-time. 

But what I would like is to have some sort of career within politics or government. I am not sure right now if I want to go to law school or not, thats why I would want some experience to help influence my decision.

Oh and, Something where I would need to move, Dream would be California, hah


----------



## FriendoftheKiwis

California is awesome! Everyone should visit at least once. San Diego is the best :]] I can recommend great place to visit and eat if anyone is interested!


----------



## EthanPSU

FriendoftheKiwis said:


> California is awesome! Everyone should visit at least once. San Diego is the best :]] I can recommend great place to visit and eat if anyone is interested!


That is honestly my dream place to live, I feel like a californian stuck on the east coast. Blond hair, blue eyes, only wear shorts and tees, love the beach and sun, tan easily.


----------



## KitKat08

I'm a lot attendant for a family car dealership. Wash cars, clean up lot, etc.. Lots of labor some days, not enough energy. I need ti get back into school. Maybe some trade school so I could become a realtor or a nurse? Not sure yet!


----------



## mainekitty

I'm a managing editor for an academic journal, a Ph.D. candidate, and a mom. That last one is by far the hardest :tongue:


----------



## momofzach

I am an RN, I spent years battling Crohn's working 12 hour shifts (many night shifts), and now am blessed to be a medical review nurse at HOME!! Flexible hours, I love it so much.


----------



## carrollco

I'm a writer. Crohn's gives me lots of fodder for books. I mean--think of all the stupid situations you get into! Just the other day I was invited to a barbeque. The first question out of my mouth was, "How far away is the bathroom?" Needless to say my hostess was surprised.


----------



## momofzach

CLynn said:


> Well at least now I know who to ask about cigars, my husband loves 'em, lol! Not that he should smoke either, neither one of us should, me with Crohn's and him with type I diabetes. But, there it is, anyway!


CLynn,
Hi! I just had to respond because I have had Crohn's for nearly 20 years, and my husband is also Type 1 Diabetic his entire life. We are in our 40's, and the compassion we have for each other is amazing. My first husband acted as if a flare was a major inconvenience to him, so I am very thankful for someone who understands chronic illness.  I am new to the forum, a work at home nurse, Crohn's ileitis-no meds, no surgeries, just lots of vitamins and herbal stuff. I have enjoyed this forum so much already!


----------



## CrohnsCHES

I am a Certified Health Education Specialist and I write from home. I also am working on a graduate degree!  Before this, I worked at a public health department - excellent benefits and very understanding about health conditions.


----------



## CLynn

momofzach said:


> CLynn,
> Hi! I just had to respond because I have had Crohn's for nearly 20 years, and my husband is also Type 1 Diabetic his entire life. We are in our 40's, and the compassion we have for each other is amazing. My first husband acted as if a flare was a major inconvenience to him, so I am very thankful for someone who understands chronic illness.  I am new to the forum, a work at home nurse, Crohn's ileitis-no meds, no surgeries, just lots of vitamins and herbal stuff. I have enjoyed this forum so much already!


  Wow, what are the odds of us having the same situation? My hubs became diabetic at 35, I was pregnant with our son when he was diagnosed. Almost unheard of to become a type I at that age, but one of his sisters was the same, and they are both thinner people, not like it was type 2 that got worse or anything. 
  Yes, dated a guy in college that I was still with when diagnosed. He could be SUCH an ass about it, and my eating habits (could only digest junk foods easily, was over a year into it before I was diagnosed). I know exactly what you mean. 
  Glad you are here, I really enjoy this forum as well. Hugs!


----------



## momofzach

CLynn said:


> Wow, what are the odds of us having the same situation? My hubs became diabetic at 35, I was pregnant with our son when he was diagnosed. Almost unheard of to become a type I at that age, but one of his sisters was the same, and they are both thinner people, not like it was type 2 that got worse or anything.
> Yes, dated a guy in college that I was still with when diagnosed. He could be SUCH an ass about it, and my eating habits (could only digest junk foods easily, was over a year into it before I was diagnosed). I know exactly what you mean.
> Glad you are here, I really enjoy this forum as well. Hugs!


Thanks so much, I can't believe it took me so long to find this site, I am  learning a lot. How interesting about you husband, being diagnosed so late, but maybe he can avoid some of the effects that come from having it all of your life. My husband has diabetic retinopathy and cannot feel his feet- some days are a struggle. I am so blessed to have him, he's so compassionate and loving. Hugs to you too :hug:


----------



## CLynn

momofzach said:


> Thanks so much, I can't believe it took me so long to find this site, I am  learning a lot. How interesting about you husband, being diagnosed so late, but maybe he can avoid some of the effects that come from having it all of your life. My husband has diabetic retinopathy and cannot feel his feet- some days are a struggle. I am so blessed to have him, he's so compassionate and loving. Hugs to you too :hug:


  You know, don't you think we should get some award for having Crohn's for over 20 years? lol! Wouldn't it have been fantastic to have the world online and this forum back when we got diagnosed? I have learned so much! I hate to hear that about your husband has those struggles. Mine was always compassionate, but didn't always completely understand all of it, since, as we all say on here, most of the time we don't look as sick as we are and feel. But after being sick for over a year before he was diagnosed as well, it brought it all home pretty fast for him. They did just recently put him on blood pressure medicine to help prevent some of the damage to his kidneys they worried about after his fall blood tests. That had his mood down for a few days, facing another complication of the diabetes. We get those days as well, hmm?


----------



## momofzach

CLynn said:


> You know, don't you think we should get some award for having Crohn's for over 20 years? lol! Wouldn't it have been fantastic to have the world online and this forum back when we got diagnosed? I have learned so much! I hate to hear that about your husband has those struggles. Mine was always compassionate, but didn't always completely understand all of it, since, as we all say on here, most of the time we don't look as sick as we are and feel. But after being sick for over a year before he was diagnosed as well, it brought it all home pretty fast for him. They did just recently put him on blood pressure medicine to help prevent some of the damage to his kidneys they worried about after his fall blood tests. That had his mood down for a few days, facing another complication of the diabetes. We get those days as well, hmm?


We definitely do,nothing like a health setback to put it all in perspective...but I like your idea about the award! lol Best wishes for your husband, it's a tough thing to realize you're human, but it will give you and him a new bond as you care for each other. I'd rather bond over winning the lottery, but it's still good!


----------



## KJS

I am an Animal & Dog Control Officer for a territorial authority(district Council).work mostly part-time, struggle with tiredness when filling in full time.also occassionally on 24/7 call.hate those midnight callouts esp in frosty cold.


----------



## Gazza

I was a funeral director and when i was diagnosed with crohns in 2010 i managed but as my crohns got worse and more need to rush to the toilet which was sometimes inconveinant my employer dismissed me. now i am training to be a plumber.


----------



## 2thFairy

I think all of us here NEED a good plumber!  Nice choice!


----------



## Gazza

i used to be a funeral director but now training to be a plumber as i was dismissed by my employer because my crohn got in the way of my work


----------



## OnTheEdge

As of now I'm a college student at LSU, working towards becoming a journalist.


----------



## SarahD

I'm a statistician, currently working for a large cancer research charity.


----------



## sid

A college student...and want to start a my own chain of restaurants. right now working with a web designing company making theme based simple websites for small business and indioviduals for their blogs and online business. So any wants to geta blogsite for themselves then please contact me...big discount for my fellow crohns members


----------



## chickadees

*AJ* said:


> I work in a call centre =) I do enjoy it mostly I must admit =)
> 
> AJxx


How do you handle your job during a flare?  I work in a call center and find it difficult when I'm worried about getting off the phone to use the restroom!


----------



## Magda

Hello everybody ,
I am the Head of Purchasing Department in one of the biggest chemical plants in Eastern Europe . My job is very stressful , i have a lot of meetings , dinners with Suppliers , flying abroad etc. My main part in this job is negotiation and i have 24 people under me that i have to coordinate . Until now i had bad episodes only at 2 years , so it didn`t affect my job very much ( being dx with UC in 2008, Crohn in 2010 , UC in 2011 , until now they are not sure what i have ) . Now, the company is having a very bad time, under privatization and i am considering moving to the United Kingdom where my fiance lives. I work generally from 8 to 4, but most times i stay until 6 or 7. I also go to the gym twice a week, and every evening i take long walks with my german shepard . So, my life is pretty full. Now i am having a bad time and my managers not only understand me but they insist to take time off as long as i need and moreover, they speak with specialists all the time and send me to them . If the company will close, i will be very disappointed as i love my career and the people there.


----------



## CharBarSprStar

I am a licensed cosmetologist w/ certifications in Microdermabrasion and full body massage.  I am currently unemployed due to frequent hospital stays this year and waiting for disability.  Hairdressing is a hard job with this disease, as you are on your feet and very active while working, but I love it and hope I can do it again in the future.


----------



## R201

I'm a med student, hoping to specialize in GI or surgery (I'm the administrator of the surgery interest group in the faculty). I'm however starting to think more seriously about becoming a GI.


----------



## ZM1019

I'm a Senior Vice President over a Data Quality Group in a large global bank.  I manage 13 direct reports.  Generally I spend 10-12 hours at the office and usually all of that is on conference calls that are often double and triple booked.  Even taking an hour out of my day is very difficult and there is zero tolerance for anything interfering with work (although that's not the official line, that is the reality).  I do have horrendous pain and inflammation, but thankfully I don't have to run to the bathroom constantly because I would be out of a job in no time.  I've been completely stressed out just over the four doctor appointments I've had.  I have to keep my job or I'm not going to be able to afford to pay for my house, car and the doctors.  So I understand how the people here feel who lost their job due to this.  I had a friend that lost hers due to her CD and I've been worried since the diagnosis that it can happen to me.


----------



## Beebop

I am a Speech-Language Therapist/Pathologist who works for the Ministry of Education. I work with around 40 children ranging from 3 - 8 years. I love my job but sometimes its hard finding the motivation and energy to do it. I have lovely workmates and boss :0) *knock wood*


----------



## lseibert

I finished school in May and I job a job yesterday!! I will be working as an, Oncology Data Analyst, for the cancer survillence of southeast Michigan.
:dance:


----------



## uclaibd

Do you feel that there could be more coaching and support from a medical perspective about jobs and careers?  It is an area that we are exploring for our patient care program and would love the feedback


----------



## Mike88

I work as an environmental health and safety inspector and hazardous material removal project manager, mostly dealing with locating and removing asbestos and molds from public buildings. The inspections are getting hard for me because of my joint pain and some building I have to go into are shut down with no A/C, so very hot and that messes with me really bad now days.


----------



## Karine

I am a medical sales rep in orthopaedics. i go into ORs and help surgeons and the staff do the total hip and total knee surgery.

HI LEVELS OF STRESS! lol


----------



## k.rawls

I'm currently a student at UTSA.  For the summer I'm an IT intern at Tesoro.


----------



## healthynow

This is so interesting and everyones different jobs, for my 2 cents worth im a clinical coder in a large teaching hospital in QLD  Australia. I read everyones charts when theyare discharged from hospital and there is a code for every disease and operation and components of operations, at the end after reading through that patients record/admission i have coded the principle diagnosis and additional dx and the procedures if any then it gives you 1 code (DRG) at the end, that determines the funding for the hospital  and length of stay for that particular disease(so for example if someone comes in with a broken arm goes to OThas it repaired and they were in hospital for 5 days and the DRG is only for a 2 day stay if there is nothing else to explain why that patient was in for 5 days the hospital will only get paid for the 2 days so it is important for the Dr's and nurses to document all that happens during that patients stay and what elsr was treated (eg UTI) and it also is how WHO collect all the data on how many people have cancer and what sort and how many people smoke or are ex smokers ect ect ect it just goes on. So there u go everyone.  Has everyone gone to sleep now ))) or any other coders out there:ylol:


----------



## Jen

I'm a software engineer. Mainly working on the orthopaedics software for knee and hip replacements.


----------



## sagette

I'm a 3rd/4th grade Special Education Teacher.


----------



## hlmurray99

I used to be an occupational therapist in various public schools. Then I chose to stay home with my little boys. However I am in the process of divorcing and my youngest just started preschool so in theory I'd like to go back, but can't at the moment due to my crohn's. Hopefully in the future.


----------



## Billk78

I actually just changed professions because of Crohn's. I was a college professor so I was always on the go and in class. Lots of stress and not good for me. I now have a consulting job in a small law office. Very comfortable environment with a good boss and a bathroom close by. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Tenacity

Billk78 - seems as though you have found the perfect answer job wise - sounds great!


----------



## samtheman786

I am graduate Electrical and Instrumentation Engineer at a paper pulp mill


----------



## Wallath

I am a retired teacher, who for the sake of sanity:dance: in retirement, drives buses around and about my home town and take charter groups in large buses to other parts of the country that I live in......it took me 59 years to leave school and find a proper job goes the saying...each day is different, so having much fun sharing my day with lots and lots of people...and no stress!!! LOL.......:sheep::kiss:...............:dance:


----------



## amyh

I do a lot!   I'm a graphic designer by trade, But I get to work from home part time, so it's a good job for me.   I also have a side business making working dog gear from home. www.mountaindoggear.com is my website.   I do photography on the side for an advertising agency mostly food photography.  I'm also a part of an art gallery, I enjoy oil painting and water color.  I'm also a mom of 2, and a Search and Rescue K9 handler.  I think being so busy with everything going on in my life, contributed to my Crohn's.


----------



## Z_Ghost

Been working at the same company for over 20 years now.
Ran a CNC Punch (Finn Power and a Finn C-5)press for most of that time.
Then about 4 years ago I got asked if I wanted to start programming full time, I had been fixing and making programs for some time.
SO I jumped at that, in the office, in the AC, close to the bathroom.
Still doing that, making programs for the 2 laser and 3 punch presses.
I tend to take care of the 2 biggest customers that we have.
They sure have been good about me having Chron's so I guess I am really lucky about that.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I was working at a job that I truly loved as I was crossed trained to cover for vacations. I did medicaid billing, ER billing, no fault/workers comp billing, worked in the collections dept. auditing accts. that had summons & complaints against them, and reviewing accts.when patients filed for bankruptcy,and handled phone calls from patients.

I had to give it up when my Crohn's flared up badly and I had my 4th DVT. It was THE BEST job because there were 2 women who had IBD as well and my immediate supervisor and office manager were extremely supportive of me when I was hospitalized or had to take a few months off when I flared.  I miss the hustle and bustle of keeping busy sometimes.


----------



## LivinglifewithCrohn's

I am in IT and would highly recommend this field. I am able to telecommute f/t from my home office. I go into the office for meetings but that is about it. If you like technology then the IT field may be for you. My restroom is literally just 5 feet away from my office!  In the IT field there are customer response positions, web design, business analyst (my position), project managers, and so on, lots of directions you can go in IT.


----------



## Tenacity

LivinglifewithCrohn's - To do your job - did you get a degree in Computer Science?  Is it relatively easy to find something in this field that you can do from home, or are you an exception?

Thank you.


----------



## LivinglifewithCrohn's

I have an undergrad degree and a master's degree but neither in computer science. I would say that if you have strong customer skills and are a computer oriented type of person that a helpdesk position would be the easiest for you to get. Our helpdesk staff telecommute pretty much f/t but do go into the office once a month. I have been working for 30 years so I have a lot of experience and had been in a non-IT managerial role where I was involved heavily with our quality improvement process and led several process improvement initiatives. Because I had strong communication skills and project management skills they (the IT folks) gave me a chance, feeling that I could pick up the IT specific piece and I have. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tenacity

Yes, it does help a lot - thank you very much!  I appreciate the time


----------



## Blue

i go to sixth form B)


----------



## Gemz

I'm a writer doing some freelancing and working on my first novel. Then I'll be an author.


----------



## BadGut

I am a High School teacher.  It is difficult to manage the bathroom trips, across the hall, and the sometimes the morning routine or stops to work or even the accidents on the way to work are difficult to explain being late.  I have actually considered changing careers because of the stress but I love teaching Child Development, after all I get to talk about my 2 daughters all day!


----------



## Billk78

BadGut said:


> I am a High School teacher.  It is difficult to manage the bathroom trips, across the hall, and the sometimes the morning routine or stops to work or even the accidents on the way to work are difficult to explain being late.  I have actually considered changing careers because of the stress but I love teaching Child Development, after all I get to talk about my 2 daughters all day!


You may want to consider getting you Masters and teaching college courses. They are a little more flexible and you arent in the classroom as much. When I was doing it I would always have a backup group exercise or assignment I would give them if I had to step out. Biggest issue was that if I was in the middle of a really bad flare it was difficult for me to cancel classes. I now work in an office job. Good luck...I would think teaching high school would be tough.


----------



## amyh

I'm a graphic designer and get to work from home, so that is another career looking into if you are the artsy type and know computers somewhat.  I'm also a mom, so I do most of my work after the kids go to bed, unless it's an urgent project.  I never finished college, but did get an internship through a design firm.  That was all I needed to get the experience and training.


----------



## Earthsoul

I am a community stoma care nurse, love nursing.


----------



## 2thFairy

Yea for stoma nurses!!


----------



## jvc7477

Since I was 22 when I was diagnosed (1975) I didn't really have a carreer.  Worked several jobs with the last being transportation supervisor at Goodwill up to 1984. I then applied for disability was finally accepted  after being denied several times and stayed on disability ror about 8 years, After having all the surgeries I've had, was really feeling better so i got a job with the City Parks Dept working maintenance at a local golf course and am still working there.


----------



## jmariel

I am a graphic designer at a pharma communications company. Worked out great, i really enjoy being here. We deal with Remicade and Humira parent companies and do a lot of medical writing and manuscripts. It is extremely comforting in the fact that my co-workers know of the disease and I don't need to explain myself to them. Also it's a small office with a private bathroom. LOVELY. And I can work from home any time I need to.

I think it's more about the company atmosphere and understanding than the career itself. My last design job was not nearly as accomodating.


----------



## Ckt

I'm a nurse who used to work in critical care and loved it then did volunteer work in India and Africa prior to my diagnosis..I haven't worked in 10 years): and am on disability retirement from the us federal government from my time working on the Navajo reservation. Hoping to go back to work soon!! I miss it


----------



## marichino84

I am a soil lab analyst.  Farmers & corporations send in soil samples & we run various tests on them.  I love it.


----------



## michaelearnest

I am a Engineer and design / sale Government and Commercial Security and Fire Alarm Systems. I get to work on the computer and work on blueprints so that is flexible for my situation. However, at night it all about soccer for me and I could be playing, coaching, or a referee at a match. My stress and pain usually come from the soccer part of the day but I refuse to give in and give up.


----------



## crohns in blue

I started a career as a police officer in oct 2008 and was diagnosed with Crohns in oct 2009. It's been hard at times due to a ballistic vest being strapped on my chest and a 25 pound duty belt hanging from my waist but i've made it this long. I just kept positive and wouldn't let my pesky friend Crohns control me, not to mention that i've been a bicycle cop now for a year and ride 20 plus miles a day five days a week. 
My advice to you, would be to stay positive and start whatever career you want to start and live YOUR life. inform and educate your coworkers and superiors around you about your battle with Crohns and most of them will be understanding. My coworkers are very supportive of me and have develop a good sense of humor to my illness. If i come running in, drop my belt on the office floor, and head straight to the bathroom they know what kind of day I'm having and they help me through it. 
I had to leave work three hours early today because of my symptoms but it's no big deal i'll make up for it later on in the week. 
Crohns disease is apart of you, your not apart of Crohns!


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

I got fired from missing time at work due to the crohns. And my coworkers and boss knew about it. I've worked there 3.5 years and got fired last Friday for missed time. They were not so understanding.


----------



## guitarjamie03

I am a youth director at a church.  I work mostly with 7th-12th grade students.  I just started back in June when I was diagnosed.  I love my students and they keep me going, even when I am having a difficult day.  I am mostly in the office Tuesday- Friday, but Wednesday and Sunday nights we have youth activites so I have to be on my A Game, but I am usually wiped out though after the activites are over with. I usually take Monday's off becasue that is always injection day (Humira) and I am so tired and need to be near a bathroom too.  For the most part, the church is very understandable and flexable with my schedule and when I need to go to appointments. 

So far so good!


----------



## problembox

I'm a support worker with older people (dementia and addiction problems, mainly alcohol).  I've recently started web design and hope to pursue this (see signature links).  Still getting used to the idea of having Crohn's.  Symptoms are gone, working, but pretty tired.  Web design suits me at moment!  But enjoy my day job - also doing  MSc in Applied Psy, and considering being a counsellor.


----------



## shermel2

I was a high school science teacher (9th and 12th grade) but left in January to go back to school to persue my dream of becoming a nurse. I graduate in December 2012. Can't wait!


----------



## karj

I work as a teacher - it is generally okay but when having a flare it is not the idealist of jobs, i am lucky at the moment as i teach adults, but if i was teaching teenagers i would not be able to leave the room to go to the toilet!


----------



## 0121crohnslady

I was a carer for the elderly, and i loved my job. Sadly in 2006 i was on long-term sick due to a bad flare-up, and in 2007 they said i was no longer fit enough for the job, so i was let go.....

They have been trying to get me a job since, but due to the toilet needs nobody really has a clue, they have gone through reception to dog-walker lol.....

Hopefully i will be able to do something again soon, even though the body is functioning properly nothing wrong with my brain...

:ybiggrin:


----------



## Athena_Noctua

I'm employed by the DWP to test their latest forms to see if they've made them incomprehensible enough (at least that's what it's beginning to feel like! All I want is my income support back - and back at the correct level this time! Is it any wonder I seem to be on a permanent flare-up...?! Between them and Vodafone... ARGH!!!). 

I can't work due to Asperger's and am on a lifetime award of DLA (disability living allowance) and I SHOULD be on a lifetime award of IS too, if the (I'm itching to call them what I do - but I fear my post will get modded if I do!) wotsits would just quit stopping it arbitrarily - and for spurious and completely fabricated reasons (if they actually GIVE a reason!).


----------



## Lawyerboy

I just acquired two Master degrees in law and want to become a lawyer in the near future.


----------



## ElleALaw

I'm a student nurse though I have worked in the emergency services. Not sure how well things will go as my GP is adamant its IBD my consultant won't budge from IBS even though I'm on steroids with good effect. Due to start 12.5 hour shifts in the next few weeks and just don't know how on earth my body will cope :-(


----------



## Ckt

@ellealaw..bless!!its hard enough being a student nurse!those 13 hour shifts can be rough..try and pace yourself if you can and keep hydrated!!sendig up positive thoughts for you!!


----------



## Ckt

I saw the YouTube video on IBD called 'glamour guts'..best line ever..instead of saying  you don't work due to illness when someone asks what you do..say'im a visionary!!'hehe!!


----------



## David

Please disregard this post, it is a test.


----------



## Trev

Norwegian Racing Sardine Trainer.


----------



## phear

Truck driver luckily it's local not interstate so plenty of toilets around hehe


----------



## AIjen

I currently work at our city's police department as a secretary.  I work five hours a day (5 1/2 including my lunch break), Monday through Friday.  My hours are relatively flexible - I have no issues with getting time off for anything from normal vacation to doctors' appointments, to surgeries, so I am very lucky.  I do transcription, data entry, and answer the phone.  I have been there for 6 1/2 years and enjoy it very much.  

I used to work on our local ambulance service, but had to stop doing that after I really started to not feel that great for most of the time.  I was not yet diagnosed with Crohn's yet, but I did have the UCTD and fibromyalgia diagnoses.  It was a difficult decision, but something I had to do.  I still miss it even though it has been over five years.


----------



## jami

I am a surgical tech at a major hospital here...bosses understand, I usually just tough it out and try and ignore my pain during the day.  I only work 3 days a week, 12 hours though...that can be challenging sometimes though...have my moments!!


----------



## dluke26

I was a certified Orthodontic Assistant. I absolutely loved my job and had been given lots of support through a resection in 2010 and another flare that started in 2011. But now I am in another flare and it looks like I will be having another surgery, my boss let me know that I was no longer working out for them a week and a half after telling me that everything would be fine and that he understood. He is now suggesting to me that I file for disability...I am going to wait until this latest issue is under control and then decide what my next chapter will be. Maybe I will go back to school.


----------



## Panda33

I'm a social worker. I contract myself 2 days/week into a residential facility and facilitate inter-disciplinary team conferences and provide counseling/therapy to residents and staff. 
3 days or more a week I work in group homes. 
I really wish I could quit my group home job tho. Finding working 5 days/week (this last week being my first week back from medical leave) rough. Almost like its too much for my body to handle. So bizarre to me


----------



## cliffjockey

I'm an aircraft Mechanic/Inspector/CRS signatory. I'm also a  Deputy Station officer with HM Coastguard. I also volunteer with a Technical Line Rescue Unit (just for fun!) In my day job they're reasonably understanding with doctor and hospital appointments, but not so much so with the joint pain and chronic fatigue, I sometimes think that because they can't see blood, bruises or scars then there must not be anything wrong with me. Both the Coastguard and the line rescue team are great though, they are way more understanding and have always got my back, probably because there are no profits or money involved, unlike my day job! Oh well, such is life! Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Robert747

Trev said:


> Norwegian Racing Sardine Trainer.


Not since the Sardine doping scandal of 2009 you haven't been


----------



## Grumbletum

Robert747 said:


> Not since the Sardine doping scandal of 2009 you haven't been



Yep, there was definitely something very fishy going on there.


----------



## Bripink

I am a recent college grad, but throughout all my classes, internships, and jobs I've had, as long as you work hard, are open and honest about your disease and everything, I have not had one problem getting or keeping a job. People may surprise you in how understanding and compassionate they are.


----------



## Bwebby

im a freshman this year and so i decided to go into Business because that way i can really do just about anything..and go any direction..and best case scenario i can hopefully be my own boss one day


----------



## Jessi

I teach 3rd grade from home in a virtual charter school. I have 3 bathrooms all to myself.


----------



## karj

Jessi said:


> I teach 3rd grade from home in a virtual charter school. I have 3 bathrooms all to myself.


Nice one :ybiggrin:


----------



## Earnellzwifey

I  currently on Ssdi since I have several problems. My bowel, bladde, brain, heart, limbs, and other systems are all out of control. I use to be a 911 dispatcher and I miss it everyday. Oh how I wish I could work again.


----------



## djpoptart92

My GI wont let me work.  Stress is my number one cause for flare-ups, so he put me on the disabled list.   I do have a mobile dj business and a computer repair biz to bring in some extra bread,  and keep me busy.


----------



## NewRoad

I'm an over the road truck driver, though I've been in management in the industry also.  Right now I'm sitting home, thinking about finding another office job.   Sudden bathroom urges and the highway don't always work together, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Carrie

When I was in university, I worked as a barista in a local coffee shop. Absolutely love that job, and it truly sparked a lifelong interest in coffee, which I'd love to work with again in the future.

Currently, I work as a business/data analyst in the service sales division of a large tech company which flogs routers and switches. I've worked for the company for the past 6.5 years, and have had one very major flare-up last year which left me in hospital for three months. My employer and co-workers have been brilliant and understanding of my disease, and I have the flexibility to work anywhere in the world (which is how I ended up in Britain). I work from home (and in my pyjamas) three to five days a week, and only go to the office for the rare in-person meeting (my company has too much teleconferencing technology for its own good), or to catch-up with colleagues. I'm not all that stoked about my current job, but I do like the corporate culture and adore all the friends I've made since I've worked here.

And to anyone interested in working in tech, no, you don't have to have a degree in computer science or engineering. I have a degree in Latin American studies and  work on the business side of the company (sales and business development). When the economy isn't tanking, there generally are lots of great opportunities.


----------



## rkoll327

I am a merchandise analyst for a leading sporting goods company. It is a desk job and minimal traveling which is good. My manager/co-workers are super supportive which I know is really important. It is hard for me to make it through the work day sometimes but I haven't missed too much work yet so it hasn't been a problem. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## superhotfemale

Use to be a Promotions Manager for dual radio stations (two FM stations), until I had to give it up for Crohns 

Now on the Disability Pension and looking for part-time work close it home and a toilet - it ain't that easy!

In the meantime (last three years) I have been lucky enough to work at two major motor sporting events as either the Event Control Room Supervisor or the Engineering Operations Centre Supervisor.  It is only for a week at a time and is totally out there, long hours and not a minute to spare (lucky I get radio headphones to use so I can go to the room with no windows and can still talk on the radio....toilet paper is not good to write on though....) but the downside is that I end up spending three weeks in bed recovering.

I know I shouldn't push myself this hard twice a year, but it makes me feel alive and in honesty, I would probably go insane if I couldn't work some type of event - just call me glutton for punishment!


----------



## Laura Dawn

I'm an Internal Auditor. I resigned 2 years ago and do consulting from home. If I was still with my old employer, I would be fired, no doubt. I took a leave of absence 2 years ago for medical reasons- stress. They replaced my position and I heard they were going to put me in a new one. I resigned and did get unemployment. This was a hospital mind you and I had perfect reviews! Their loss!


----------



## thisisme

I work in auto insurance, within the claims department. It's a desk job, and because of the team I am on, I am pretty secluded in the building... means much more privacy in the washrooms!
Currently trying to work with them for all my appointments this year so far... as they don't want to give me any more "doctor" time... Will see how that goes.


----------



## Dixiedoll23

I "_did_" have the best job in the world, as a professional body piercer.I love it.However, with this most recent flare, I ended up getting fired for being sick.  I can only pray God has something much bigger and better in store for our family.My husband is a tattoo artist, that ended up quitting after our boss fired me.He is mad and so am I.
Hopefully, like I said this is just the beginning of something much better.We are hoping to open our own shop again like we had in Detroit.The economy tanked so we had to close and moved to Sioux Falls here where the economy is much better.When the economy is bad, obviously tattoos and piercings aren't neccessities so we are the first to experience the term of "starving artist".We are pretty starving right now, but we will get through it as we always do and come out stronger in the end.


----------



## Dixiedoll23

Going back a few pages, it seems I am not alone as far as getting fired for having crohns.It's definately not fair, and so few people understand.I use to tell my husband I wish I could just hand out info packets on CD and hope everyone I work with reads it.
My condolences to all those who lost their job due to this disease.
I am currently applying for disability at the ripe ol' age of 31.It was hard for me to come to terms that I am unable to work.My arthritis in my hands is getting so bad, I can't even open a lid anymore.I get so frustrated.Especially when I have to ask my boys something so simple to everyone else like open a pop for me.


----------



## marvelousmara

I have a desk job right now and it's wonderful. I don't have to do much walking around and I know exactly where the bathroom is. My employees are all so wonderful and they know if I'm away from my desk I must be in the bathroom. Also if I need to leave early for a doctor's appointment, they never give me a hard time about it. 

I'm actually a full time college student and my majoring is nursing. I ended up changing it from Business after I got diagnosed with Crohn's. After the long visits to the doctor's offices and hospitals, I realized I had a heart for sick people. Being sick myself, I want to let people know that there's people out there who care and want to help them feel better. 

Crazy how things change so fast!


----------



## sickofcrohns

I was an academic. I loved and still love the research, but sessional teaching was killing me, and being on Remicade put the kaibosh on doing a postdoc in another country (there were and are no positions in Canada in my field).

I worked for 4 years in the medical device industry, but was then laid off when the company downsized.

Now I'm working part-time on contract as a translator of academic articles (French to English) and as a Ph D dissertation and ESL coach/tutor/editor. I also did a lot of volunteering for environmental causes this summer when my health permitted.

I'm still figuring out what to do next; I love the type of work I'm doing, but the pay is irregular and there are no benefits.


----------



## Ainy

I am a Recruitment Consultant. It is a highly targeted and stressful role which involves spending a lot of time out of the office. I have to attend client meetings, interview candidates, complete sales calls, arrange interviews, secure new business, account management and complete my own administration. Oh achieve sales targets. I was only diagnosed a few months ago and I have been off work for 4 weeks now because stress is a major trigger. I'm having a flare up at the moment and I might be getting surgery in a few weeks so I now need to take some time to decide if I can peruse this career at the jeopardy of my health. I never thought I'd be in the position where I have to consider giving up a job I love because I'm not physically capable of being successful at it.


----------



## gemarie

Hi  I am a fresher (mature) student reading history and archaeology, which the intention of finding a career in heritage.. records office/scientific archaeologic or something like that...

Before i got ill I was a nursery nurse working with children ages 4-10 at a private care centre.. I had to stop firstly because nobody will hire a worker who has to abandon children to run to the toilet at no notice and secondly because once my meds started I caught every bug going with the immunity killed off so spent too much time off sick. Not a good job for CD 

I will have undertaken 5 years of retraining by the time i graduate but I tried staying home and it lasted a very short time because I was bored to tears within a week of my daughters starting school!


----------



## Jaano711

Hi
I am a qualified radiography. Did four years at university, was diagnosed in my final year and manages to pass. Radiography was good to me. Worked in hospitals in Australia and the UK and when I came home took some chief jobs in outback Australia. Managed to keep working after my twins were born( 3 days a week + on call) but after Rohan I stopped. It was then that I started on remicade and was told working with sick people in a hospital was not a good idea. 
I then started working as a lecturer in a literacy and numeracy program and got qualifications along the way. I had an anaphylactic reaction to remicade was changed to humira and in the last 2 months have not been to work due to illness, operations and the acquisition of a permanent stoma. I am not planning on returning until next year as I am having a few healing issues and just need some time to adjust. Am worried as I do a lot of travelling and don't know how I am going to handle it now.


----------



## Bioheaded

Civil Engineering - Geotechnical.


----------



## chattertess

I'm a wedding cake maker. I work for myself, which in many ways is brilliant, but also a pain in the arse (mind the pun -_-) at other times. No one else I can shove a wedding cake to a week before the wedding if I'm having a big flare up. However, I work from a studio in my parent's back garden, so I am near to toilets and if need be, bed. Just tough to run my own business cos it all relies on me!


----------



## matrix0919

cashier


----------



## Amy Bunch

I am a K-3 Special Education Teacher.  Can be stressful at times but I do have a bathroom in my classroom. Thank goodness!


----------



## simplyemily

I am currently majoring in Electrical Engineering at college and I am a sophomore so fingers crossed that I am able to keep it up and graduate. I am not going to lie or sugar coat the fact that it is downright difficult. There are plenty of times this year and last year where I miss exams, classes, and labs because I am out sick with some Crohn's related thing but truthfully this is what I have always wanted to do. I have a two things of advice for you, if you are looking to go into college you should immediately contact your Health Services, a simple letter from your doctor can make a big difference in how things are handled if you are unable to attend classes or exams due to your illness. Usually they are really willing to work with you to make things as easy as possible. And the second thing that I think you should consider is that you need to do something you love. Even if it is going to take you extra time to do it because of the Crohn's, you don't want your disease to control you.


----------



## TJmom

Social Worker/Counselor.  Bachelor's in Psychology, Marriage and Family Studies, Women's Studies.


----------



## Crohnie86

I was a Receptionist for an Energy Company until they closed their doors. I tried a few other positions, but I was in the midst of what I believe was a flare (undiagnosed so far, so I cant quite claim it yet), and they ended up letting me go.... kindly of course. 
Since then, I've been at home cleaning up after my sweetie, which I've learned is also a full time job hehehe.
I have a few different dreams though...
I would LOVE to work as a Real Estate Investor. I would also like to own a fashion boutique on the side as a means for steady income.


----------



## lsgs

I am a dentist. I have been qualified for two years and every day is a struggle. I love my job but think my career will be short lived.


----------



## Dippymint

I'm a clinical hypnotherapist and also a business consultant.  I don't do as much of the consultancy as I used to.  But I have my hypnotherapy practice 5 minutes from home so all works out well.


----------



## furiousfunker

I am a Heavy Vehicle Mechanic, I left school at 16, got a brilliant apprenticeship which I am now in my fourth year! I absolutely love it

However, since being diagnosed recently I've had a lot of time off work and been told to do no heavy lifting or straining by my doctor, which doesn't really work in my trade :/ so I am a bit worried I might not have a job at the end of my training and all I have behind me is school and mechanical qualifications... I suppose I've just got to wait and see


----------



## biancaxox

I work at swiss chalet 2 months in  after resigning from my old job at jackastors because they threatned my job because I had to go to the hospital 4 times in the span of a year they said they didn't know if I was reliable even tho I worked 6 days a week solidly even picking up other shifts ... The same day I resigned I was addmitted to the ER & in there for 6 days all because of that stupid job ... So don't let anyone threaten you with that !!! Its illegal & while I was in the hospital they told me to sue I'd win this new job no stress no pain new medication everythings great your feelings have a lot to do with you well being !


----------



## biancaxox

furiousfunker said:


> I am a Heavy Vehicle Mechanic, I left school at 16, got a brilliant apprenticeship which I am now in my fourth year! I absolutely love it
> 
> However, since being diagnosed recently I've had a lot of time off work and been told to do no heavy lifting or straining by my doctor, which doesn't really work in my trade :/ so I am a bit worried I might not have a job at the end of my training and all I have behind me is school and mechanical qualifications... I suppose I've just got to wait and see


Why don't you just go into regular mechanics they have lifts and jacks for things I don't know forsure what they do on a daily basis but I wouldn't see it as heavy lifting


----------



## cliffjockey

biancaxox said:


> Why don't you just go into regular mechanics they have lifts and jacks for things I don't know forsure what they do on a daily basis but I wouldn't see it as heavy lifting


I was a light vehicle mechanic for over a decade( Vauxhall), and to be honest its not really that much lighter, it can be a struggle and generally tends to be more fast paced and more stressful (due to the high number of ignorant or impatient customers!) and it would be unlikely you'd be able to change at this late stage in your training, light vehicle mechanics is a whole different ball game, a totally different apprenticeship. Size doesn't matter though, I left to be an aircraft engineer, and for sheer size Airbus trumps Scania any day! My point being, the secret is figuring out ways to do the job whilst still taking care of yourself, once you have that figured you should be fine. I've been back at work after a hemicolectomy for 2 years and reckon I've pretty much got it sussed how to deal with the heavy stuff, anything I can't manage all I have to do is ask some of the others in my team, they're always more than happy to help, after a bit of "weakling" ribbing of course!


----------



## Cpushard89

Currently I'm not working and I have not yet found a job that will work around my situation. :/ It is rather depressing just sitting around the house all day with nothing to do. It doesn't help that my GF and I are financially stressed. I get SSI which pays for rent internet and electricity, and she works part time while going to school. She works just to pay off her student loans and put gas in the car. and apparently we needed smartphones according to her so $160 for phones 2yr contract, instead of $40 a month for trac phones no contract... hmm i would have thought that was a no brainer.. Just GRR damn it!!! I need to work to help out, I'm trying to work with Vocational Rehab for job placement but with my current complications with my colostomy I'm looking at another possible surgery. FML


----------



## ndw0317

I'm an IT Administrator/Manager. I sit behind a computer all day. I'm the only female in the office, and the ladies room is just outside my office (which I have all to myself)...so I am very fortunate.  I can work from home on the really bad days by remoting in.

Nicole


----------



## Beatit

Currently Unemployed was a porter killing myself during college preping new cars and used and shifting the new car lot meaning moving the cars around to make the lot look new. I had to ditch college in Senior year no money had to spend stuff on natural stuff. I am thinking about just driving around on my motorcycle and seeing where it leads me in a few months. Still 24 and living with parents and have money saved up.


----------



## newbie

I'm an RN who works in a ER dept and I absolutely love my job. You can never get bored. Having crohn's makes it really hard but I woud never change it. I just learn to work around it. Like working nights more often, even though it makes it harder for a routine, its not as busy and makes it easier for bathroom breaks. I can't realy tell people sry your heart attack is gonna have to wait a couple minutes cause I have to have a washroom break. I also dont eat before going in and tend to eat after it slows down. I use the WR before a big case comes in ( if we get the heads up).
Like I said I would never change careers because of crohn's, you just have to find ways to work around it.


----------



## PhoenixBird

I'm also a Lawyer (government/environment/transport law) like many others here it seems! From this I can only conclude that it is the legal profession which causes IBD! hehe


----------



## cleuger

I work for State Farm pays well and I am so very very fortunate its a desk job with a a bathroom close by, not to mention I have a very understanding boss as he has Lyme Disease. I have a degree in Computer Science but due to my many bathroom trips needed a small office type atmosphere have been with SF for 7 yrs now.


----------



## Sashawright

I am a Certified Professional Coder, with a sub- speciality as Certified General surgery coder. I work for a large health care company as an Internal Coding Consultant.  I work on a computer and audit charts and teach physicians and staff documentation guidelines for correct coding of their servives.:thumright:


----------



## CantRemember

Assistant Principal.  Love my job, although stress can be high.  Very understanding boss at the moment knows I'm not always on time because, well, you know!


----------



## vz101

I work as a Senior Network Engineer for a major telecommunications company. Its pays well, has good benefits, and has 0 stress.


----------



## StaceyQ

i am a trainne lawyer. The firm i work for a re really good and understand. I think it is finding something that works for you. Peopl ewill accomadate you, they have to its the law.


----------



## guest 8791

Like many others, I'm an attorney. More specifically, I'm a public defender. You know - a nice, calm, low-stress profession


----------



## Danico85

I was a Pipefitter in a shipyard. Although i worked on the tools for a couple of years after my diagnosis, i couldnt keep it up. My work got me a job in the Maintenance/Facilities and is all desk and computer work now. Also kept me on my same salary... Well Happy!


----------



## StaceyQ

furiousfunker said:


> I am a Heavy Vehicle Mechanic, I left school at 16, got a brilliant apprenticeship which I am now in my fourth year! I absolutely love it
> 
> However, since being diagnosed recently I've had a lot of time off work and been told to do no heavy lifting or straining by my doctor, which doesn't really work in my trade :/ so I am a bit worried I might not have a job at the end of my training and all I have behind me is school and mechanical qualifications... I suppose I've just got to wait and see


i know how u feel x


----------



## StaceyQ

Danico85 said:


> I was a Pipefitter in a shipyard. Although i worked on the tools for a couple of years after my diagnosis, i couldnt keep it up. My work got me a job in the Maintenance/Facilities and is all desk and computer work now. Also kept me on my same salary... Well Happy!


if only every company was as understanding x


----------



## hthompson631

I am a Reactor Operator. I am currently in school right now to learn the new technology for the new reactors coming to our site. I normally worked shift work but now Mon- Thurs. Before this I was a chemical operator at a local plant. I just learned to balance what and when I eat around my schedule. Right now I am having difficulty eating anything. It has pretty much became chore to eat. The company I work for is great. I have wonderful management.


----------



## newlymarriedtocrohns

From my hubby's experience, I have to agree that a desk job is often much more flexible. He used to be a driver, but the uncertainty of being on the road did not work well with his condition. He's been much happier working in the hospital lab where he can easily step out for a moment if he needs to. The stress and second shift hours still aren't perfect, though. 

Does anyone else have extra trouble working unusual hours that affect sleep/meal times?


----------



## StaceyQ

no i dont but can imagine it is a nightmare x


----------



## Danico85

see because i can go to the toilet anytime i want. i find myself never needing to go, ive been in the office about 3 years and probably only used it about 5 times... unless im doing a pee.

its worked perfect and im much less stressed,

stress and anxiety plays havoc with my condition.


----------



## Racheld

I as Media Sales Coordinator/Administrator working for a local Newspaper. I was made redundant in March this year at the same time as diagnosis.  I have just started a new job as a Sales Administrator for a metal stockist, so far they have been understanding, they don't pay any ssp for the first 6 months tho, so not sure how I will cope with that as this last week I have started flaring again


----------



## superzeeman

I work as an Information Technologist and general paper pusher at a large hardware store. I have a pretty considerate boss that tolerates my trips to the bathroom. I think the fistuals damaged my bladder as that is my biggest issue after my surgery.


----------



## Jyscall

I'm so far a Ph.D student in a group working on inflammation.

So I've got aware and comprehensive colleagues, Pi, Group leader, and that's quite a relief. However, that's a job with quite some stress and I still need to get to know how to deal better with it.

Ah yes, I'm working everyday in a language (english) that is nt my mther tongue (french !).


----------



## SevenOaks

I am a business consultant that is contracted out to the help resolve inefficiencies in cost, schedule and performance.


----------



## ron50

Started work at 13 as an industrial and domestic sewing machine mechanic. Had a ten year break working in aust Dept of Defence computing services division,rolling shift work. Back to sewing machines. Still at it at 62.
      IBS from a young age
      Stage 111c colon ca 1998
      year of chemotherapy
      acute pancreatitis
      Gall bladder gone
      Psoriatic arthritis 
      Neuropathy
      unknown auto-immune kidney problems moderate protein urea
       Type two diabetes(18 mos 75mg a day prednisone the cause)
       pulmonary oedeema and congestive heart failure.
       kidney stones.
       Medications ,as few as possible,I've had enough!


----------



## Scaryman

For 14 years I was working in information technology until 2003 when I've diagnosed with Crohn's. Last January and I was Leque for my job due to Crohn's problems they call it attendants. Up until that point they were very supportive of me and allow to go to the bathroom quake frequently without asking too many questions. What will lead me to my separation was a lot of office politics. I miss  information technology and helping others And working on servers and VPNs and whatnot. Long story short from what I learned from information technology is the stress level with Crohn's disease might not be a good mix. It depends on one's individualize mental health and physical health. Right now I work for the medical surgical company at a very low wage with very very bad pre-existing clause insurance coverage. But all it works out because of all financial aid that I get from hospitals and doctors is based on my income being minimum-wage. I hate being a taker from the system and relying on others like to be a productive member of society just like other people and pay my own way, but as anybody knows Crohn's is very unpredictable and does not always allow for that. I now live with a parent who also has the same disease is very supportive but has her limits. It's very stressful times but I try to make do just like everybody else.


----------



## enumeras

I'm a medical biller.  I just recently had to tell my boss about my illness since it's starting to flare up.  What sucks even more is that they don't offer FMLA since our company is short about 3 employees to be eligible.  I hope that since I explained what UC was that she will understand why I may be out.  But it is scary considering having to leave my job because of this stupid disease..


----------



## karisue

I work for Fire & Resuce, I do enjoy it.  I work in an Office at HQ


----------



## believeinbeingwell

I work in IT. Hard to describe my job but just say I am a Web Researcher.  

I work 5 days a week, 5 hours a day and I have a one year old baby (plus other kids) so I am finding my schedule too difficult to deal with.  My boss is somewhat understanding but starting to get a bit fed up.  

I see some of you are on disability support.  I have applied, but am worried what that will do to my self image.  Not sure I want to get paid for being sick.


----------



## Scaryman

believeinbeingwell said:


> I work in IT. Hard to describe my job but just say I am a Web Researcher.
> 
> I work 5 days a week, 5 hours a day and I have a one year old baby (plus other kids) so I am finding my schedule too difficult to deal with.  My boss is somewhat understanding but starting to get a bit fed up.
> 
> I see some of you are on disability support.  I have applied, but am worried what that will do to my self image.  Not sure I want to get paid for being sick.


Let me tell you from experience from another I.T. Professional. I worked in a stressful enviroment with lots of responsability. Crohns as we all know doesn't mix well with stress. You'll have to gauge your work related stress levels and see what you can do to lower it even if it means disability. I wish I can apply for ssi ( long screwed up story). I only responded to this because of my knowledge of it and the stress that comes with it. 

I use to be on a helpdesk level III, and in the data center. So yeah that's partially why I got so sick. Hope this helps, it's not your fault you got a chronic autoimmune disease is it? Then utilize the aid that will be there such as ssi/ssd.


----------



## believeinbeingwell

Yes, Scaryman.  IT is very stressful.  We have quotas to fill and the job is INTENSE -as you know.  Thankfully I work with really amazing people and we have a lot of fun otherwise I would NOT be there.  

Thanks for the encouragement about the disability.  I'll have to see if I get it in the first place.


----------



## Scaryman

No problem, you've paid into the system and deserve to look into it.


----------



## Pirate

I'm a cabinet builer for a local construction company.


----------



## bunnyceleste

Ive worked retail in the health food industry for 5 years now. currently working in produce at a small family owned organic grocer. its laborious work but it makes me strong. so great as Ive used diet/supplements and alternative methods to deal with crohns and it is a really supportive and informative environment for that. also get a sweet discount on organic foods which is great for my pricey juicing habit!


----------



## ktp112

I'm a student studying architecture. Stress is a pretty big issue in the field of architecture, but I'm hoping I can go through with it, as I've wanted to be an architect my entire life. The program where I go to school is pretty competitive, which has been pretty stressful already. I've actually had to drop down to part time for this semester because of my Crohn's, but the Architecture department has been pretty accommodating towards my illness. As has the university, who actually gave me a 3000 dollar scholarship for having Crohn's...


----------



## ryanps

I work for a translation company. We translate all kinds of materials into and from foreign languages. We also proofread English only texts (brochures, web-sites, etc...).


----------



## Chally2

I'm am aircraft refueller, it can be difficult when I spend so much time on the airfield. In some parts I have to swipe through 8 locked  security doors before I reach the toilet.


----------



## Calypso

I have had an office job for over a year but recently have been becoming increasingly sick. My boss is not understanding and the work environment was way too stressful so I put in my notice, I only have 1 week left. I am studying to become a sign language interpreter and hopefully I will be healthy enough to continue classes in the Spring '13 semester.


----------



## Danu

I'm a geologist and do environmental consulting. My schedule is really flexible with consulting and I can often work from home when my symptoms act up. My job does involve a good amount of field work, but I haven't had a problem with it yet. Everyone I work with is aware of my condition and very supportive. I love my job


----------



## Calypso

Danu said:


> I'm a geologist and do environmental consulting. My schedule is really flexible with consulting and I can often work from home when my symptoms act up. My job does involve a good amount of field work, but I haven't had a problem with it yet. Everyone I work with is aware of my condition and very supportive. I love my job


So Jealous! I LOVE geology and with my bachelor's I studied a lot of Environmental Anthropology - congrats on being able to keep your job


----------



## believeinbeingwell

consulting is also stressful cos you have to find your own clients etc.  I am so on the brink of resigning.  But i'm not sure if it will be more stressful for me at home - firstly - to not have money and secondly, I will miss my friends here - but the boss and the job itself - the amount of hours, is so so stressful for me.  It is affecting my health!!

Dilemmas, dilemmas....


----------



## Deaton88

I graduated in 2011 with a BSc in mathematics and then started my teaching qualifications straight after. I had to drop out in April because of amounting crohns related health problems (Too many hours of planning, teaching, assignments, and lectures) The teaching of lessons themselves weren't too much of a problem; it was more the work that had to be done before and after each one, I didnt have the energy .

Had first surgery 6 weeks ago, feeling sooooo much better, need another surgery in about 2 months, but once healed up im gonna go straight back into teaching maths


----------



## Momof2EW

ryanps said:


> I work for a translation company. We translate all kinds of materials into and from foreign languages. We also proofread English only texts (brochures, web-sites, etc...).


Well you look familiar! My twitter friend!  Nice to see you in here!


----------



## Momof2EW

I was a daycare teacher..but recently had to quit my job because all the sickness around the kids, was not making me stay well.  SAHM now.


----------



## Laura Dawn

I resigned from my position as an internal auditor for healthcare. I'm glad I did because I would have been fired anyway for being sick all the time. It blows!!


----------



## CDwontbeatme

My last job was a project manager in the tax department of a large company. Lots of stress, and to make matters worse my manager was not very sympathetic when I needed surgery due to complications from strictures. I resigned about 8 months ago. Now I'm a SAHM & I take the occasional contract work assignment. Much less stress & I feel much better.


----------



## believeinbeingwell

What's a SAHM?  yes, less stress, that's  good.  I'm worried how I'll manage financially if I cut back my hours.


----------



## believeinbeingwell

Laura Dawn said:


> I resigned from my position as an internal auditor for healthcare. I'm glad I did because I would have been fired anyway for being sick all the time. It blows!!


I'm about to be fired - well really this is my last month. They have been very understanding for almost 2 years, allowing me to work less than the minimum amount of hours.  Now I guess it got too much for them.  Oh well, some good HAS come out of it.


----------



## PeggyS

Hi!  I hope I am doing this right.  I am new here, and I am old. <G>.  I have a sitting job and I am able to go to work very regularly unless 1) I have doc appointments or 2) I am in the hospital. But even after I get out of the hospital I just go right back to work!  

Problem is: no bathroom in our suite!  I have to walk 130 steps to the bathroom which I have counted many times! :ack:

Best wishes to you as you decide on a career.  Remember that it's a reversible decision!

Peggy


----------



## CDwontbeatme

Believeinbeingwell - "SAHM" = Stay at home mom. My husband has a pretty good job with great benefits - otherwise I couldn't do it.


----------



## Momof2EW

And yes SAHM is awesome, esp if you have the husband who can handle it all. Im very thankful to do so.


----------



## CrohniePilot

I'm a corporate pilot. Got Crohn's in 1998.


----------



## Tenacity

CrohniePilot said:


> I'm a corporate pilot. Got Crohn's in 1998.


Interesting - How do you handle flying a plane when you have a bad day? I know you have auto pilot, but for take off, and landings don't you have to be at the controls no matter what?


----------



## CrohniePilot

Tenacity said:


> Interesting - How do you handle flying a plane when you have a bad day? I know you have auto pilot, but for take off, and landings don't you have to be at the controls no matter what?


I have a stricture at the terminal ileum. Never had lots of problems with the runs. I end up with blockage and pain instead. 

I've just managed the symptoms. I'm careful, and lucky enough to have some control over my own schedule. It oddly seldom bothers me when flying. 

The biggest issue is the competing goals of my health vs career. My GI has to write a report to the FAA every year about my condition. So, I find myself minimizing what I tell him. The FAA is pretty antiquated about the whole thing. It would be safer for them to lighten up because lots of pilots minimize and hide things for sake of their career.


----------



## InstantCoffee

I went to college for graphic design, I'm not too shabby at it, though I was pretty terrible when I first got out and still have a long way to go.

I couldn't find anything in the field so I started looking at more basic minimum wage jobs. I bombed an interview at Guitar Center pretty bad, forgot everything I knew on the spot and made an ass of myself but that's typically how a first interview ever goes right?

I waited months and finally got another interview at a grocery store where I felt I nailed it but got the "why aren't you looking for a job in your field" run down and feel I was turned away for being 'overqualified' as in I went to college, despite never having had a real job, and thus they won't take me because I might expect better pay or quit for a 'real' job soon idk.

At about this point I had really bad symptoms, this was when my gluten intolerance started but of course I had no idea what it was just that I was incredibly ill. For a long time I'd been tottering on the idea that I'm sick but am I sick enough that it's fair for me to collect disability? 

Well I hit the wall where I was so sick that it wasn't really a dilemma anymore, got approved pretty fast for SSI. I'm hoping to get on medicare/medicaid because my prescriptions are really expensive and I'd like to be able to pay for my own food so my parents don't have to. 

Now I'm well but still unstable, if I have just a little of something I shouldn't, like a few granules of black pepper get on my food, I won't sleep that night, I'll be too busy on the can. That's just not something conducive to a work environment. 

Before I got sick I was doing some contract work in design for a couple of guys that were starting up a t-shirt/informational business doing aggressive anti-racism speeches. I did some stuff, gave them about 4 final designs, they paid me a small but fair amount and then their business plan kind of fell through.

Well they contacted me earlier this month and want to get stuff started again, I'm wondering if this could be a risk to my SSI? It's not technically an income, it's pay per design, and I'm not even 100% on how many designs I'll be making but barely enough to put gas in the tank, let alone bills. 

Anyone know about this? If it came down to it I'd do it for free just to be part of something.


----------



## kilroy55

I'm a prosecuting attorney.  Fortunately, I work with great people who are understanding.  I've only had to ask to leave court once in 6 months which I view as a minor miracle.  Hopefully, I'll be able to keep my chosen career.  But, I am concerned because I have to spend so much time in court with few breaks.


----------



## scottanias

I'm a wastewater operator. I basically run a small sized plant with a few other people. It's a dirty job but I actually like it. However, not sure once I start treatment if I'll be able to keep working around such hazardous materials.


----------



## toughinboots

I have been living with Crohns Disease for 30 years now.  I was in remission for quite some time until the past 6 years.  Now its a constant daily struggle.  I have been fired from many jobs in the past and now I have a very part time job doing direct sales. I am an independent consultant with Scentsy. This is a great company to be a part of and I have the flexibility I need by being able to work when i feel up to it and set my own hours and workload. If you would like more information on joining my team please email me toughinboots@yahoo.com


----------



## believeinbeingwell

I don't know the rules of SSI - but my 2 cents - Don't do it for free.  If it's not on the black - who would know?  (Hope that's not too terrible for me to say).  As you say, it would just be a little on the side.


----------



## LauraElliott

I have had Crohns since i was 12 years old (1996)...  Been through 3 re-sections... moved across the country by myself in 2005 to pursue my career in Los Angeles...  Never looked back...  

I am an Environment Artist working in the Game Industry..    I worked as an FX artist in the film industry for over 5 years...  I LOVE MY CAREER!


----------



## Lorilei

Right now I'm a dispatch supervisor for a taxi company. The stress of this job causes severe flare-ups, but it pays well. However, I'm studying to be a massage therapist, and I want to perhaps either start a business with my friend or go into neonatal care.


----------



## Elektrikhd

I teach music in an elementary school. I've been at it for 6 years, but this is my first year with the Crohns going on. So far it's been working out ok. Occasionally I'm a few minutes late for lunch duty or in being ready for a class as a result of running to the bathroom. I only usually need to make it for 40 minutes at a stretch, though, then I get 5 minutes (usually time to prepare for the next class), if everybody else is punctual. Plus during lunch duty there's usually other teachers working, so I can slip away for a few minutes. If I have an "emergency" I can get someone to cover my class for a few minutes, but that only happened once right before school ended last year, before I had a diagnosis.

My boss is pretty understanding so far, and has told me to let him know what sorts of things I needs. He seems to understand that things may change along the way, too.

So far the worst thing was getting ready for one of my two seasonal concerts. That's an extremely stressful event. Symptoms got a little worse while that was going on, but I still got through it. If that's as bad as it gets, I think I can get through it--I only do 2 concerts a year.


----------



## SamJorgoyne

Hairdresser... But being a military spouse stationed overseas in germany. I can only work at ONE place on post if I want to continue to do my job. Doing it 40 hours a week with my husband deployed. I gave it up because I was sick all the time, and recently (finally) diagnosed. So I wanted to take the time for my meds to kick in, figure out my trigger foods, and attempt to feel better before my husband came home.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

I'm a program coordinator at a literacy non-profit, the pay isn't great but it's worth it for the flexibility; a lot of the time I can work from home if I need to, come home for lunch, and my hours are only 8-2:30 Tue-Fri with some night-time programs every few weeks or so. It's rewarding work. On the side, I do graphic design and web design, which I'm hoping to turn into a full-time gig from home in the next couple of years. 

Before this job, right after I graduated college, I was a producer at a broadcast news channel in Nashville, working overnight for the morning show (10pm-8am) 5 days a week. That only lasted a year, and I'm surprised I made it that long! ZERO flexibility there and a lot of really silly scripts written for "serious" news anchors.


----------



## Alberta_sweetie

I am a special needs educational assistant that works one on one with a severe special needs child in a mainstream grade 2 classroom. My job is definitely taxing, between chasing the kid and trying to get him to do things that the other kids aren't doing because he is not at their level and crawling around on the floor with him, but it is so rewarding when he "read" his first word and generated his first sentence on paper! Thankfully we have a very understanding secretary who will take him when I have bathroom issues that can't wait until my break.


----------



## reidme02

I was recently diagnosed after a few years of being considered IBS. After several autoimmune issues (Uveitis, Alopecia, Hashimotos) and extreme diarrhea, my second colonoscopy showed granulomas and ulcers, and I'm up for an MR Enterography before official diagnosis. I'm a high school English teacher, and it has been really hard to stay on top of things. I have adjusted my food intake to ensure that my worst times are after school/early morning. However, it is really hard to keep up with all of the grading/planning during nights/weekends. I love teaching, but a less stressful job/job with no work to bring home would be more ideal. I used to work in business, and I'm regretting my transition into education. I am passionate about it, but my health gets in the way


----------



## JM1

I am an anesthesiologist dx in 1996 just after completing training-currently sidelined because of Crohn's and Crohn's related issues


----------



## believeinbeingwell

reidme02 said:


> I was recently diagnosed after a few years of being considered IBS. After several autoimmune issues (Uveitis, Alopecia, Hashimotos) and extreme diarrhea, my second colonoscopy showed granulomas and ulcers, and I'm up for an MR Enterography before official diagnosis. I'm a high school English teacher, and it has been really hard to stay on top of things. I have adjusted my food intake to ensure that my worst times are after school/early morning. However, it is really hard to keep up with all of the grading/planning during nights/weekends. I love teaching, but a less stressful job/job with no work to bring home would be more ideal. I used to work in business, and I'm regretting my transition into education. I am passionate about it, but my health gets in the way


Sounds like it's time for a change


----------



## JM1

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Amber82

I'm a self employed hair stylist. I love my job! I pay a lot for health care since I'm self employed. It is a hard job because I'm on my feet all the time. My clients are very understanding. Lol! I mean when you have to go you just have to go I think if there is something you really want to do you should go for it! You only live once right! I wouldnt change my job for anything! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## UncleChuckSucks

I think any career where you can work from home is ideal. I started working from home through other circumstances two years ago and it's a huge difference. I don't want to work in a traditional office again because whenever I'm sick now, I can just clock out and take care of business, then clock back in. Plus, I can get laundry and little chores done in small, workable spurts during the day instead of facing chore swarms on the weekend (insert laundry, wait 1 hour, take 5 mins to fold laundry, wait an hour, take 5 mins to put away laundry). Chore breaks are like coffee breaks. Anything where you can telecommute is way more flexible--plus no weirdness using the public potty all day or having people wonder where you go all the time when you're not at your desk. Good luck to you!


----------



## tsm1110

before i was diagnosed with crohns i worked as a carpenter for many years.building new homes and remodeling existing.i was very good at what i did and really enjoyed it.shortly after i was diagnosed i changed careers and now work as an assistant building official(code enforcement official)this change was nice as it would still allow me to work in the construction field.this change has helped me in so many ways.much better insurance and plenty of paid time off which helps for my infusions and flare ups.


----------



## 723crossroads

InstantCoffee said:


> I went to college for graphic design, I'm not too shabby at it, though I was pretty terrible when I first got out and still have a long way to go.
> 
> I couldn't find anything in the field so I started looking at more basic minimum wage jobs. I bombed an interview at Guitar Center pretty bad, forgot everything I knew on the spot and made an ass of myself but that's typically how a first interview ever goes right?
> 
> I waited months and finally got another interview at a grocery store where I felt I nailed it but got the "why aren't you looking for a job in your field" run down and feel I was turned away for being 'overqualified' as in I went to college, despite never having had a real job, and thus they won't take me because I might expect better pay or quit for a 'real' job soon idk.
> 
> At about this point I had really bad symptoms, this was when my gluten intolerance started but of course I had no idea what it was just that I was incredibly ill. For a long time I'd been tottering on the idea that I'm sick but am I sick enough that it's fair for me to collect disability?
> 
> Well I hit the wall where I was so sick that it wasn't really a dilemma anymore, got approved pretty fast for SSI. I'm hoping to get on medicare/medicaid because my prescriptions are really expensive and I'd like to be able to pay for my own food so my parents don't have to.
> 
> Now I'm well but still unstable, if I have just a little of something I shouldn't, like a few granules of black pepper get on my food, I won't sleep that night, I'll be too busy on the can. That's just not something conducive to a work environment.
> 
> Before I got sick I was doing some contract work in design for a couple of guys that were starting up a t-shirt/informational business doing aggressive anti-racism speeches. I did some stuff, gave them about 4 final designs, they paid me a small but fair amount and then their business plan kind of fell through.
> 
> Well they contacted me earlier this month and want to get stuff started again, I'm wondering if this could be a risk to my SSI? It's not technically an income, it's pay per design, and I'm not even 100% on how many designs I'll be making but barely enough to put gas in the tank, let alone bills.
> 
> Anyone know about this? If it came down to it I'd do it for free just to be part of something.


I know you can make so much per month without it affecting your SSI. You need to contact them and find out how much that is. Many people do partime work on SSI. Hope this helps!


----------



## anomiidae

I'm a nurse and a massage therapist. Sometimes I just have to count myself as an extra patient.


----------



## xSophiexx

Im a Fraud Investigator for a big insurance company


----------



## SilverFirePrime

I work level 1 help desk support.  My bosses have been nothing short of fantastic in understanding what I go through.  Every now and then I'll be stuck on a call when nature decides to call. That's when things get entertaining:runaway:


----------



## 723crossroads

I do housekeeping for people and noone is home, so I can go and do as I need. Works out great!


----------



## Laura Dawn

I'm an Internal Auditor for hospitals. I resigned a bit ago. Just yesterday I was offered 2 jobs that are full time but because  sick , they would let me do PT. after being so sick yesterday, I'm not sure how I'm ever going back to work. Very discouraged.


----------



## acheallova

I'm a doctorate of pharmacy graduate, spend 14+ hours/day on my feet in the pharmacy. Dr. Says NO MORE, but cant give up what i love! Ugh tummy/booty hates me!! -hugs-


----------



## Emily

acheallova said:


> I'm a doctorate of pharmacy graduate, spend 14+ hours/day on my feet in the pharmacy. Dr. Says NO MORE, but cant give up what i love! Ugh tummy/booty hates me!! -hugs-


You are a PharmD? I'm starting pharmacy school in the fall. I'm so excited! Fellow pharmacy Crohnie person, yay!


----------



## 723crossroads

*Hope you both do great! :heart:*


----------



## acheallova

Emily,
Congrats! It's a tough program so stay conscientious of your body. The stress will be great, as may the flare. I'm so excited for you!! You will do well. Good luck hun. -hugs-


----------



## shelikescats

Sales for a Biotech company. Traveling required 1/4 of the year, sometimes local. Degree in Biology. My hopes are to switch careers in the future to work with animals and become an animal keeper or a speaker for conservation/tour guide for private groups. I gain energy from being around people. 

I am currently undiagnosed. If I do have IBD, it is very mild. The stress from sales sets my stomach off though.


----------



## RXTECH81

I am a pharmacy technician currently working at a local, closed-door pharmacy with access to a unisex bathroom. It is a great place to work, and I have very supportive coworkers with whom I have worked with through my initial diagnosis. I am also a nursing 101 student. That being said, are there any current nurses out there with Crohn's that may offer some advise or input on how you deal with Crohn's in your profession?


----------



## Martha

I work in IT and thankfully I work from home full time.  My manager and direct team know of my condition, but senior management dont.  I think its better that way as I dont believe they would really understand if I was ill.


----------



## VictoriaSage

Right now I work as a host for Olive Garden. It's pretty okay, I get basic insurance. Having a standing job isn't always the best for Crohn's though, and the pay is not that great. I'm on the hunt for a better paying, office type job. No luck thus far though. I would really love to go back to school and get a masters to teach art. Also I am working on a graphic novel I hope to publish online.

Crohn's is an expensive chronic illness, so I am having trouble making ends meet with my little food service job.


----------



## taylorali

Graduated with a BA in Fashion Marketing & Management before being diagnosed. Worked as an assistant manager, intern, sales, personal stylist, and then customer service for a huge company. Different managers have different feelings about this illness. Some really thought I was playing 'hooky' so to speak as sometimes in Retail you wear lots of makeup, dress up all nice, etc and well, you all know the "you don't look sick."

The customer service position was the best for me because I sat at a desk mostly and made phone calls. I was lucky to find something within the company that was right for my health.

However, after Hurricane Sandy-I'm from the NYC area-they made major cuts and I was one of them. :/ Then I had surgery and now I'm on unemployment.

Finding something that is easier on my body is going to be hard, but I'm going to try.


----------



## 723crossroads

Sorry to hear that Taylorali! I pray you find another job that suits you hun!


----------



## taylorali

723crossroads said:


> Sorry to hear that Taylorali! I pray you find another job that suits you hun!


thanks so much! :ysmile:


----------



## scarline

I'm a travel consultant in a call centre


----------



## LoulouBeaujean

I am a Business travel consultant and work full time. Work are not so understanding as they dont have a great deal of knowledge about the disease, however one of my colleagues also had UC but had the operation a few years back and has never felt better. It is good having her around as she lets my boss know just how bad UC is and how totally dibilitating it can be. 

I guess it could be worse, I could be a bus driver with no toilet on hand!! :ybiggrin:


----------



## CheerBear12

I'm a sales assistant


----------



## Kinsey

My son was turned down for the military too.  You need to be close to a bathroom at all times.  Something with a computer that's not stressfull, but my son is on disability, he's only 18 so it's called SSI.  But hopefully sometime in the future he can get stabalized enough to think about job training and working.  Best wishes for you.:rosette1:


----------



## AdamG

Hey,
I'm 45 and on disability. My last job ended in 2005 when I took too much time beyond FMLA to deal with Crohns issues and depression. I was a "Systems Analyst" with an Army contractor - mostly a desk job and bathrooms nearby. Prior, I had been in graduate school on a Ph.D. track in Physics, but stopped to deal with Crohns and depression issues as well. I did at least earn my M.S. and get some lab experience. Right now, as a result of better therapy for depression (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) I feel like I'm more awake than I've ever been. My experience is that psychiatric (psychotropic) drugs don't mix well with Crohns meds. I'm looking at trying to get back to work. The Federal Government has a "Schedule A" plan, and there are Employer Networks through Social Security's "Ticket to Work" but I'm still early in this process so I'm not sure how it all works out. Life with Crohns as you know is challenging, and so is finding work when there could be gaps of years to explain. I have to say, the people on this forum have a great spirit, and that is essential. Eckhart Tolle's writings have helped a lot to turn my mindset about, among other things. And certainly being in a helpful mindset is necessary for holding down a job and thriving at work. Hope some content here is useful. USAjobs and your state's workforce exchange may be helpful sources.
Best Regards, Adam


----------



## fromthegut

I applied for a taxi driver job. I didn't get it as I needed my own car insuarnce and well I don't have a car.


----------



## pottydweller

I am  a diversional art therapist  in the mental health secter. I am also a counseller but steering clear from that at this point in time. I need my life force for me and it has been a not so pleasant journey  . Even when I know all the coping strategies it hasn't really helped all that much when day after day after day the majority of my time is spent either on the loo or making sure I have one very near by and when one is in  pain it is very difficult to really care too much about other peoples issues' I love the work when I am well but alas I am not.


----------



## Karajan

I am a social worker, working in a therapeutic role with children and young people who have experienced abuse. My staff team and bosses have been wonderful. Incidentally I am one of those people who don't take time of for colds or minor ailments so my sick time is purely down to crohns alone, suck as vomiting, pain etc. I have held this job for 9 years and during that time I have had 5 serious surgeries requiring 3 months sick leave on each occasion.


----------



## T.A.R.D.I.S.girl

Bar keep... I love it, but it can be tough sometimes. Rushing to the bathroom, on my feet for 8-12 hours. Heavy lifting. I wonder sometimes how much longer I can do it...


----------



## aloe

I'm a freelance graphic designer, and work at home. I love the work and am so happy to be at home. I'm not sure how an employer would react to my latest doctor's order to take 3 sitz baths a day. It's less stressful to me to be at home, but there is definitely some stress in my work, and running a business. It's not always like that, just when I get too busy, have too tight of deadlines, or something goes wrong. Most days it is doable, and I like it enough that I'd probably do it anyway even if I wasn't getting paid. I went into the profession because I loved it, but also because I knew a lot of people end up getting to work freelance out of their house, and that was my ultimate goal, even not realizing how Crohn's would affect me later on.


----------



## rollinstone

I'm an audio/commercial producer during the week, and musician during the weekends. If anyone is keen to check out my band's tunes hit me up n I'll throw y'all some links.


----------



## 723crossroads

T.A.R.D.I.S.girl said:


> Bar keep... I love it, but it can be tough sometimes. Rushing to the bathroom, on my feet for 8-12 hours. Heavy lifting. I wonder sometimes how much longer I can do it...


If like me, till your back gives out or your tummy! I herniated a disc in my lower back stocking coolers that were really deep and then bent down to wash glasses and I got this stabbing pain that took my breath away, I couldn't even walk. Had surgery 2 weeks later. It still gives me trouble 15 yrs. later. Nerve damage and scarred tissue. But it was a fun job, just really demanding. I cooked and bartended at the sametime, you want to talk about crazy! It was a small tavern but did get very busy sometimes. I still can't believe I did all that!:ylol2:Must'vebeen crazy!:ybatty:


----------



## Kinsey

My son is the on with the Crohn's, he is only 18, doesn't work.  I only work part time, taking care of him is a part-time, sometimes full time job.  But I am a Foot Reflexologist, it's kinda like accupuncture without the needles, the nerve ending mostly respond to all the different areas of the body to help restore your body's ability to heal what it can.  It basically feels like a very intense foot massage.  25 years I've been doing it.  My son now won't let me touch his feet anymore.

Yesterday my son, Brad, with Crohn's ask me if I thought he'd make a good lawyer, I was pleased to know he's thinking about school.


----------



## 723crossroads

That's a great attitude he has. That means he knows he will get better! Keep encouraging him to follow his dreams. He may turn out to be the best darned lawyer around! Blessings! T


----------



## andreagillespieuk

I've worked in social care for the last 15yrs.

I've been in my new job for 4 months as a family support advisor its intensive parenting support mainly in the home i don't have a car so i bus it all over south Leeds so its pretty impossible to do if i'm in a flare. Unfortunatly i started with a flare 2 months into my new job and had 2 months off sick so i don't think i've made the best impression!

I've only been back 2 weeks and i now have a full blown cold...but obviously i don't entertain the idea of having time off for a cold...but i'm in a bit of a funk about it all my manager is really supportive but i have already been interegated by personnel and top management about if i'm fit for purpose...its depressing...i'm good at my job...i love the work but its tireing trying to convince them that flares for me are really rare (i haven't had one in 6 years) contracts are being renewed in 3 months and i just have a bad feeling and alredy feel under the microscope...and i think if i lost this job who the heck would take me on with 2 months sick on a 6 month contract?

Sorry went into a bit of a whinge there...sometimes i think i should just get an admin job it would make life easier....but i would just find it so boring!

Andie x


----------



## Kinsey

Dear Andie, hope you feel better soon, thank you for sharing and don't ever feel bad about going on about what your going through, that's part of the process of support.  Brenda Kinsey


----------



## downwardslowly

I work in a museum, as a gallery assistant/exhibition designer which is pretty physical. I've also been a TV camera operator, and I'm a freelance video producer too. 

All in all, they're pretty physical jobs which really takes it out of me on the days where my relapse is getting the better of me.


----------



## Karajan

Andie if you are dropped in the review your illness is covered by the disability discrimination act as a long term illness which waxes and wanes, when the current government is trying to get disabled people back into work your organisation may be on rocky ground. You are like me we don't take the minor illnesses of and our sick time is usually long term so counted as 1 period of a absence good luck


----------



## Kinsey

723crossroads said:


> Sorry to hear that Taylorali! I pray you find another job that suits you hun!


I hear you well about until the money runs out or.... back trouble.. etc.. 

I'm current applying for disability myself and I'm not even the IBD patient.  
I can only walk with special shoes because of feet and knees, lost part of my job.  My neck is trashed, already had surgery.  But when I ask myself if I would trade with Brad's condition I would prefer not, though if trades like that were possible ofcourse I'd take it from him.

Doctors ofc called to give me Brad's test result yesterday, but I was out with Brad and they just said to call them back.  today we have a terrible winter storm and I doubt they open for a few days.  Is there a reason they would leave the results of his latest C-Diff test on the answering machine?:ybatty:


----------



## 2thFairy

Kinsey said:


> Is there a reason they would leave the results of his latest C-Diff test on the answering machine?:ybatty:


Privacy laws (HIPAA) stipulate that they can no longer give out personal information on answering machines.


----------



## Kinsey

2thFairy,  God Bless you!  I feel better already,  I knew it would help to share.

Thank you so much, 

Kinsey


----------



## Kinsey

2thFairy said:


> Privacy laws (HIPAA) stipulate that they can no longer give out personal information on answering machines.


You really made my day alot brighter!


----------



## pottydweller

Has any one noticed that we all do jobs that make other people feel better or sort out other peoples issues.People contact overload ????????


----------



## Jam300

I'm currently a student, but in my spare time I:

Run a tiny business/social enterprise refurbishing old unwanted bicycles and selling them to students for peanuts.
Work as a student ambassador, talking to prospective students about my experiences with the University and the course I study.


----------



## 723crossroads

pottydweller said:


> Has any one noticed that we all do jobs that make other people feel better or sort out other peoples issues.People contact overload ????????


*Never thought about it but I did say sensitive people seem to have IBD's more!!!:hug:*


----------



## Kinsey

723crossroads said:


> Sorry to hear that Taylorali! I pray you find another job that suits you hun!


Are you saying the the person Jbug passed.


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> Are you saying the the person Jbug passed.


Yes, she left us last month afteer slipping into a coma. She had been thru a whole lot of medical problems and crohn's.


----------



## Kinsey

I'm sorry for your loss, and for all the rest that knew her.  Brenda


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, and for all the rest that knew her.  Brenda


Thankyou so much! She was such a fun upbeat girl. I loved her!!!:hug:


----------



## Kinsey

I got a message from Devvynsmom, she said I should start a new thread, this was helpful.  It under, Parend with children with IBD, Chon's with C-Diff.  My updates are there.  Have a great day, thanks for helping me to get through some rough patches here!


----------



## AckMac

I'm a system administrator which lets me work from home.  Frankly, I don't know how all of you who go out and work a 9-5 do it everyday.  You all have my utmost respect.


----------



## 723crossroads

Arthritis is a drag, but remember to exercise the parts that hurt the worst, if you can. I know, I hate it too!:stinks:But, it helps!


----------



## Kinsey

723crossroads said:


> Arthritis is a drag, but remember to exercise the parts that hurt the worst, if you can. I know, I hate it too!:stinks:But, it helps!


Thank you for reminding me about the excercise.  Can you remind me everyday?

Kinsey (Just kidding):ybatty:


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> Thank you for reminding me about the excercise.  Can you remind me everyday?
> 
> Kinsey (Just kidding):ybatty:


Yes, right after I remind myself!!!:ylol2:


----------



## fromthegut

I jsut applied for a small part tiem job. Wish me luck. Now it is off to take my income taxes in !!


----------



## Kinsey

Good for you!! And getting the taxes out of the way, my hat is off to you!:dance:


----------



## 723crossroads

*Yes. smart for sure!*


----------



## Kinsey

I'm now having to type 1 handed, i have one hand wrapped up until i go to the skin dr on monday, hope this rash is just atheletes foot from somebody i worked on, and not some flesh eating disease!  

tomorrow i take brad to his current gi dr., its going to be a long day, it's not until 4:00, far away !!!


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> I'm now having to type 1 handed, i have one hand wrapped up until i go to the skin dr on monday, hope this rash is just atheletes foot from somebody i worked on, and not some flesh eating disease!
> 
> tomorrow i take brad to his current gi dr., its going to be a long day, it's not until 4:00, far away !!!


Kinsey, what is wrong with your hand? What type of rash is it?


----------



## Kinsey

I took the think I had it wrapped in off last night, it actually feel off while sleeping.  It's were my wedding ring were, it started cause they were way too tight even though I had them stretched a while back, my fingures must still be growing!  My I worked on this one ladies feet last month who must have never washed them in years.  So it's kinda in the webbing between the ring finger and the middle finger.  I made an apt. with a dermatologist for Monday (they had a cancellation).  I really think its athletes foot.  And now the top of my palm is itching a bit.  Must wear cloves now.

Also, my right knee has been killing me for days, today should be quite interesting, won't get back home until atleast 6:30.  I'm going to bite the bullet and take some Ibuprohen, it is hard on my stomach so I must eat.:rof:


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> I took the think I had it wrapped in off last night, it actually feel off while sleeping.  It's were my wedding ring were, it started cause they were way too tight even though I had them stretched a while back, my fingures must still be growing!  My I worked on this one ladies feet last month who must have never washed them in years.  So it's kinda in the webbing between the ring finger and the middle finger.  I made an apt. with a dermatologist for Monday (they had a cancellation).  I really think its athletes foot.  And now the top of my palm is itching a bit.  Must wear cloves now.
> 
> Also, my right knee has been killing me for days, today should be quite interesting, won't get back home until atleast 6:30.  I'm going to bite the bullet and take some Ibuprohen, it is hard on my stomach so I must eat.:rof:


Wow, weird coincedence, my right knee has been so bad for a week now ,actually longer, more like two. Dr. said not to wear a brace because nothing is torn. It's probably from the arthritis or twisting wrong when I clean at my sisters. She has a huge house and pays me to clean.


----------



## Kinsey

723crossroads said:


> Wow, weird coincedence, my right knee has been so bad for a week now ,actually longer, more like two. Dr. said not to wear a brace because nothing is torn. It's probably from the arthritis or twisting wrong when I clean at my sisters. She has a huge house and pays me to clean.


I called this law firm and found out that even though I'm still working part time I can file for disability, which I am, and you can still work part time afterwards too.

It's Friedman & Associates, the law firm who is handling it (at now cost to me) you should call and talk to them, just ask a few questions maybe, see what they say, they are up front and will tell you they won't take your case if they don't believe they will win.  And they just take 25% of the retroactive money from the date you turn in the paperwork, which is pretty easy.  Whaat do you think about that?  There phone number is 404.659.7799.

Cleaning is like giving massages, dirty hard.  Kinsey:eek2:


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> I called this law firm and found out that even though I'm still working part time I can file for disability, which I am, and you can still work part time afterwards too.
> 
> It's Friedman & Associates, the law firm who is handling it (at now cost to me) you should call and talk to them, just ask a few questions maybe, see what they say, they are up front and will tell you they won't take your case if they don't believe they will win.  And they just take 25% of the retroactive money from the date you turn in the paperwork, which is pretty easy.  Whaat do you think about that?  There phone number is 404.659.7799.
> 
> Cleaning is like giving massages, dirty hard.  Kinsey:eek2:


Thanks Kinsey. It took my sister two years to get her ssi when she filed and she had ulcers on her feet that were the size of grapefruits. She had them 13 years and her feet got deformed from the way she had to walk. She got it finally and she is having surgery on one foot the 29th of this month so she can maybe walk again normally.Then they would have to do the other one. They are taking out the bones and reshaping them and putting them back in. Her feet and legs got too skinny to put pins in from being wrapped all those years. I did apply once years ago and backed out. I couldn't believe all the paperwork and stuff they wanted. It was the biggest hassle! But I am considering it. Would they come to PA. for this case???


----------



## Kinsey

No, itt's done through the mail and do most all the paperwork for you.  I tried it myself before too, I'd never do that again.  Sorry about ur sister.

Went to doctor with Brad, he scheduled his next colonoscopy for April 11, if the CDiff is gone.  He is now 5'11" and only weighs 111 lbs.  Have you heard of Aracol for Crohn's,that's what he's on, may have the name wrong.  

I have to wait until the 29th of April to see my rheumatolgist, I could finish a book befoe that,writing one I mean!!!   I'm really ok except for my knees, feet,back, neck, wrist and depression and anxiety!!!

I'm up in the middle of the night, knee pain, writing 1 handed again.

Kinsey


----------



## upsetmom

My daughter got a job 2 months ago doing waitressing in a pizza shop.
She is saving her money for a car and has already got $600....she hasn't even got her learners permit..:yfaint:


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> No, itt's done through the mail and do most all the paperwork for you.  I tried it myself before too, I'd never do that again.  Sorry about ur sister.
> 
> Went to doctor with Brad, he scheduled his next colonoscopy for April 11, if the CDiff is gone.  He is now 5'11" and only weighs 111 lbs.  Have you heard of Aracol for Crohn's,that's what he's on, may have the name wrong.
> 
> I have to wait until the 29th of April to see my rheumatolgist, I could finish a book befoe that,writing one I mean!!!   I'm really ok except for my knees, feet,back, neck, wrist and depression and anxiety!!!
> 
> I'm up in the middle of the night, knee pain, writing 1 handed again.
> 
> Kinsey


Sorry hon you are in so much pain! Asacol is what I was on first for crohn's but it did nothing for me. Brad sounds like he could use some nutrition (enterol). Poor guy! Sounds horrible! Praying for him and you sweet lady! Gotta go for now. Ladies group this morning.:hug:


----------



## Kinsey

723crossroads said:


> Sorry hon you are in so much pain! Asacol is what I was on first for crohn's but it did nothing for me. Brad sounds like he could use some nutrition (enterol). Poor guy! Sounds horrible! Praying for him and you sweet lady! Gotta go for now. Ladies group this morning.:hug:


I'm stll one handed!  Hope group meeting went well.  I'm not sure thaat is the med. bradley is taking, it's like Acatol.  He just called to ask me to co-sign a loan for a new car, he' lost his mind.

I have another of many dental apts. at 4:30 today, haven't told my hubby that I need one crown an that' after my dental is maxed for the year!  

This doctor seems pretty sure Bradley is going to clear the Cdiff by next week, Ha, ha, though I am praying.  After the colonoscopy, presumming they are able to do it on April 11, the next thing is his first upper GI.

Kinsey, hugs right back at you!:ycool:


----------



## Kinsey

upsetmom said:


> My daughter got a job 2 months ago doing waitressing in a pizza shop.
> She is saving her money for a car and has already got $600....she hasn't even got her learners permit..:yfaint:


She sounds responsible,congrads for that, mine are not.  My son with Crohn's with C- diff just called to ask me to co-sign for a car with nothing saved and can't even pay his phone bill on time.  Kinsey


----------



## 723crossroads

Kinsey said:


> I'm stll one handed!  Hope group meeting went well.  I'm not sure thaat is the med. bradley is taking, it's like Acatol.  He just called to ask me to co-sign a loan for a new car, he' lost his mind.
> 
> I have another of many dental apts. at 4:30 today, haven't told my hubby that I need one crown an that' after my dental is maxed for the year!
> 
> This doctor seems pretty sure Bradley is going to clear the Cdiff by next week, Ha, ha, though I am praying.  After the colonoscopy, presumming they are able to do it on April 11, the next thing is his first upper GI.
> 
> Kinsey, hugs right back at you!:ycool:


Keep me posted Kinsey! Hope Brad is taking probiotics too and vit. D3 and all that good stuff! Hope you get all your probs. straightened out too hon!
Group was great and I got my bloodwork done after. Tmro is MRI with contrast for kidneycheck. I hope this is the last yr. for it. God willing! Keep me posted on your progress and Brads!:hug:


----------



## Naturelover

Kinsey said:


> I hear you well about until the money runs out or.... back trouble.. etc..
> 
> I'm current applying for disability myself and I'm not even the IBD patient.
> I can only walk with special shoes because of feet and knees, lost part of my job.  My neck is trashed, already had surgery.  But when I ask myself if I would trade with Brad's condition I would prefer not, though if trades like that were possible ofcourse I'd take it from him.
> 
> Doctors ofc called to give me Brad's test result yesterday, but I was out with Brad and they just said to call them back.  today we have a terrible winter storm and I doubt they open for a few days.  Is there a reason they would leave the results of his latest C-Diff test on the answering machine?:ybatty:


If you sign a special form in the docs office, they will be allowed to leave test results on answering machine.


----------



## Naturelover

Let me see... I've been a homeschool mom and still am. Well sorta. The concussion did a number on that. Dear daughter is very responsible and an A student in both her homeschool co-op classes and college classes. While being a homeschool mom,  I also worked as a gymnastic instrutor until I injured both ankles. Took two years for the one ankle to stop hurting. I wonder if this was the beginning of my RSD (Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy). About 3 years ago I got RSD from a break in my foot. RSD spread quickly throughout my body. Unable to work now.


----------



## alice

I am a student recently diagnosed with Crohn's. Please check out my work to help raise awareness and help others.


----------



## ProspectorsQuartet

I'm a government researcher, though I will be soon making a move to a career that will work more harmoniously with my condition in the education field.


----------



## DustyKat

David Heesch, 

Can you please stop posting the same post/thread in the various forums. I note you state that this is NOT a sales pitch but by doing so it is sounding exactly like one. 

Dusty.


----------



## unstablelimitcycle

I am a mathematician. I'm currently a postdoctoral fellow at a university doing research and teaching. I'm struggling with balancing work and sickness, especially since academia is extremely competitive. I'm contemplating moving more in the industry direction for several reasons, one of which is that a beginning tenure track position has a very full course load. I love teaching, but I'm having a hard enough time teaching one class - the work load is fine, but having to stand in front of a class for 1-2 hours reliably is not possible. Don't get me wrong - I push through it 99% of the time. But that 1% of the time... I had a bad episode in the middle of my Calculus 3 lecture once - I thought I could stop it by taking a bathroom break, but ended up having to run out of the room to throw up. It was horrible. I've thrown up on the subway more times than I can remember, but having to cut my students lecture time in half was far worse. I feel like I fail them when this happens. I always get my work done, always meet with students outside of class, but I feel that if I can't be reliable in the classroom, I should transition somewhere else. A place where I can still relay knowledge to others but where I can have more freedom in my work situation. 

Are there any other academics/ scientists out there going through something similar, or who have gone through something similar and have words of advice?

Also, I have colitis and Irritable bowel syndrome. I was diagnosed in late 2011.


----------



## 2thFairy

Crohn's colitis or ulcerative colitis?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## unstablelimitcycle

Ulcerative Colitis and Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Thanks, glad to be here finally!


----------



## James818181

I am a drainage surveyor I am on the road all day m-f 7-5 ish I have a porta loo in my van ( not nice when it needs emptying) my boss has no idea what crohns is and as long as I can produce the work it's not a problem if I need to go to an appointment as long as I give decent notice its no problem.:ylol::dance::dance: but I have to take it as unpaid or holiday


----------



## Josephine

I have not got job but one. Job I would love is Counsellor in youth  mental health.


----------



## Axelfl3333

I,m not working just now was a central heating engineer,mobile,no toilet facilities was awkward at times,was offered a bigger van so I could use a pail!not the best idea


----------



## Artisan105

Financial Accountant. Restaurant Manager- Kobe Steak House- Tempe, AZ, and Tustin, CA,.


----------



## 1988

I work with children in care and with people experiencing mental health difficulties.


----------



## Jim (POPS)

I worked in the Insurance field, claims for autos and home. Most of the Insurance adjusters work out of there home's now days.


----------



## ProspectorsQuartet

unstablelimitcycle said:


> I am a mathematician. I'm currently a postdoctoral fellow at a university doing research and teaching. I'm struggling with balancing work and sickness, especially since academia is extremely competitive. I'm contemplating moving more in the industry direction for several reasons, one of which is that a beginning tenure track position has a very full course load. I love teaching, but I'm having a hard enough time teaching one class - the work load is fine, but having to stand in front of a class for 1-2 hours reliably is not possible. Don't get me wrong - I push through it 99% of the time. But that 1% of the time... I had a bad episode in the middle of my Calculus 3 lecture once - I thought I could stop it by taking a bathroom break, but ended up having to run out of the room to throw up. It was horrible. I've thrown up on the subway more times than I can remember, but having to cut my students lecture time in half was far worse. I feel like I fail them when this happens. I always get my work done, always meet with students outside of class, but I feel that if I can't be reliable in the classroom, I should transition somewhere else. A place where I can still relay knowledge to others but where I can have more freedom in my work situation.
> 
> Are there any other academics/ scientists out there going through something similar, or who have gone through something similar and have words of advice?
> 
> Also, I have colitis and Irritable bowel syndrome. I was diagnosed in late 2011.


That's an ironic position. I am trying to do the opposite. I think it depends on the specifics of your condition. For me, I have to sit at a desk 9+ hours a day in a crowded office area of cubicles. Lab time is limited as our higher ups are too cheap to purchase real equipment. We spend way too much time on computers doing simulations and B.S. paperwork. Not ideal for me.

The position I'm moving to has me teach no more than an hour at a time, which is not an issue. I can take bathroom and snack breaks in between. If my urgency was more relentless, I could see this being a problem, so I understand your point.

With the new position,  I do not have to share an office with anyone so mentally, I get some rest from that stress of being the weirdo in the cubical farm who is always making trips to the restroom, eating crunchy foods (for good reason) or making strange sounds.

I can also sit or stand as I please. A big difference for me as for whatever reason, sitting for prolonged periods aggravates my condition.

All the best with the path you follow regardless. It is tough to navigate and we ultimately can only depend on ourselves and our own judgments based of our own experience and research, in the journey to cope with the condition


----------



## Karen

My hubby works for a COMPANY that has been wonderful ... When he went into the hospital and they told him he had Crohn's and then he had all that time in { 10 days } and then he had to go thru all the remicade treatments ... THEY PICKED UP EVERYTHING !! And so he works for a COMPANY called: Raytheon


----------



## 723crossroads

Karen said:


> My hubby works for a COMPANY that has been wonderful ... When he went into the hospital and they told him he had Crohn's and then he had all that time in { 10 days } and then he had to go thru all the remicade treatments ... THEY PICKED UP EVERYTHING !! And so he works for a COMPANY called: Raytheon


What a wonderful company!!! he is blessed and highly favored!


----------



## 2thFairy

Karen said:


> My hubby works for a COMPANY that has been wonderful ... When he went into the hospital and they told him he had Crohn's and then he had all that time in { 10 days } and then he had to go thru all the remicade treatments ... THEY PICKED UP EVERYTHING !! And so he works for a COMPANY called: Raytheon


I'm glad to hear they are taking care of him.  Raytheon really screwed a bunch of folks on health insurance and retirement plans awhile back.


----------



## ProspectorsQuartet

2thFairy said:


> I'm glad to hear they are taking care of him.  Raytheon really screwed a bunch of folks on health insurance and retirement plans awhile back.


That may be the one positive with my situation. It is a government lab so health insurance has been fairly reliable as far as access.. .though rates have doubled since I started 6 years ago...

But with furloughs, the law of diminishing returns is taking affect.


----------



## borderholic

I worked for the United States secret Service for 23 years.  I have been had Crohn's since 1986.  Right now I own my own company.  I work with Border Collies to rid properties of Canada Geese.


----------



## 2thFairy

borderholic said:


> I work with Border Collies to rid properties of Canada Geese.


Awesome!!


----------



## ProspectorsQuartet

borderholic said:


> I worked for the United States secret Service for 23 years.  I have been had Crohn's since 1986.  Right now I own my own company.  I work with Border Collies to rid properties of Canada Geese.


Self-employed. I can support that :smile:


----------



## Starlight

I am a vet assistant in a vet clinic. I help prep, monitor, recover the animals through surgeries, assist the vet with treatments, test etc. little of everything! I love it! I have been working there for 6 years now, 8 really since I volunteered there for 2 years before I got hired.

Unfortunately I am going to be forced to find another job soon. I have to find a job with health insurance, and the place I work at has no benefits. I have no choice, I cant go without insurance because of my remicade exp. I'm praying I can find another position at another veterinary clinic! I'd hate to be forced to do something I don't love just because I couldn't find any job that offers health insurance. Just have to think positive!


----------



## amrycrohns

US Army Infantry soldier for now, I have 12 years in.  Unfortuantely even if I stay in remission on Humira I have to get out.  I would have to stay in remission with no or a medicine that allows me to go to 3rd world countries to stay in.


----------



## ProspectorsQuartet

amrycrohns said:


> US Army Infantry soldier for now, I have 12 years in.  Unfortuantely even if I stay in remission on Humira I have to get out.  I would have to stay in remission with no or a medicine that allows me to go to 3rd world countries to stay in.


Thank you for so much for your service under even tougher circumstances than those the average soldier experiences!

All the best going forward.


----------



## alex_chris

Capital markets lawyer. Because of the nature of work I am doing (transactions that can also have rough times with weekend work and working through the night) I would generally say it's not a good job for people with Crohn's. But I am in a great team and have learned to cope with hard work and long hours without getting into trouble with my Crohn.


----------



## Hepburn

I worked in the not-for-profit recruitment sector as a member of a small team focusing on the age group of 16-24. I was a Training Officer and it was my responsibility to ensure that our clientele had all the certification necessary for progressing into employment. We shared huge success and out of 180 clients we saw 50 pass into employment and a further 120 pass through successfully into training. Unfortunately we suffered funding struggles and I am now currently unemployed and looking for work.


----------



## JAY82

I'm in insurance, customer service, home and auto insurance, licensed agent..  Desk job, sit and talk on the phone all day, getting yelled at and called all kinds of names by irate customers..  But my employer is understand, i am able to make up missed time if done during the same week, and have a family leave for dr appointment or flares, i don't get paid for that but it can't be held against me..


----------



## legallyheidi

I'm a paralegal at a corporate firm. I travel between two offices, Atlanta and Moscow. I was diagnosed IBS at 12, and rediagnosed as IBS/Crohn's a couple of months ago. Traveling with it...not so fun.


----------



## Spartan

I am self employed, I own and operate a Security Agency here in NY. I specialize in Explosives / Bomb Detection, using Explosives Detection K9's. love being a dog handler. Main area I cover is midtown Manhattan. Challenging work, but I am an understanding boss when it comes to my crohns disease :smile:

Crohns sufferer for 27 years. Been through it all...I am the 1% that has all the terrible stuff that this disease can throw at us. I absolutely refuse to allow myself to be beaten by this. 
No way.


----------



## Geopie

Hello all, I just started my degree Bachelor of Nutrition and Dietetics, which I am completely loving right now. Hopefully i might be able to speicialise in IBD studies later on! On the side I work in a bakery


----------



## ryansbronco

for almost 15 years I worked with my dad in commercial printing. We sold the shop as the economy was sliding. Ever since then I've been bouncing around unemployment to retail  tech sales to no consumer recycling. My new job blows...Trying to find a job that can work with crohns.


----------



## NDeezy

I am in internet marketing, SEO and helping companies build up their online presence. I also run a network of sites for floorplans, whisky and packaging design.

I'm looking for more work or clients and handling my UC getting worse as well. But life could be worse!


----------



## buddhalove

I work as a visiting nurse. I was recently diagnosed with Crohn's on April 8th, 2013. My boss and coworkers have been very helpful and understanding as I have had to take a few sick days recently as I haven't been feeling well. It is definitely difficult being sick, and having to take care of others...but I feel in a way it has made me even more compassionate and patient with the people that I care for. Even on the days where I feel that I am not going to make it through the day, my job makes me realize that there are people out there that have it so much worse than me.


----------



## Kimberly1967

When I was diagnosed in 1993, I was a Victim Counselor with the County Prosecutor's Office.  I left my career when I had my first child knowing that I would not be able to balance my health, a family, and a career.  So, I had the luxury of being a stay at home mom for a long time.  When my children were all in school full time, I began to substitute teach which gave me a great deal of flexibility both with my health and the family since I could choose the days I worked.  Since September 2012, I have been working part time as a Media Aide in a local Middle School.  I love this job and hope it eventually is made into a full time position.


----------



## Hcarter

I am an Occupational therapy assistant.  I work in Early Intervention traveling from daycare to daycare to treat kids  I love my job and my supervisors and owner in my company are super supportive and amazing.  I am able to make my own schedule and take off when I need to, which makes it a lot less stressful!!


----------



## Little Bear

I am a quantity surveyor in a civil engineering company with an undergrad and post grad in law and a post grad in surveying. I am lucky to be mainly office based rather than site. I haven't got a diagnosis yet so who knows what's wrong with me :S The rest of my time is spent Olympic Weightlifting  I have a fantastic boss and have been allowed to work from home the occassional day when work suits and I'm struggling. I hope I work for this company the rest of my working life  (long may it continue!)


----------



## mccindy

I am a Respiratory/Cardiology Supervisor in a hospital in Minnesota.  It is primarily an office position which is fortunate, and I have both a fabulous boss and great staff too.  My boss is aware of what's going on (this flare) and she is completely supportive and understanding.  It is really helpful to have that kind of working environment.  It helps to make me want to come into work every day even with all the pain.  And I know that it could be so much worse than it is, right now it's mostly bloating and pain.


----------



## P@ckgirl0623

I am a cardiac sonographer at a busy hospital, probably worst job ever to go into with this disease, but I do enjoy what I do. Most days I am in the lab performing stress echoes and TEEs which is good because I can go to the bathroom when need be but when I am out and about in the hospital going to rooms to perform echoes I occasionally have to step out and find a restroom close by. I have a great group of co-workers and a supervisor who are all very supportive and understanding but my hours are long and shifts are early. I work 10 hours shifts getting up between 3:30 and 4 in the morning so I come home exhausted most days. I have had a life long dream to become a writer and have a novel I have written and others I work on in my spare time so until I become recognized I will continue to depend on ultrasound to pay my bills...


----------



## Jo-b1

Im currently a domestic at our hospital and resthome.i clean etc for 6.5 hours a day I get really knackered.ive a hernia around stoma so have to be careful,i was also training a trotter as well after work,(who by the way one a race for me) have had illeostomy for last 12 years.


----------



## stacey1982

:ghug:Hi guys. I work in a school with children with Autism. I only work 2 hours a day as I really struggle with the tiredness. I am also doing a course to b able to work in the classroom. I'm hoping to pass in 2 years time, I'm hoping by then to b able to manage illness a little more. I was only diagnosed in 2011 and have only recently come to terms with the fact that I have a longterm illness. My attitude now is that I won't let this beat me.


----------



## xxjemmamxx

I work 16 hours a week running food counters in a supermarket. It's really hard work and I really struggle with it, it's not suitable for Crohn's at all. Still trying to find something else...

I'm also finishing up my Psychology degree so hopefully I can get a better job soon. 

I have respect for all people with Crohn's & UC working part time and full time - I don't think I could manage full time work very well right now.


----------



## ForeverCrohns

I am a freelance graphic designer I work from home so it is very convenient .. However it's difficult to get jobs so I struggle a little with money


----------



## Scrappiegirl

Human Resource Specialists for the U.S. Department of Agriculture - Rural Development in Bozeman, Montana.


----------



## egleis

None. Can't even get a job working at white castle >_<


----------



## lizbeth

Not working right now, used to work in a school in Home economics and Art and Design, I miss working with students especially at exam time


----------



## Traumanurse

Emergency Medicine Coordinator/Advisor. Work with 9 hospitals, 64 Fire departments, 24 ambulance agencies. All things related to emergency medical care such as disaster planning, education, research, and injury prevention. Cool job since I can't take care of patients any more. Work from home (that's why I can check the forum a lot), except for a lot of meetings.

Morning is my absolute worst time of the day, so try to schedule meetings in the afternoon if possible. If not, I just say excuse me and head out when I need to. Used to be embarrassing, but the older I get, I guess the less I care....


----------



## jimkelley

I'm a 19 yr veteran with the San Diego County Sheriffs dept..currently assigned as a bailiff at one of our many court houses..

Prior to that, I spend 10 years in the US Marines (85-95).


----------



## kendallblue

I have been teaching for about 8 years now. If you can get on at a really close-knit, supportive school, people are more understanding of the trips for Remicade and doctors visits and such. That has been a huge help to me! :ghug: Many other careers would not tolerate the need to take off every six to eight weeks for treatment. The stress, however, does sometimes seem to exacerbate things, but how can anyone avoid that?:eek2:


----------



## lalablacksheep

I worked as a Certified Pharmacy Technician for 7 years before "retiring" in January.  I am currently back in school and applying to medical school next year.  I also work as a medical assistant from time to time and volunteer at my local hospital.  My personal experience has been that people in the medical field are much more understanding of my condition, and luckily since my CD has been under control I've had very few "bad days" where I've had to ask for time off.  The more open you are with an employer as to what to expect, the more likely they are to find ways to work around your limitations


----------



## Lenatilde

I am a public servant - Principal Advisor in a Ministry. I've been off work for about a month, while I'm building my strength up and waiting for a diagnosis. Folk at my work have been amazing... And I don't know how to thank them. They really have been above and beyond.
LT


----------



## purdueCrohns

Engineer!  It's a great flexible schedule for a chronie


----------



## Ribo

I work as a technology consultant and have been fortunate that many of my engagements over the past few years have allowed for a significant amount of my work to be done remotely.

I've been thinking about this recently though - employment seems to be a real challenge for many IBD patients.  I've been scratching my head wondering if there's a way to come up with a job pool specifically for people suffering from these conditions.  Maybe a  website for both job seekers and employers that have flexibility to allow great people to work remotely.  There have to be jobs out there that are going unfilled that folks on these boards could fill, if only they could be flexible and work from home.


----------



## Racheld

I was a sales administrator/coordinator for a media company, until my cd diagnosis.  I was made redundant after my job role was dissolved.  Since then I have struggled to get full time work.  I was also thinking about freelance, working from home too.


----------



## towlsmoke420

I recently got denied from the NYPD because I got Crohn' disease. Kind of disappointing but perhaps this was a blessing in disguise. I currently have a great job that pays 29 an hour with unlimited bathroom breaks. I'm also back in school working my way into nursing. 

I wanna thank everyone here for being such a great support.


----------



## The Real MC

During the time I had Crohns, I was plant support engineer (lots of activity and late night calls) and measurement engineer (mostly desk job).  Crohns never interfered with either.


----------



## purdueCrohns

Are they allowed to deny you entrance into NYPD for that?  That seems discriminatory.  I would bet that they take people who have to pee a lot.


----------



## MEgal

I'm a medical student starting my clerkship year (3rd year) and wondering how the heck this is going to work with a flare starting... :/


----------



## MissD

Barista, I make coffee.  Lots and lots of coffee.  All the coffee's.  Pretty coffees.  Tasty coffees.  Weird stupid coffees for people who think they are totally too cool for any regular coffee and gotta have all these snot nosed twisty coffees.

My all time easiet way to piss me off?  Asking me if the coffee I just handed to you has sugar in it.  Did you ask for sugar?  No?  Then it hasnt got sugar.  Im not a mind reader, and Im not stupid.  You get what you asked for.  If you didnt ask for it, you dont get it.

Oh, I also get super pissed at the people who ask for something, then complain it wasnt what they wanted.  You asked for it, you got what you asked for, dont abuse me for making what you asked for, abuse yourself for not knowing what it was you wanted and then getting pissed at me for not getting you something you never asked for.

I work as a casual, but with pretty regular hours, its awesome for my crohns, cos I can usually get time off when I need it, and still have a job when I can get back to it.

Its good, I love it.  I just dont love customers.  Particularly the ones who think Im stupid because they ask for a macchiato and then get pissed at me when I hand over a cup that has stuff all in it when what the reallllllly wanted was a hybrid made up drink that may well have made it into mainstream ordering practices, BUT ONLY WHEN YOU ACTUALLY ORDER IT AS A TOPPED UP MACCHIATO OR AS A LONG MACCHIATO.  If you say macchiato at me, you are getting a traditional macchiato, and if you call me stupid I will launch into a spiel about how Im not the stupid one for making you what you asked for, YOU are the stupid one for not asking for what you wanted.

Scuse the rant, rant over.  Until the next time some up emself loser calls me stupid.


----------



## mccindy

MissD, I had to chuckle at your rant!  My sister is a barista too and she has some funny stories. She's the cutest thing ever and takes a lot of crap from customers, it seems like people think baristas are stupid or something.  I think it's because a lot of the people who get those specialty coffees are arrogant snobs!


----------



## MissD

They are, they really are.  Arrogant up emselves snot nosed snobs.  Really when you think about it.....Im gonna charge you like five or six bucks for a coffee, you can make your own at home for a buck.  Who's stupid now????


Note:  had good day at work today, nothing out of the ordinary, unless you count the guy who wanted ice in his hot chocolate......whatever, why not just ask me to not heat your milk so much?  Or heres a top idea, grow some nads and drink your hot drink like the man you think you are....


----------



## LindaS

MissD, I'll never understand someone would treat the people who handle their food poorly.  If I'm going to eat/drink something, I don't want the person handling it to be pissed at me!


----------



## MissD

I keep telling people that....way to piss off the person who still has the opportunity to spit in your food or drink


I do not spit in peoples food or drink, that would be wrong.  Leaning across the counter and slapping some sense into them is also wrong, so Ive discovered.  Stupid political correct cant hit an idiot no matter how much they deserve it.


----------



## Jon R

Consumer Product Engineer.  In the past: laser sighting systems, precision optical sighting systems, and now furniture.


----------



## Ribo

purdueCrohns said:


> Are they allowed to deny you entrance into NYPD for that?  That seems discriminatory.  I would bet that they take people who have to pee a lot.


I don't think you can legitimately claim discrimination if one is unable to perform required job functions. How that is determined factually is a different question. 

Personally I can see this as a legitimate reason for rejection. There's no way I could ride around in patrol car for 8, 10, 12 hours at a time, every workday, without special accommodation of some type. In the interest of public safety, such an accommodation probably couldn't really be considered reasonable. At least, most days


----------



## Jon R

Having looked into discrimination for my own reasons....legal answers varied greatly between HR experts and government agencies.  

In Oregon, I was told by a government branch (I can't recall which, because I got shuffled around a bunch) that employers have to make "reasonable accommodations" if you share what the issue is. Reasonable accommodations were defined as a different job title which can mean less pay.

Any HR person will tell an employee if they are unable to perform the duties of their job, they are not bound to make any accommodations.

The other thing to consider is if you have the proper skill set and the employer doesn't want to make accommodations, it probably isn't a place you want to work anyway.

Attitude is everything with you are having these discussions.  If a person is cranky or legally threatening, it won't get them very far.


----------



## jimmyboy

Patent attorney


----------



## Aphrodite_x

I also got knocked back from the police service over here for having Crohns...and the RAF.

Now I work as an Operations Coordinator for BT. We look facilities like cleaning, heating etc on BT sites.

Its a desk job, so its handy for the loo. I told them at my interview I had crohns disease, and was actually going through a flare up at the time of my interview, full of pred and with big hamster cheeks. Still got the job!

People I work with know what I have and I suppose are ok with it. My director, on the other hand, doesnt have a clue. He pulled me up for my absences last year, even though I had doctors notes, hospital stays etc, to prove I was really ill. He still watches me now, which is why I am at work mid-flare up  scared to take the time off in case I lose my job. Its not so bad in the morning, but in the afternoon I am absolutely exhausted and just struggle to do anything at all. Watch this space.


----------



## greice

I was just graduated from my collage,I think I am going to be a worker.


----------



## myajde84

I am a data encoder. My office mates knew about my condition, so when i'm flaring and need to go to the bathroom, they understand.


----------



## DavidXU

I am a graduate student major in finance and trying to get my master's degree.
I had plan for a phd program before diagnosed, but now an analyst job seems better for me.


----------



## HorseLover!!

I train/work with horses, I'm training towards my BHS (British Horse Society) exams.


----------



## DJW

chrisnsteph1022 said:


> Such interesting careers!
> 
> I'm a business analyst for a hospital corporation. I have a lot of flexibility regarding doctors' appointments and can work from home once in a while if necessary.


Very interesting. I'm in need of a Crohn's friendly career. I've been researching 
the work of a business analyst. Would it be alright if I picked your brain in a little more depth?  

Thanks
Dave


----------



## tallbodies

Self employed. Digital currency exchange.


----------



## Reese1972

im a cardiovascular icu nurse x 20yrs  probably the worst jobs for Crohn's but it keeps me in check when feeling sorry for myself  what i go thru is nothing compared to what these people go through


----------



## Cosmojo

I'm working on getting my Ph.D. is physics, specializing in space physics


----------



## Amaze

anyone here can help me out and get me a job?


----------



## RZman

I'm the CEO of a small corporation.  We broker diamonds to the jewelry industry.  We also own a vintage jewelry store, a pawn shop, and several ATM Machines around the city.  Additionally, we have a nice size eBay store where we liquidate inventory from our pawn shop to the public at wholesale prices.  My job is a lot of fun and I am 100% hands-on.


----------



## junkboy64

i sell parts on ebay. motorcycle parts. i let my employees run the business. im super happy that i make enough money while i cant work.


----------



## raj

Work in construction. I have a job as a mobile crane operator. Was in remission for 12 years after a resection. The disease just came back but we caught it early. Treating with azathioprine. It's a high stress job with not the best washroom facilities but I manage. Also extremely long hours. (80 last week) fortunately I have a fantastic benefits package. Not sure how long I can keep working though if the disease comes back hard.


----------



## Desiree1

I was PM's Assistant at a Construction Company until I had my son in 2011. Now I took an old job working at a health club. I guess my main job title is a Stay at Home Mom to a busy toddler, but I work in the daycare and fill in for other departments like Membership. It's laid back, I can take my son to work and they are extremely flexible when I need time off. I don't wish to work here forever though, as I was in the middle of job hunting when I had my bowel resection in May and have been flaring up every few weeks since. I plan to get a desk job somewhere again and hope for an understanding employer. Dream job would be working for a video game company. I had a passion for PC games and since those have died out, I don't think I'll be heading in that direction anymore  I would love to work from home like a few of these other individuals, but I find I have horrible anxiety and work myself up about new job titles and descriptions so stick to job titles I know like Administrative work. Hopefully something different will come my way soon! My step Dad has Crohn's as well and he owns his own construction company. He's up at the crack ass of dawn, works out and is running around to meetings all day. But, his office is out of his home, so It does help. He originally was a high school math teacher, but soon retired and moved into the construction industry. Not due to his Crohns, just wanting a change.


----------



## Basmah

I work as a youth counselor in a residential home setting. It is a high stress job, but I manage by starting to go to the gym and eating as healthy as possible. My team is also very supportive, and my supervisor is the sweetest person ever. I work crazy hours, but I am hoping by the beginning of next year, I will work weekday mornings and start going to grad school part time to become a Licensed Family Therapist.


----------



## candyyri

Hi my 13 year old son has moderate crohns and the last couple days he has had loose stools and today it was clear has anyone one else had it


----------



## senoraharvey

I am a middle school Spanish teacher. I have been teaching HS Spanish until this year... It can be very difficult with such tight schedules... AKA no time between students leaving and entering my classroom, but my co-workers are very understanding and helpful when emergencies arise! 

I also teach Zumba part-time 3x per week... I am one of the "healthier" Crohnies IMO (most of the time/knocks on wood) so I have stayed active teaching school & Zumba throughout my worst of flares, unless hospitalized...

I do what I love and won't let this disease change what I am meant to do


----------



## MissMoo

I work in an office setting, doing logs for television broadcast.  I'm lucky that I am able to work on my own and can take breaks when I need to.

I think any job from this point on will have to be the same sort of thing.  I couldn't imagine travelling with work or being outside for long periods of time.
I feel much more comfortable knowing if I am sick I can just sit at my desk quietly or take a break to use the washroom if needed.
I'm pretty happy with my job.


----------



## Seriously

I also work in an office! Restroom is about 30 seconds away, my bosses are cool with everything. My company is a tech-heavy company that understands employees' wellness and health comes before everything else. Nice to have a supportive place away from the safety of my home as well.


----------



## musicislife52

I've had several different jobs over the years. Last year I worked in a homeless shelter, which was tough on my mind but very easy on my body. I also worked at a lab doing some climate change research and in the field doing stream characterization over different land-cover types. This was pretty easy on my body too.

This year, I worked as a server at a restaurant, until I encountered some issues with pay... This job was more strenuous on my body and mind, but not too bad since the hours weren't that long.

Now, I'm working at a greenhouse... I'm realizing I bit off more than I can chew. I've been working there a little over a month now. The hours are long, the work is strenuous, and the temperature changes between the greenhouses, outside, and packing room are massive. I'm now in a flare-up and have had to call out multiple times.. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to stay here. 

I'm only living where I am until December though, so am not sure if I'll be able to find another job that is less hard on my body. Luckily I'm seeing the doctor on Wednesday, so will take it from there..


----------



## Jison0612

I am a garbage man? Lol that's it garbage pays my bills!!


----------



## Dackelmann

I'm a gardener/groundie at a university. Anyone who thinks that we tickle flowers and slowly shape topiary in a zen like trance is sadly mistaken. We lift heavy stuff, etc for most of the day.Ever spent 8 and a half hours on a pole chainsaw crown lifting trees in 40 degree heat? Good thing about a Uni is that all buildings have a loo. eternally grateful. Also understanding co-workers. One bloke I work with has his young bloke with Crohn's. I just seem to delay the healing process when positioning 80kg trees in planting hole positions. 
Used to be a farm worker, labourer, grave digger (yes, all with a shovel), tree surgeon, forestry, etc. Retraining slowly to become a library technician.
Oh- today is cold and wintery and my bum is still bleeding after six months so I'm trying to write an essay for a BA unit on Australian history while laying on the floor. Happy days.


----------



## Jpow

I currently work at a grocery store, but I am trying to get hired as a firefighter.


----------



## Honey Poo Poo

I'm an artist. I currently work for a company making wax figures for a popular tourist attraction chain. lately I've been given a chance to gain a new better paid skill. I'm loving it but my condition worsened since (stress?). Let's see how long I last!


----------



## mccindy

and that is a hilarious user name!


----------



## jamieariss

I work in Financial Investments (desk job). My dream job would be writing film scores for movies.


----------



## Cronnie1975

Hi,
I am a Police Officer, when I have a flare up it does make the job diffilcult.  However my Police Force are very understanding, and let me take time off without any issues.

The biggest problem I have is if I am a passenger in the police car, I then get severe travel sickness which sometimes causes my Crohns to go berserk!

So I generally try and drive all the time, although this is not always possible.

Other than that I manage quite well.


----------



## KarlieK

I have a degree in early childhood education. I was a nanny for 4 years. I currently just became med certified. I am planning on becoming a host home provider for a developmentally disabled person.


----------



## Chally2

I refuel aircraft and it's a very heavy job all of the time, maneuvering large fuelling platforms pulling and lifting very heavy hoses onto aircraft so when I have a flare up of joint pain it makes my job very difficult. I can't take any painkillers until after work as I have to be in control at all times when refuelling.  At the moment I dred going to work because of the pain I'm also looking for a new job. 


 - now Free


----------



## Crohnsmomof3

I used to be an Art Director in an Advertising agency, but that was a bit stressful. I now teach graphic design at a local college. I love it!


----------



## Honey Poo Poo

Does anyone think that there may be a direct connection between a job/work place and flare ups (or illness in general) ?


----------



## Elektrikhd

Jobs can cause stress, and stress certainly can cause flare ups and make one more susceptible to illness. I think there can be environmental conditions as well that influence it.


----------



## leah_coopz

I work as a kitchen assistance at a high school and I really enjoy it

Diagnosed age 5 1988
Full large bowl removed aged 16 
remission 2000- 2011
2 fistula 
Waiting for an op to have a seton stitch back 
Treatment:  humira


----------



## ronroush7

I retired from the government early.  I had a resection in 2010.  I was commuting by public transportation everyday.  This was slowing down my recovery because it put stress on my body.  Therefore I retired.  I would like to find something at least part time.

 2


----------



## smartjweir

I work as a pharmacy technician. It's stressful and long hours. But everyone I work with understands that I have crohns and will be preoccupied from time to time. I try to have compassion for my customers who have issues beyond their control, and try to help them understand that when a med is not covered it's not the pharmacy that set their insurance rules. I have been there 10 years hopefully my CD Will let me continue to work.


----------



## mccindy

smartjweir, My sister could totally commiserate with you if she were on here.  She was a pharmacy tech at the time when she was diagnosed with colitis and really struggled with the long hours on her feet.  She's now going to school for her Pharm-D and her Master's in pharmacology at the same time (yes, she may be crazy!) and her colitis is well controlled by medication.


----------



## amarie1218

I'm a nurse


----------



## jeminem

I'm an Rad Tech in a small hospital so I do CT, mammography, xray, dexa. I'm also an EMT. I'm not really sure how I manage Crohns and this job, but somehow it's worked. I guess I've learned to read my body very well.


----------



## Bakey

Only place I could figure out how to type something. 
Totally random 
What's the least unhealthy liquor someone
With Crohn's could drink?


----------



## PokerFace

Bakey: when I drink it is usually gin since I follow SCD but it really depends on which "diet" you subscribe to. 

OP: I am an engineer and I work for a large company. I am on short term disability right now since I've been in and out of the hospital so I really appreciate the benefits of a large company. Also a desk job (for the most part) and co-workers are very understanding.


----------



## Bakey

Hmm, I don't follow any diet plan. I just eat what I want and drink what I want. 
No one really ever explained diets to me. I've had Crohn's since I was about 16 had a stoma and colostomy since I was about 17 I'm now 21. I've been drinking since much before I was diagnosed. In fact I used alcohol as a pain killer during the period that they were trying to figure out what was wrong with me. They kept telling me it was muscle pains and to take Advil but that didn't work so I just got drunk. Haha sounds stupid when you type it out. But ya needless to say I drink a lot and I love to drink. I'm trying to quit because I am going for reconnective surgery. Their reconnecting my bowels or what ever. But having a terrible time quiting drinking. So was hoping there was something I could just continue to drink that wouldn't be unhealthy for me. 
Sorry if this isnt the place to be typing all this stuff not very computer/iPhone savvy, I'm surprised I was even able to find this website. Haha


----------



## mccindy

Bakey, honestly, there really isn't any type of alcohol that you should drink that wouldn't be unhealthy for you.  Alcohol is just one of many triggers for Crohnies.  You might want to check out the SCD diet and the elimination diet as a place to start.  Managing diet really is one of the keys to avoiding flares and feeling overall better when you are a Crohn's sufferer.


----------



## Luthien

I'm going to be starting a job as a medical assistant for a clinical research facility. They will be training me, then I will be working 8 hour shifts 4 days a week. Plus school full time.  
I'm hoping it goes well and everyone is understanding. During my first interview my gut started rumbling REALLY loud  and I had to explain my situation, I still got hired!


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena

I am a pediatric nurse in a busy clinic.  I love being a nurse so I pretty much just have to push onward and rest as much as I can while I am not at work.  (Just diagnosed so still in an active flare.)


----------



## LoveArtBaby

I'm a NCT at a major hospital ( Nurse Aide ) I'm in school for Nursing, and plan to be a NICU nurse one day. My job is very hard, and becoming harder every day since i'm flaring. Hoping to make it through somehow, caring for adults is extremely difficult when you are feeling bad! At least when I get my "dream job" my little patients won't be so hard on the body as my patients are now!


----------



## laurabelle

Medical laboratory technician 3 yrs February nightshift

Know all those biopsies and blood draws youve had taken? That was me that took care of em! Love helping patients without having to actually interact with them (considered at one point to become an RN which for me would have been a disaster)

theres a bathroom in the lab and a private one outside our lab which my collegues have learned is mine alone. they have been supportive, reminding me to sit and breathe every once in awhile and make sure to watch me for pallor, signs of pain (like when i bend over at an analyzer with my arms hugging my belly) etc. my boss has been so supportive. 

while im a newbie at this crohns thing, i have found that worrying about work and etc makes me get more sore throats and headaches but i havent noticed it increases my abd pain, nausea, bleeding, bloating, or diarrhea.

(just an fyi:ironically my first "flare" i was hospitalized in my own hospital!)


----------



## cbiddle79

I was an elementary school teacher but left to get better....now that I am better I can not get a teaching job....I feel worthless and I know I can perform better than many teachers who are working right now....


----------



## Nims22

I am a private practice mental health counselor. I work in a very small office (house) with two bathrooms just a few steps away. I will admit that when I'm in a bad flare, it is extremely difficult to sit still for 45 min - 1 hr each session. I have had to make emergency runs to the bathroom in the middle of a session. My patients are pretty understanding and most of the time I am so focused on them that the pain and discomfort aren't in the front of my mind. Medication does help a ton.


----------



## mccindy

cbiddle, that is so unfortunate.  In a country where great teachers are so needed, it's a shame to have good ones sitting idly looking for opportunities.  I hope that you are able to find a job soon and bring your talents to the benefit of children who need them!


----------



## michelle222

I'm a therapist. Sometimes it's hard when you are feeling sick and have 10 clients who need to be seen. I love my job though.


----------



## sacandalaw

I am a law student. Exam season= flare up season, but I'll have winter break to relax!


----------



## Carl207

I have been a Deputy Sheriff since 1999.  I am currently a patrol sgt.


----------



## GIGI69

I handle economic development for an area of the city.  I don't work for the city. I work for a small organization.  They are very flexible and focus on a good work/personal life balance.  They have no issue with me working from home if I'm having issues and can't go into the office.


----------



## wannarun1

I'm a dental hygienist. Love my job. It is hard on my body. Lots of rest, chiropractic and massage. Most of my patients know and understand. My boss is pretty understanding.


----------



## selenabaroni

I am a medical assistant for a very large orthopaedic practice we have 15 surgeons in the office and i work specifically for the podiatric surgeon. most days im ok up and down all day usually don't eat much breakfast so i can get through the day


----------



## mrjohns2

Chemical Engineer at a toilet paper factory. Great job for Crohn's since we make the best TP.


----------



## blackli

I'm a realtor, so I work from home a lot which is great. Two major downsides are no benefits so no meds are covered, and very stressful to worry about using a bathroom when out showing homes, or doing an open house. So far I have managed well for 10 years but the last 6 months have been the most stressful as I can't get this current flare under control.


----------



## durwardian

Currently I'm working as a technical writer for all kinds of products. I also translate German to English. I just dabble in computer software and graphic design, but I have had a few good paying jobs from that. I also write for the local newspapers. Lately I've been looking into writing educational materials from home. 

I started as a land surveyor. Then went through many phases of construction. Then CAD design and engineering. After falling off the building many years ago, I started working as a clinic therapist. Since then I have taught different subjects as a substitute, and been a caregiver a few times.


----------



## aadamJese

Thanks to sharing..


----------



## mama21princess

I am a receptionist at a doctor's office. Actually, I work for my PCP!  So, she is very understanding. We are a small office, and everyone I work with is super supportive of me and my colon issues. If I need to come in late, or I am too sick to work, they are fine with it. I can run to the bathroom whenever I need, and it is not a problem. Answering phones is not really my favorite thing in the world to do, and definitely not what I thought I would be doing with my life. But, I am truly blessed to work where I do, because everyone at work takes good care of me.


----------



## LindseyAnne81

I'm new to this world, and I have to say it's VERY reassuring to read that many of you have demanding jobs! I taught elementary music for 10 years and am now directing a high school choral program at a very large high school in Texas. High school Choral Music in Texas is very demanding, but I absolutely love what I do and I have been worried about losing my ability to work. 

I'm thankful for this thread!


----------



## Kayla612

I'm a hairstylist, so I am on my feet all day, which has been terrible for me in the past when I was at my worst. But my boss is very understanding, even before I had a diagnosis. I was jut diagnosed, however, so I haven't even started treatment! I'm looking forward to it though because I still have abdominal pain every day. Some day are worse than others.


----------



## mdd

Wow! I worked as a housekeeper . in Two nursing homes. I find patients  working around  sick and old people . I clean hotels. and schools. Now on SSI because of my health . I want to help  but cannot commit afraid of my crohns  acting up. But i'm looking. in the meantime I feel I can help others here!!:ghug:


----------



## Rissssssaahhhhh

I'm a nursing student, soon to be BSN RN, I currently work at the hospital as a PCA/PSA. Anybody else in nursing field? I'm nervous once I'm an actual RN it will be a bit tough with CD.


----------



## Allison M

I was an RN. I'm retired now though. I'm sure it will be challenging, but at least they will be more aware of your predicament, I hope! Good luck to you.


----------



## neohic

Welding instructor. I did repair and metal fabrication for a number of years but just couldn't keep up. What else to do people in a trade do when they can't "work" anymore?... go into education. Been doing it for five years now. Eh... it's okay, but I really miss building and fixing things daily.


----------



## paches93

i'm a pharmacy student and i work in a rite aid!! i love it. you'd be surprised how many people out there have the same problems/take the same meds as us


----------



## colin324

I'm an electronics engineer, currently designing equipment for radiotherapy treatment of cancer (Linear Accelerators - look up Elekta on google). Luckily, I car share, so the drive to work is every other week, so I sleep (helps the fatigue). My current employer lets me work from home 1 day a week, which is a massive help, but I still clock up over 40 hours a week.


----------



## guest13

law


----------



## 2thFairy

ElRey said:


> law


...and order  (chung chung)


----------



## 2thFairy

Welcome to the forum, ElRey!


----------



## LindaS

ElRey, do you practice law, or are you in law enforcement?  I'm an attorney, and sometimes it is super hard when I'm sick to make my deadlines.


----------



## eleanorruby

I am a legal transcriptionist, which means that I listen to audio files of claims adjusters interviewing people who have gotten into car accidents, had their homes broken into, etc., and type every word I hear. It can be incredibly boring as I type for eight hours a day and my pay is based on production, but from time to time, I do get to hear a ridiculous story.


----------



## Bruno

I'm a Game Designer. I spend my days coming up with ideas and mechanics for video games for mobile devices (iOS and Android). As Lead Game Designer I need to manage the game design team, and also make sure that the artists and programmers do not deviate from my vision for the game.


----------



## Lala12

Hi I'm new to this, soon to return to work. I'm an occupational therapist in a hospital very nervous about returning but after reading all your comments slightly more reassured. How do you cope on your feet all day some evenings now(whilst not working) I can hardly walk what's it going to be like when I do.


----------



## apwk

I am a writer, actor and director. Having a career that is just as unstable and unpredictable as IBD sometimes, and it can be very difficult. I have had to pull back on my acting while I've had chronic active disease, but writing (I write mainly for film and theatre) is good because it can be flexible and I can work hours to fit around how I am feeling.


----------



## Turfymantis

Hi, I'm a bar manager, I work 11 hour shifts until 6/7am and I don't sit down for the whole shift. At the moment it's really making me exhausted! Love seeing the interesting jobs people do!


----------



## borderholic

I retired from the secret service worked 12 hour days and nights 7 days a week.  When I retired I started my own company that uses Border Collies to chase off unwanted wildlife from properties.   thinking back, 12 hours a day would be part-time.   lol  As I am sure most of you who travel.   I have every available restroom located just incase.


----------



## Alexce93

Hi,

I was diagnosed in my second year of student nursing and despite being in and out of hospital I am now coming to the end of my course and will be a qualified nurse from August 2014! However this has only been possible thanks to the support of my university and placement trust. Luckily most jobs are very supportive and helpful when it come to having a long term condition. 

I hope you still manage to do something you enjoy!


----------



## Lawyerboy

I am an attorney!


----------



## greatauntalta

I'm an R.N.  lol, but now I work in a greenhouse.


----------



## DougUte

I am a dreaded Unemployment Tax Auditor for the State of Utah.


----------



## Ness1993

I work two jobs. I am a childcare practitioner that works with children aged 2years-12years and i also work with additional needs children. My jobs are challenging but i enjoy them very much.


----------



## theOcean

I'm currently a student, and am on that lovely journey of hunting for a job.


----------



## CrohnsNewbie2

I am a computer help desk analyst so I deal with a lot of people.  The job is stressful which I don't think is helping the crohn's at all.  I'm thinking I might need to find a new job so my stress level isn't so high


----------



## peony

I went to school for and currently work in the film industry.  It's a great industry to work in, just depends what you are doing.  I currently work at a commercial production company where we have normal 8 hour days and good flexibility to work at home if necessary. However I used to work on movie sets that would require 16 hour days (this was before I was diagnosed with Crohn's) but unless I'm flaring up I don't see why I couldn't make even the longest days on my feet work.

I'm actually looking into going back to school to become a nutritionist. Since being diagnosed a little over a year ago I have become very interested in healing through diet. Working as a nutritionist will allow me flexibility and also an understanding of how to maintain digestive issues, I can't wait!


----------



## Felisha

I'm a Braille Transcriber!  I transcribe school textbooks into braille for blind children.


----------



## ronroush7

I wish I still worked.  I retired at age 55.  The stress of taking public transportation every day w was too much on my body.  I had considered a part time job but I don't know if I am staying in this area.


----------



## Jabo

I am a professor.  I would have left probably by now but the winter and summers off have been really good to me to help me heal.


----------



## afidz

I am unemployed now but I am going to school to be a paralegal


----------



## Cog

I work in IT for a company that produces toilet paper and adult diapers - I am prepared


----------



## arsenal2014

in and out of jobs


----------



## Noziroh

I work as a technician at an aquarium.
Been working in technical jobs for the last 15 years. Both electrical and mechanical.


----------



## Allison M

A lot of interesting careers!


----------



## dannyb

i make money on the intranets lol no seriously i do, i do business online in a few ways, i publish digital online training products and also import products from china and using online sales channels to market them, and a couple other business models... it's great as this lifestyle allows me to work remotely from where i like with a laptop... works for me


----------



## Alley2231

I'm a special education teacher, working as a teaching assistant, because it is very tough to get a teaching job these days. I work with students who are emotionally disturbed with behavioral issues, so the job can be very stressful - mentally and physically. I actually have been out if work since February, due to a really bad first flare, and I'm hoping to go back to work in a few weeks. I'm a little nervous as to how my body will respond when I do get back to work, because I know stress is a trigger for me.:shifty-t:


----------



## Lizzzil

I am/was a professor. In some ways, being able to organize my body around discrete blocks of time is/was great (i.e. class periods). But in other ways, it is/was not a great during flares because I often need/needed to go when lecturing and I have weakness/pain/concentration difficulties that interfere with writing and preparing class. 

Also, I am an anthropologist so the travel and international locations make medical care, insurance, and treatment really tricky (I have had way too many fistula/abscess surgeries as emergencies in other countries). I think I might be "grounded" right now because of a very bad flare; I am also not working in part because of it. I am soon going back to school to get a library degree thinking that it might be a better disease match.

On a side note, I have found some academic communities outright hostile to IBD and other chronic illnesses. Not all, but some.


----------



## Elektrikhd

Alley2231 said:


> I'm a special education teacher, working as a teaching assistant, because it is very tough to get a teaching job these days. I work with students who are emotionally disturbed with behavioral issues, so the job can be very stressful - mentally and physically. I actually have been out if work since February, due to a really bad first flare, and I'm hoping to go back to work in a few weeks. I'm a little nervous as to how my body will respond when I do get back to work, because I know stress is a trigger for me.:shifty-t:


Hopefully you have supportive colleagues and administration. I'd recommend getting paperwork documenting your condition and indicating you may need sudden unscheduled bathroom breaks. That way if anybody has an issue, you can just tell them to see your paperwork. I'm an elementary music teacher, so I can certainly relate. I've only had one or two mini-flares during the school year, and I've taken a day or two to rest during the worst of it, and other teachers have been understanding when I've had to run to the bathroom between classes and might be a couple of minutes late getting back. Once I had to call the office to have someone come watch my class for an "emergency" trip. I've actually never sent in any official documentation of my condition, since my bad flare hit during the summer, so I didn't miss any work for it, and I have a good principal. Hopefully in the assistant position, it'll be a little easier to slip away for a few minutes if you need to--in my school, nobody seems to give the assistants a hard time about a bathroom break.


----------



## rachsamantha

Right now, I am a full time high school student. My dream job is something in the medical field, specifically a radiologist. I am currently in the process of being diagnosed. I hope whatever I have doesn't affect the career choice I want.


----------



## stephk

I'm an idiot, and am an almost lawyer.  

My Crohn's doctor said that around 30% of his patients are either in law school or lawyers; awesome.


----------



## Daisy123

I teach film and media in University. I also write about horror films and organise conferences. If I haven't had crohns and had to take time out, I would never have retrained and be in a job I love


----------



## DRayFitz

Tattoo Artist


----------



## Isaiowa

I am a Supervisor for a company that processes leave of absence requests for large employers. Mostly Sedentary work with some travel throughout the States periodically.  I work 60+ hours a week which has kept my health in a less than optimal level, but has never caused my health to decline where I miss more than a day or two a year due to my Crohn's.


----------



## grumpy.bum

i have just been diagnosed with Crohn's. I am 16 years old. I wanted to study medicine. But should I give up on this idea? Is this something that Crohn's will never let me achieve? I am so scared that I am in for a life on disability and have no future. I feel like now I'm going to have a crap life and be really poor and just exist. I'm really sad and scared. It's like I can't breathe when i think about the future.


----------



## DJW

grumpy.bum said:


> i have just been diagnosed with Crohn's. I am 16 years old. I wanted to study medicine. But should I give up on this idea? Is this something that Crohn's will never let me achieve? I am so scared that I am in for a life on disability and have no future. I feel like now I'm going to have a crap life and be really poor and just exist. I'm really sad and scared. It's like I can't breathe when i think about the future.


Hi grumpy.bum,
Don't ever give up on your dreams. With a diagnosis treatment can start. Once you're in remission you will get your life back. The early days of diagnosis are extremely difficult. 

Press on.  We're all behind you. 

Sending you my support and best wishes.


----------



## M West

Grumpy.bum.

I second what DJW said above.  I admire your desire and goal to become an MD.  Go for it!

Despite your fears, life with Crohn's can be managed.  Easy? No.  Just another mountain to climb.

Hang in there!

Miles


----------



## JM1

others with Crohn's have gone on to medical school and have had successful careers as physicians . You may need to make adjustments along the way however you can adapt and overcome-there is nothing you can't do as long as you have the right mindset!. You can bring a special perspective in caring for your patients once you've completed your training. 
Best wishes in following your dreams.

Dr JM1


----------



## gemling

I'm a Finance Assistant for an HIV/AIDS Charity. I really enjoy the job, my co-workers are great and my employers has been wonderful about my being sick and my recent hospitalisation. I'm very lucky to have a desk job and understanding employer.


----------



## ronroush7

DJW said:


> Hi grumpy.bum,
> Don't ever give up on your dreams. With a diagnosis treatment can start. Once you're in remission you will get your life back. The early days of diagnosis are extremely difficult.
> 
> Press on.  We're all behind you.
> 
> Sending you my support and best wishes.


Amen

 2


----------



## lisadc1

I am a first grade teacher...Some days are completely exhausting where I literally collapse on the sofa when I get home. I have great support from my co-workers who understand when I have to go, I really have to go! Stress is a factor for me as well.


----------



## nikimazur

I work as an infectious disease epidemiologist for state government. I loveee my job. Though no where as exciting as portrayed in the movies, working on outbreaks is pretty awesome. I knew I wanted to work in my health care, but also knew I could not be a direct health care provider. I went to school for public health and epidemiology. I wouldn't mind one day working in chronic disease epi- studying IBD, unfortunately there is no money in that field at this time.


----------



## Hunt

I'm a Plumbing & Heating engineer.

Unfortunately due to my ill-health it's not as plain sailing as I'd like but I do love my job.


----------



## Jajabinks

Anyone with Spondylitis and still able to work?


----------



## jeffg51

Executive of an insurance company.


----------



## Sophos

I am a funeral director. I was involved in the funeral industry prior to my illness but I decided to stick with it anyway, and I'm really glad I did. I was at my worst point while I was in school and have gotten much better with treatment, but I wouldn't say I'm at 100% (more like 60 on a good day!). Even after working a day where I felt terrible from the start (and feel completely drained when I get home), it is worth it to me in the end because my job means so much to me. It's incredibly rewarding! ​


----------



## joepaul

I am a qualified Chartered Certified Accountant (ACCA). I was diagnosed while pursuing my qualification. I have been working as an Auditor and it involves a lot of running around and stress especially during the audit season. But I've been able to manage so far.
Now im in between jobs and my new job is as an accountant at one of Dubai's largest conglomerates. Its a desk job so i think it should help in my healing.


----------



## Trev

i was a warrentologest before i gave up working.


----------



## rcorn60035

I am a procurement specialist for the Government.


----------



## hersheywinter

I was a police officer until a flare put me 40 pounds underweight.  I am on permanent disability from them and went back to school, and now I am a professor of sociology.  It works pretty good and I can just end class early if I have to go.


----------



## keif

I work in the infosec field. I do consultations, product development, and lead teams. I've been lucky that my Employer and my customers understand and are supportive.


----------



## Orchid

Housewife


----------



## Grumpy1

Office Manager/Accounting/Payroll Person


----------



## Shari

I am am operational manager at am insurance company.


----------



## leezapeza

I work as a support worker in a disability home for young adults I've just be diagnosed with Crohn's in the last week well they say it is the likely cause as I had all the signs and had a ct scan that showed I had an abscess very painful and they said it was a secondary infection to Crohn's that never new I had I love my job and I don't want it to end they r very supportive


----------



## EW8

I was in marketing, a Marketing Director in the UK, but also worked for a USA company.  I loved it, even though quite a stressful environment.  But eventually had to give up and retired early.  My Company were very understanding of my illness and I did work from home 3 days a week for ages to help, but had to stop altogether eventually.  Though I was worried about retiring so early - age 50, it was the best thing and I have been better since as I have much more time to take care of myself.  I feel so sorry for younger folk struggling to manage the demands of a career and this illness. xx


----------



## EW8

grumpy.bum said:


> i have just been diagnosed with Crohn's. I am 16 years old. I wanted to study medicine. But should I give up on this idea? Is this something that Crohn's will never let me achieve? I am so scared that I am in for a life on disability and have no future. I feel like now I'm going to have a crap life and be really poor and just exist. I'm really sad and scared. It's like I can't breathe when i think about the future.


No don't give up.  If I could have my time again I would go into medicine.  Also don't make life decisions when you are not feeling well, wait until you are feeling better  Everything passes, this time when you are feeling anxious and probably unwell will pass and then in the future you will be able to make decisions with a clear head.  I know it seems scary, but you will learn to live with it and have a life.  Good luck. xx


----------



## EW8

How wonderful for us all to be talking about something different and not our problems.  Maybe we should do more threads about something positive to make us all feel better. Reading through this list of people makes me realise that despite everything we are all getting on with our lives.


----------



## Shari

I love all the positive chatter...


----------



## jnette

I'm a RN. Worked for ten years in Hemodialysis, then decided it was time for a switch and moved into the Home Health arena. After 5 years of running the roads both day and night as a HH nurse, and my GI issues getting progressively worse and unpredictable, I opted for a "safer" position at our agency, working out of our office (and near that oh so necessary bathroom!)  
Am "semi-retired now" working 4 days/wk. Next year I can draw my full Social Security, so will probably drop down to 3 days/wk for a few years until I decide to fully retire.


----------



## Lisa19609

Hi all. I'm brand new on here and haven't even set up my profile yet. I work as a traveling phlebotomist for the Red Cross. I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease in 2003. Had a rough time of it with lots of From 03-08. I was working ( or trying to) in the restaurant business during those years. That was not working to not to be able to use the bathroom when I needed to. When I went into remission in 08, I was lucky enough to be able to go to training with the Red Cross to learn phlebotomist skills. I have been with them for going on 6 years now. I've had 2 incidents of not making it to a bathroom in time and my co workers have been great about it!  just in the last year I was promoted to where I can run Small blood mobiles so as u can see it hasn't held me back from accomplishing what I want. In the last couple of months I went on intermittent FMLA because I have been having a flare up. So far they are being very understanding about it and I've only had to miss 2 times at work. I love My job and hope that I can continue until I retire! I am 48.


----------



## DJW

Hi Lisa and welcome.


----------



## kristinat

I saw a few people post as if giving up a career decision was a necessity for Crohn's Disease..which upset me! Crohn's Disease is not a life sentence... I have been sick since I was 11..and I am now a professional photographer..on my feet for hours on end (also with the whole arthritis shindig)! Do I have flares occasionally and have to take it easy? Totally..but I would have never reconsidered doing what I love! Be positive


----------



## Discobry

Currently working as a carpet fitter and a mobile dj, also a piper in my spare time  Crohn's is starting to affect it but not at the point where I will give any of it up! Was wanting a job driving HGVs but perhaps not the best idea now? Not so sure


----------



## DJW

Discobry said:


> Currently working as a carpet fitter and a mobile dj, also a piper in my spare time  Crohn's is starting to affect it but not at the point where I will give any of it up! Was wanting a job driving HGVs but perhaps not the best idea now? Not so sure


I LOVE the pipes


----------



## Discobry

DJW said:


> I LOVE the pipes


Brill  world championships this month - hoping current flare up quits in time


----------



## rosedial

I am a graphic artist, illustrator and musician. I used to be a creative director and art director but because of having 5 operations and now have short bowel syndrome and other problems I do not feel well enough to work full time.

I now mainly work part time as a Music Therapist and I love it! I also do graphic art and illustration work on occasion for friends when I feel well enough.


----------



## houndour228

I am an ESL teacher in Puerto Rico.


----------



## IofNewt

Hi all. I am new to the list.

I am a bookkeeper for a placement agency.


----------



## mseve

I am a self employed online game developer. I work from home and the bathroom is about 10 feet from my office. So it works well from a crohns standpoint.  

Prior to this I was a developer for an Airlines.


----------



## houndour228

mseve said:


> I am a self employed online game developer. I work from home and the bathroom is about 10 feet from my office. So it works well from a crohns standpoint.
> 
> Prior to this I was a developer for an Airlines.


Awesome. I play lots of online video games. Have you worked on one that is published?


----------



## Poppysocks

...


----------



## Soots

I am a Family Support Worker for social services. I work on an Intake Team and respond to crises situations and do some follow up work such as helping parents with addictions and poor life chances parent and manage their children. I work extra at an Out of Hours service doing the same with a lot of crises work which invokes going into people's homes who are in chaos. Some very dodgy situations as they usually involve misuse of alcohol and drugs. Until recently I also worked in residential child care with challenging teenagers but have had to give this up as not a safe environment for someone with a stoma. 
I enjoy my work and the local authority I work for are great re my CD, treatment and hospital appointments. If I have to be off I am in full pay for 6 months and thanks to NHS in Scotland I do not have to pay for treatment, medication or stoma supplies.


----------



## MartyD

I am a retail sales manager.


----------



## Polaris

Advice nurse (RN) in an office setting.


----------



## JohnnyCrohns

I'm a high end waiter in downtown Chicago. I don't work at Chili's. I work at one of the most popular steakhouses in Chicago. I've waited on many celebs and athletes. I make triple the amount of the average teacher (sad). My job is incredibly difficult while having Crohns. No insurance, no job security, and the owners (my bosses) are crazy/greedy lunatics. 12 hr days with one hour breaks. 50+ hrs a wk. Waiting tables has got to be the worst job on the planet for someone with Crohn's disease.


----------



## wineredhaley

Anyone have a career in Nursing I want to pursue this career but not sure if its a good idea. I have crohns and I get remicade every 8wks and 1500mg apriso a day.


----------



## oakey3132

Police officer


----------



## Carl207

Patrol sergeant at a sheriff's department.


----------



## Pinky1986

wineredhaley said:


> Anyone have a career in Nursing I want to pursue this career but not sure if its a good idea. I have crohns and I get remicade every 8wks and 1500mg apriso a day.


 
I have been a nurse for 5 years, only known I have Crohn's for 1.5 but yeah it's possible, and it's a lot easier to talk about poo issues with people that deal with it everyday! I would say go for it!


----------



## phoenixbennu

I work for a telecommunications company doing customer service in a call center. I used to be a loyalty agent but they moved the department cross country.

It has been a hard time working over the last 6 months since I got a major flare up and still technically do not know f it is Croh's or not, but everything points to it. I finally have been taking prednisone, and it is great. 

My work has short term and long term disability, and I left work in Feb and got disability pay (60% of normal pay minus bonuses), I tried going back to work for a few weeks but I was unable to do so and my work told me to either come back full time, be fired, or go back on LOA. So I went back on LOA and they denied my disability pay this time saying the symptoms alone were not enough to allow me to get pay, therehad to be a definiitve diagnosis. Which is not true, and I am in the appeals process for the last couple months. I am back to work since Aug 1st, and missing about 40-50% of my shifts. So, making less in pay tht I was on disability. 

My doctor says I should stop working. Health and welfare and my doctor says I should go on disability. However, I am scared to do it. I am a father of two great boys and a husband of an amazing wife, and I am the provider. I almost have put my wife through college to get her Vet Tech degree, and I was to give my boys everything. However, the idea of staying home is nice because I also want to be the dad that is a house dad and helping kids with homework and all that. 

So, the doctor and health and welfare all think I should go on govt disability and not work. I disagree, and I want to work, but I was to find a job that I can do while I having the illness.

In about a month we are potentially moving to Kentucky, meaning I will be leaving my job anyways unless I can go on a long term LOA and get long term disability from them, which I might be able to with the help from my doctor. 

Either way, I wont be working there anymore..in the sense of actually working. I just don't think the government is going to grant me disability checks even if that is waht the doctors says I should do. ...not to mention I would not feel right about it.


----------



## EvieBaby

I work in reception for the doctors surgery where I'm a patient. Its a but weird at times but they are amazing and understanding and I can always get to see someone if I need to. It's perfect for me and I adore my job and the people I work with.


----------



## sleepallday

I am a Zookeeper who specializes in Primates. I also work in the Zoos' Education Department running tours for school groups and for our guest camp outs. 
It is very physically and mentally demanding, especially considering our Zoo is located on a steep hill.. Some days I literally feel like I am about to collapse or might need to crawl but I've always loved a fight with myself. It's probably not smart but I'm the type that will keep going until I literally do end up passed out in a heap of ape poo.

I have also just applied to university to study a Bachelor of Nursing to become a RN. 
Do any RNs have any advice on how they handle the work load and stress?


----------



## juggys69

phoenixbennu said:


> I work for a telecommunications company doing customer service in a call center. I used to be a loyalty agent but they moved the department cross country.
> 
> It has been a hard time working over the last 6 months since I got a major flare up and still technically do not know f it is Croh's or not, but everything points to it. I finally have been taking prednisone, and it is great.
> 
> My work has short term and long term disability, and I left work in Feb and got disability pay (60% of normal pay minus bonuses), I tried going back to work for a few weeks but I was unable to do so and my work told me to either come back full time, be fired, or go back on LOA. So I went back on LOA and they denied my disability pay this time saying the symptoms alone were not enough to allow me to get pay, therehad to be a definiitve diagnosis. Which is not true, and I am in the appeals process for the last couple months. I am back to work since Aug 1st, and missing about 40-50% of my shifts. So, making less in pay tht I was on disability.
> 
> My doctor says I should stop working. Health and welfare and my doctor says I should go on disability. However, I am scared to do it. I am a father of two great boys and a husband of an amazing wife, and I am the provider. I almost have put my wife through college to get her Vet Tech degree, and I was to give my boys everything. However, the idea of staying home is nice because I also want to be the dad that is a house dad and helping kids with homework and all that.
> 
> So, the doctor and health and welfare all think I should go on govt disability and not work. I disagree, and I want to work, but I was to find a job that I can do while I having the illness.
> 
> In about a month we are potentially moving to Kentucky, meaning I will be leaving my job anyways unless I can go on a long term LOA and get long term disability from them, which I might be able to with the help from my doctor.
> 
> Either way, I wont be working there anymore..in the sense of actually working. I just don't think the government is going to grant me disability checks even if that is waht the doctors says I should do. ...not to mention I would not feel right about it.


 Wasn't going to post here until I saw this since I no longer work:



juggys69 said:


> I haven't been able to work at all in years. I was a Chef, there is absolutely no keeping that type of job not even knowing if you will make it in a full week every week, and not many other jobs I can imagine either. I do have two other chronic conditions as well though, but just this issue alone could do it if its severe ( and mine is severe, gotten more and more so as time has gone by ) so here's to all you troopers, I guess I'm a wimp, I couldn't do it, nor could my boss or foreseeable bosses afford to have a me that could be a call out at any time.
> 
> For anyone headed towards my boat, get a lawyer before applying for SSI, I found out the hard way they are needed, seven years in and still waiting for them to decide if I am eligible. This is with documented chronic sciatica and documented chronic prostatitis, my crohns or IBS or whatever it is I had already lost my coverage and was on GPA, so no tests or specialists were allowed, so for the past seven years its just documented as "unknown abdomen issues" as GPA only covers seeing your primary, once a year physical and at most once a month visits. Now am on medicaid so finally getting the tests and specialists I need done to find out exactly what it is. My primary said she is 99% sure its crohns or severe IBS though, which now that I have my coverage, let me to looking around and googling things which led me here.
> 
> Here's to all of you, stronger than me that are still trooping on.


 I was told the same thing, getting on SSI isn't as easy as doctors think. This is my warning to you, if you do ( and if yours get worse, or doesn't go into remission you will need to if its already putting you out of work ), get an advocate right off the bat, have them file for you even. I did not, as I felt I had two known chronic issues which are right on the SSI list and probably a third one. I am in year seven now of waiting on them to decide. They do not care at all that you have zero income while they decide.

 Crohns and IBD's are also listed SSI issues. Don't feel bad about it, you put into it all your life right ? Well this is why, maybe you thought of it as retirement, well consider this and early retirement life threw at you, through no fault of your own.

 If you go into remission and are feeling up to it, by all means, go back to work, SSI even offers a part time program to help people do that very thing, or just to supplement ( you are allowed to work so many hours a week, in a year before it affects your SSI payments ) their SSI.

 As it says in there I was a Chef, added that as I am posting here even though wasn't going to.  :yfaint:


----------



## phoenixbennu

Thanks for the info. I have family members who have been dealing with the SSI and al the BS. It is a great deal harder than most Doctors even realize. 

For me, I would love to be a writer. I have the skill, and I have done freeance writing for clients. I am working on a novel (well more than one) to publish on kindle, but it takes a long time. I am around 10K words right now on my current project, and aiming for 90-100K.

My wife is three months from completing her degree. Going to cost us about 600 bucks to get her back to class and do her externship ...all she needs is just an externship, she already pased all her classes, but we cannot find the 600 bucks to do it. 

If wecan, then when we move, if we move, I am going to have her finish her externship and she will be the bread winner. ..and I will be the home daddy and the writer and push myself to spend as much time writing as I would have at a normal job. 

I was good at my job too. Making bonus every month and more. I missed almost the entire last two days of work, though. THe prednisone killed me with migrained this morning. I could not see straight and by the time I felt up to going into work, I was already called in. However, the prednisone, aside from side effects, is AWESOME and has totally stopped all the diarrhea and most of the pain. I know it is just a bandaid and a false remission for me, but I am enjoying it while I can. Its the first time in over 6 months I have felt normal. 

I want to go on the disability leave from work, which will cover me for the next two years at 50% of my normal income, enough to get by, while my wife finishes her school and gets a job and we can stabilize. 

I lost our family's apartment because my disability checks were over  amonth late or so having to appeal. I flooded the bathroom from spending hours on the toilet and in the shower trying to clean myself up after defecating on myself or having lon bouts of diarrhea, so I accidentally damaged the floors and the landlord wouldn't work with us, even though I offered to pay for the damages.. 

Now we live with my mom, for a few months, while we prep to move. 

I have two wonderful boys and the best wife anyone could ask for, and all I want is job that gives me the income and stability to provide for them. I do not care ot be rich. I dont care if I work til I die. I just want to make sure they are covered, and while it may seem irrational, I feel like a failure if I don't. I am not all heman and macho and think that only men should work...quite the contrary...its not my obligation to work and be the bread winner and make the most money..it is my responsibilty as husband and father to make sure the bills are paid and needs met and food on the table so that my wife can pursue her career and my kids can do what they want. It makes me happy. 

However, working for over 6 1/2 years someplace, and I feel like they could care less about the issues here. I cannot get a clear diagnosis, and all I know is that I get 24/7 severe abdominal pain, diarrhea, and all sorts of fun stuff. and only lomotil and prednisone have helped at all. Imodium, and many other otc and prescription drugs did nothing or actually made it worse. 

oving to kentucky is going to be hard enough. Where we are moving, there are very few jobs, and most of them are retail or jobs where I cant get the accommodation I would need. 

I am praying that I can just go on a permanent LOA, get long term diability (which I completely qualify for..being that my work's disability pay only requires you to be unable to perform 20% of your material duties or miss 20% of your earnings and hours to qualify..and I miss about 40-50%) All they said was holding me back from getting disability pay was having a definitive diagnosis of my symptoms. If I can get the LOA and disabilty pay, then go to kentucky, get my wife through school, and get her a good job, then I can stay at home and write and be a dad. 

My prayers out for everyone struggling with this, because I know I am not the most hard off. I may be homesless and hoping on a gofundme campaign that has only one donor in three months to fund gas money and cost to move, but at least I have my wife and kids and I would take that over being healthy and being single


----------



## EvieBaby

It really makes me sad to hear that so many people are struggling so much financially while having to deal with this. I consider myself fairly lucky that I've not had to have huge amounts of time off work, but I do work part time and I try and rest as much as possible on my days off as this really makes a huge difference to me. People should not have to be in this position because their body is doing something they have no control over. I'm really sorry that this is your situation and I sincerely hope that things work out for the better for you. You seem like a really positive person and I really do wish for the best for you


----------



## MonkeyLing

I do android tech support in a call center for a large wireless carrier. I haven't had too many problems so far. But hopefully starting on Humira, my body will quieten down soon.


----------



## James_S

I am a SEO and most of the time work from home so talk about comfort. It's really helpful.


----------



## Jimmy James

I have also had to change the way I make a living due to Crohn's. Unable to work a normal job, I was forced to find a way to make a living from home.  I currently do ebay sales and teach music lessons for a living.

But I have researched other work from home options and they are abundant these days.  I have considered going back to school to become a paralegal or medical biller, both can easily subcontract or start their own business and make very good money. There are also IT jobs in high demand, data management and other computer fields that one can do from a laptop, sitting on a tropical beach if you want.


----------



## lilac

I'm a mental health nurse. Love it :Karl::Karl:


----------



## kirstyls

I'm actuly being diagnosed and on steroids at the moment.
I work In a nursery which means it is very difficult to suddenly rush off to the toilet because of leaving the room under staffed also not so easy to pick the children up when your not having a good day pain wise.
I have been looking for another job now as I've found they seem to be getting impatient with me and all my appointments anyway.


----------



## syzygy

It's really nice seeing how many people are so resilient and able to keep doing such challenging jobs.  Love those positive posts!


----------



## sleepallday

lilac said:


> I'm a mental health nurse. Love it :Karl::Karl:


I've just applied to Uni to study Nursing. Do you find that you get tired from your work? If you had Crohns whilst you were studying, do you have any tips on how you made it work?


----------



## lilac

Lara said:


> I've just applied to Uni to study Nursing. Do you find that you get tired from your work? If you had Crohns whilst you were studying, do you have any tips on how you made it work?


Good luck with your application!!

Yeah, I had some serious fatigue at times - especially on the wards where I was there for 12.5 hour shifts - murder:ybatty: 

I had my diagnosis 3 years prior to starting my training so I had figured out the little tricks that worked for me by that point. I'd say, for studying, do it in short bursts and powernap to keep you alert. For the actual placements I kept a very strict diet as I was desperate to avoid flaring so I practically:

-  lived on fish (good for reducing inflammation and boosting brain power too), banannas (slow release energy, and for me not a trigger food) and water

- I was also strict about sleep and never stayed up past 9.30 because I was usually exhausted anyway but if I did have a late night I would suffer for it for days later

- restricted my eating on working days so there was no "urgency" to get to a bathroom (not sure I'd recommend that one per se, but it worked for me)

- I kept all my doc appointments and bloods up-to-date

As a qaulified nurse now (and in an active-resistant flare), I tend to have switched the restricted eating bit to having liquids like complan so I'm not malnourished. I'm a community nurse so I know where all the supermarkets are so I can access bathrooms when out and about. I take methorexate so I administer it on a friday night so I'm not ill with the side effects mon-fri when I see patients. I tend to have lots of mint tea when it's my office days as I don't like taking painkillers regularly as they can sometimes make me drowsy and if you have inflammation in your rectum (as I do) you can become constipated (with codiene for example). Mint tea can help with stomach cramps, not sure about the rectal side of things, but I just tell myself it does that as well.

Hope that helps, but you'll find your own little tricks that will work better for you


----------



## sleepallday

lilac said:


> Good luck with your application!!
> 
> Yeah, I had some serious fatigue at times - especially on the wards where I was there for 12.5 hour shifts - murder:ybatty:
> 
> I had my diagnosis 3 years prior to starting my training so I had figured out the little tricks that worked for me by that point. I'd say, for studying, do it in short bursts and powernap to keep you alert. For the actual placements I kept a very strict diet as I was desperate to avoid flaring so I practically:
> 
> -  lived on fish (good for reducing inflammation and boosting brain power too), banannas (slow release energy, and for me not a trigger food) and water
> 
> - I was also strict about sleep and never stayed up past 9.30 because I was usually exhausted anyway but if I did have a late night I would suffer for it for days later
> 
> - restricted my eating on working days so there was no "urgency" to get to a bathroom (not sure I'd recommend that one per se, but it worked for me)
> 
> - I kept all my doc appointments and bloods up-to-date
> 
> As a qaulified nurse now (and in an active-resistant flare), I tend to have switched the restricted eating bit to having liquids like complan so I'm not malnourished. I'm a community nurse so I know where all the supermarkets are so I can access bathrooms when out and about. I take methorexate so I administer it on a friday night so I'm not ill with the side effects mon-fri when I see patients. I tend to have lots of mint tea when it's my office days as I don't like taking painkillers regularly as they can sometimes make me drowsy and if you have inflammation in your rectum (as I do) you can become constipated (with codiene for example). Mint tea can help with stomach cramps, not sure about the rectal side of things, but I just tell myself it does that as well.
> 
> Hope that helps, but you'll find your own little tricks that will work better for you



Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate it 
It's so nice to know that there are people out there doing really well for themselves and kicking Crohns butt back!

I'm going to start giving these ideas a go for sure!


----------



## cody12

I do general labor at a temp place. I work on the days I can and take off when I have to. It pays very little but its what I gotta do right now. Holding down a permanent job has been hell for me.


----------



## Tamera

I work for a company and they have been great so far! I am a customer service representative and it is hard on the phone when I have to go but my co-workers will cover for me! My manager advised me to get FMLA to hold my job while my doc tries to come up with a diagnosis!


----------



## sammyb22

I am a tool crib manager. Kinda funny im a manager that can't manager her own crohn's!


----------



## lost kitten

My main job is disability support work which I enjoy apart from having to deal with my current manager. 
Also work at a hospital transporting patients down to the theatres for surgery etc. Hoping to move into the theatres eventually.


----------



## GinnyNinjaGirl

I find that things are easier with a job where I can choose my own hours. That way, if I'm suffering from a lack of energy or if I'm having a flare-up, I can tend to myself without feeling that I am disappointing others and laying too much of a burden on my coworkers. My own idea of hell is a M-F 9-5 job. 

I am a writer and interior designer. It works out - for the most part.


----------



## VilliVagabond

Remember guys,

Keep fighting the good fight. I have Crohn's. I currently work as an Investment Banker on Wall Street. You can do whatever you want, focus your energy on doing EVERYTHING you can to stay healthy.

My Monday through Friday -
Wake up 6:00 a.m. 
Cook all my food for the day (SCD)
Exercise for 20 minutes (usually Yoga)
Shower
Go to work by 8:30
Work
Leave work by 8:00 (usually at the earliest)
Cook some form of healthy snack (salmon, veggies, honey / almonds)
Sleep.

You can do it.


----------



## Elektrikhd

I'm still trying to find the magic "can do it" switch. Because it's been getting harder and harder every day for the past couple few months. I was doing ok for a while, too.


----------



## sue2003

I am a professor of medical genetics, teach medical students and see patients with genetic diseases. I work in children's hospital. After my diagnosis, some of my colleagues started to diagnose patients with Crohn's disease previously remained for years undiagnosed


----------



## staloffn

Horse trainer/barn manager, and now i`m a rabid raccoon wrestler.(see other post).  nope not bitter at all...


----------



## lisadc1

Phoenixbennu, what part of Kentucky did you move to? The economy here is not great, I agree. Depending on your skill or trade; I teach and am blessed to have a job. Excellent GI's though, both in Lexington and Ashland areas...


----------



## j.reed315

I am a CNA at an amazing assisted living. My work is extremely understanding and have even donated money to help pay for my medications. Feel very blessed. I do only work every other weekend try to pick up a Friday. That is all my body can handle. On Monday my body is in recovery mode. I am currently trying to get on disability. Which takes forever!


----------



## hamster139

I used to be a Professor, then when the extreme fatigue from Crohn's kicked in like an atomic bomb on my life... I could no longer do much of anything.. so I've had pretty much no options other than working from home.  But thankfully, Im pretty adept and doing work lying down on the couch


----------



## gracestrong

Team Lead/Manager :  Software Engineering.


----------



## Jewbs

I operate snowcats at a ski resort. sitting down for long stretches of time is something I don't have much of a problem with, but I have ended up missing about a week every winter due to a flare of sorts. my supervisors and coworkers are pretty understanding but it does put stress on everyone else since it's a pretty small crew and they have to pick up the slack. 

I love it and don't see myself doing something else for the next few years as long as my body continues to cooperate.


----------



## 2thFairy

Welcome to the forum, Jewbs!


----------



## inksane

Cement truck driver. It sucks when I am having a flare and there is no bathroom nearby.


----------



## apl2018

What kind of interests do you have academically? This should also factor into the equation I would think. Research positions are generally what I have stuck to and was able to work even during flares although there were some times I'd take time off :/


----------



## DavidXU

apl2018 said:


> What kind of interests do you have academically? This should also factor into the equation I would think. Research positions are generally what I have stuck to and was able to work even during flares although there were some times I'd take time off :/


Are you a professor? I have plan to apply for PhD program this year. 
The flexibility and fun of doing research really attracts me, but the stress somewhat deters me.


----------



## brooklyn23

I'm an administrative assistant for a real estate developer. I'm really happy with my job so far, though I've only been there 2.5 months.


----------



## chasedimond

I just got a job working for an accounting and financial services firm. I do accounting and finance for the company.


----------



## Marlena

Before I retired, I was a psychiatric social worker, librarian, caterer.  Now I do them all for free and am a lay preacher and volunteer.  Mostly cat caterer, I guess and Alzheimer's caregiver.


----------



## ducky

I work in administration.  I have a lot of responsibility, work long hours and have to meet multiple deadlines.  When I'm feeling well, I enjoy the challenge and do a great job.  When I'm having a flare up, the fatigue makes it much harder the keep all the balls in the air. I make errors I normally wouldn't and then I feel depressed about it. like I've lost my skill level.
I've been wondering about changing careers to something simpler. It's hard to let go but it might be better for me in the long run.  

Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


----------



## Elektrikhd

ducky said:


> Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


Very much. I'm an elementary music teacher and currently looking for a job in something else because I just can't keep up anymore. Even when I'm not in a flare, I have yet to go into remission and symptoms still interfere, and I have the worries over what I'll do if a flare strikes.

It's very frustrating to go into work and be looking at a task or situation and know it's something that I've handled before, but that I just am not up to it now, because I don't physically or mentally have the energy for it, can't focus, whatever it may be. (Sometimes I have tried to play things on the piano and found that I just can't pull off the stuff I could before.)


----------



## adr810

Love this thread! I grew up wanting to teach but changed my mind after working at a preschool for 3 years. My boss threatened to fire me daily and I felt completing my teaching license was not possible. This was before my diagnosis of crohn's. 

Now- I have a desk job for the IT department at a nearby University. I take care of all if their purchasing and I love it! It helps that my boss is so supportive.


----------



## cantthinkstr8t

I stumbled into embroidery.  I walked into a store one day and the lady there and I started talking.  With in an hour, I was in the back starting a new job.  

I have been fortunate enough to have bosses that care.  They have cut my hours drastically recently, BUT, I still have a job.  The only rule they really enforce is someone else has to be there with me.  I can completely understand that since I work with heavy machinery.


----------



## Kit

ducky said:


> I work in administration.  I have a lot of responsibility, work long hours and have to meet multiple deadlines.  When I'm feeling well, I enjoy the challenge and do a great job.  When I'm having a flare up, the fatigue makes it much harder the keep all the balls in the air. I make errors I normally wouldn't and then I feel depressed about it. like I've lost my skill level.
> I've been wondering about changing careers to something simpler. It's hard to let go but it might be better for me in the long run.
> 
> Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


I can relate very much with loss of skills and abilities.  I was a Physical Therapist Assistant.  I would sometimes treat a patient with a diagnosis I have treated hundreds of times and be totally lost on what to do next.  I was only working 4 hours a day with a break and I still couldn't keep up with treatments and paperwork.  My fatigue is what limits me overall and I would say I am in remission from other Crohn's symptoms except for fatigue.  I finally had to retire and have thought about pursuing another career, but I have a good attention span for about 1-2 hours.  I hope you can find a good solution for yourself!  It is nice to know others feel the same way!  
:hug:  Fatigue is hard to manage with a job.


----------



## Mandalee

This post is very helpful to read at this point in my life.

I have had Crohn's since middle school and I turn 38 next month. I've had restaurant jobs (waiting tables is hard physical and stressful work and the employers are not forgiving about missing shifts and there is not paid leave). I worked at an amusement park - long hours outside - no excuses for missing shifts. GI wrote me a medical release from my contract and I had surgery 2 months later. I've worked as a pharmacy technician but being around contagious customers while on immunosuppressants feels like a ticking time-bomb. 
 Graduated college: extended 7 year plan  choosing a major was difficult - Art history... didn't lead to a related job; I started working in government offices - union, paid leave, fmla, disability - great benefits. I have advanced in my current office and was promoted to HR. Though no longer union I still have paid leave and disability (which was much needed during two resections). I'm currently back in a flare, have exhausted my leave and am struggling with thought of temp disability (afraid to use it as it is limited and want to save it for possible future surgeries). I struggle to work full-time, I have fibromyalgia and migraines that I deal with in addition to Crohns, plus recurrent C. diff bacteria and strongyloid parasite infections that wont go away. 
I  do payroll and benefits - taking time off really hurts the agency and puts a burden on my overworked boss (she's wonderful and understanding- but the anxiety from feeling guilty about sticking her so often weighs on me).
I no longer qualify for SSDI as I'm government paid so I haven't paid into Soc Sec in over 10 years and the full-time disability program is not the same - I think I have to exhaust my temp. disability before I'm eligible then afraid I'd be denied anyway.  

at my whits-end right now


----------



## Mandalee

ducky said:


> I work in administration.  I have a lot of responsibility, work long hours and have to meet multiple deadlines.  When I'm feeling well, I enjoy the challenge and do a great job.  When I'm having a flare up, the fatigue makes it much harder the keep all the balls in the air. I make errors I normally wouldn't and then I feel depressed about it. like I've lost my skill level.
> I've been wondering about changing careers to something simpler. It's hard to let go but it might be better for me in the long run.
> 
> Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


Yes! I am so afraid of making mistakes anymore. Its like I don't have quite the same mental capacity. I joke with my co-workers and laugh it off with "I have a case of the dumb today" but really you can only say that so many times if you ever want people to take you seriously. The responsibilities I have feel so overwhelming at times that I feel like my job has outgrown me. I hate to admit that it's me just not being up to it most of the time anymore. I'm 2 years in, and feel like I'm losing it. 
I can no longer think logically when I'm in a flare or overwhelmed with fatigue.


----------



## woops!

I'm an ER nurse. I love nursing, but to be honest the ER is not really the best place for Crohns. It's kinda hard to look at the other nurses who are doing CPR and tell them I have to go to the bathroom! I plan to change to a different department eventually, way to high stress area, but I love it


----------



## RNGirl

I'm an RN Clinical Case Manager in a children's hospital.  Extremely stressful job, doing the job of 2 people and also an exempt employee so work lots of extra hours to keep up.  Some days are really difficult to handle, especially when you feel like crud.


----------



## grahamburgers

I'm an actor and the buffet manager at a dinner theater. The theater is a family business which is great because, even though I'm not part of the family, they sort of "adopt" all of their employees. They know I have Crohn's and any time there's a problem of any kind, they understand I have to handle my health first and foremost. I've worked a lot of other jobs where that wasn't true and it's _such_ a blessing.


----------



## twois

I'm a critical care nurse, although right now I'm not working since I'm in grad school studying anesthesia. I love nursing, and I'm lucky that I get constipated with flares and not the other way around, so my issues are primarily pain/bloating/joint pain/fatigue - none of which are fun to work with, especially on your feet 12 hours at a time, but it's do-able. Honestly, the fast pace kept my mind off my aches and pains much more than a desk job would! And it's nice working around medical folks - as long as you're able to show up and work and keep the bottom line happy, they're generally pretty understanding of health issues.


----------



## theysayitscrohns

I am a self employed . I conduct advertisement campaign across Canada, do all the graphic design and ad creation for businesses, and on the side a singer/songwriter/performer/author


----------



## 2thFairy

Surgical Technologist (scrub tech)


----------



## GlasgowGirl86

I'm a critical care nurse. As someone who has only recently began suffering IBD like symptoms and worrying about how I'm going to manage at work, it gives me so much hope and reassurance to see so many nurses here who are still able to work


----------



## ssddks10

Current student! Doing well though


----------



## ColorsofHeaven

Currently I do Accounting Logistics and Website Media for EDCO Food Products, Inc., but I will be leaving them to go back to school. I an finishing my BS/BA in Science-Biology and then on to Medical School.


----------



## ColorsofHeaven

DavidXU said:


> Are you a professor? I have plan to apply for PhD program this year.
> The flexibility and fun of doing research really attracts me, but the stress somewhat deters me.


Did you end up deciding to do the PhD Program?


----------



## DavidXU

ColorsofHeaven said:


> Did you end up deciding to do the PhD Program?


Yes, I will apply this fall and hopefully enter the program next year.


----------



## droopymonthly

I am a software developer. It is the best career I can think of if you are in Crohn's Disease. My working environment is quite flexible. No strict working time(when to go to office and when to leave the office are all up to me), no strict time schedule how long to finish a job, and I can ask for working from home whenever I want. This is not a special case just for me. It is our general working environment in our office. I love my job.


----------



## 2010mustang

feed mill operator. currently looking for a new job due to not being able to keep up with the physical aspect of my job. Thinking about going to school again for something like pharmacy tech.


----------



## edentenley

I'm a small animal veterinarian at a very high paced, extremely over-busy practice.  I feel like I am drowning all day every day, just trying to keep up.  I go home and literally crash from fatigue and exhaustion, which makes me feel bad for my young children...they deserve better.  Not sure what to do about it though...my job pays well and pays for my medical insurance.

Anyone else experience symptoms from a stressful work environment?  My husband is super concerned that this stress will send me back into the hospital.  I just recently achieved 'remission' status, but I have small bowel Crohn's, which can be silently wreaking havoc.  When I'm super extra stressed at work, I get extra fatigued, intense headaches/migraines, and nausea, and then diarrhea.  Anyone else notice an increase in symptoms with stress?


----------



## TravelingTrees 73

2010mustang said:


> feed mill operator. currently looking for a new job due to not being able to keep up with the physical aspect of my job. Thinking about going to school again for something like pharmacy tech.



There's is high stress and low money in the pharmacy. Stay away. I quit after two years when I had a mental break from the stress


----------



## Elektrikhd

edentenley said:


> I'm a small animal veterinarian at a very high paced, extremely over-busy practice.  I feel like I am drowning all day every day, just trying to keep up.  I go home and literally crash from fatigue and exhaustion, which makes me feel bad for my young children...they deserve better.  Not sure what to do about it though...my job pays well and pays for my medical insurance.
> 
> Anyone else experience symptoms from a stressful work environment?  My husband is super concerned that this stress will send me back into the hospital.  I just recently achieved 'remission' status, but I have small bowel Crohn's, which can be silently wreaking havoc.  When I'm super extra stressed at work, I get extra fatigued, intense headaches/migraines, and nausea, and then diarrhea.  Anyone else notice an increase in symptoms with stress?


In short, yes.

I'm an elementary music teacher, and when the school year ends in 2 weeks, I won't be going back, even though I've been at it for 9 years. The job has gotten more stressful over the past couple of years and I've gotten worse physically to the point that I can't keep up with it anymore. I was ready to leave a year ago, but I couldn't find other work. At this point, though...I just can't do this anymore.

When I have to put on concerts, I get more abdominal pain because of the extra stress, and I think the overall stress of the job, especially as it has gotten worse in the past couple of years, has aggravated my symptoms. Positive things in life can give me trouble, too--I've gone to conventions for fun and had mini-flares as a result of that, too. Still a form of stress.


----------



## watertiger21

I work as an animal husbandry biology science tech. I care for a captive breeding population of an endangered species and I also assist in releasing them into the wild! I totally love my job and the people I work with are very understanding.

However, during breeding season the days are hectic and stressful and I'm on my feet for 90% of the day if it's really crazy. Staffing levels are usually pretty tight and I don't feel like I can call in on most days (animals still need to be fed and cleaned even if I'm sick, ya know?). There have definitely been days when I shouldn't have gone in to work, that's for sure. And here lately I feel like my fatigue and brain fog has started affecting me too... I've been making little mistakes and slip ups here and there that I've never made before (nothing major but it's still stressful to be doing so in front of your boss!) and I tend to jumble and mix up words a little more often than what would be considered "normal" for a person, which is embarassing and starting to affect my self esteem a bit when I'm around coworkers.

I really do LOVE my job though and I'm going to continue to work hard at it! I obviously need to take care of myself and keep my health a priority, but I refuse to let CD control me and call all my shots for me! Hopefully my stubbornness will work


----------



## Hayz

I'm a registered midwife, I generally work casual night shift but am finding the hangover sooo much harder to deal with. I've had awful pain and fatigue over the last six months so have barely worked... Hopefully onto a good plan this week and get my head bak in the game.


----------



## Kit

Thank you so much for your posts everyone!  Just to let you know stress for (good or bad) increases my fatigue and all over pain especially headaches.  I was a Physical Therapist Assistant only working 4 hours a day with an hour break.  Fatigue and brain fog and I just couldn't keep up.  I finally had to leave work.  Much better now, so when I have really bad fatigue days I can rest and stay home.  Changes in weather seem to really effect my fatigue/symptoms as well.  Thank God for a loving and supportive husband!!


----------



## hvacman

I'm a residential HVAC service tech.  I'm on the road all day but pretty much work my own schedule..  So if I'm not feeling too good can hit a bathroom before going to a customers.  Luckily I haven't had it bad enough to where I couldn't work..


----------



## CrohnieCo

I work as an IT Executive; an office based job. I suffer from perianal Crohn's disease, so sitting for long periods can be quite painful, however I managed to get hold of a special foam cushion designed for people with Coccyx injuries and that seems to be helping me a lot. I can now sit for much longer periods and get all of my work done. Luckily the role is quite varied and I will usually be around the office doing various IT related tasks, which lets me air my affected area a bit, although standing for too long means I'll be needing a quick toilet break. Swings and roundabouts so they say.


----------



## palapu

I work as Project Manager within a Financial Services Organisation.


----------



## nkrrrz

I teach high school. Up until last august, I did fine but since then it has been downhill. I worry about being able to keep it up


----------



## Elektrikhd

I'm quitting my teaching job. I know there are some people who have been able to manage Crohn's and teaching, but I can't do it anymore.


----------



## nkrrrz

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been teaching? And what do you think you will do after quitting? I've been wondering what I would do, figuring I would need a job that would allow me to access a restroom at all times. 





Elektrikhd said:


> I'm quitting my teaching job. I know there are some people who have been able to manage Crohn's and teaching, but I can't do it anymore.


----------



## Ann Morgan

ducky said:


> I work in administration.  I have a lot of responsibility, work long hours and have to meet multiple deadlines.  When I'm feeling well, I enjoy the challenge and do a great job.  When I'm having a flare up, the fatigue makes it much harder the keep all the balls in the air. I make errors I normally wouldn't and then I feel depressed about it. like I've lost my skill level.
> I've been wondering about changing careers to something simpler. It's hard to let go but it might be better for me in the long run.
> 
> Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


My loss of ability and skills unfortunately came from my mental health issues. 
I had a demanding job too and had to multi-task and problem solve.
I got let go from my job of 24 years in 2009 due to "workforce reduction". 
It was a rewarding career with good pay. I am now collecting SSD benefits. Even doing volunteer work was too much for me, physically and mentally.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Elektrikhd

nkrrrz said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been teaching? And what do you think you will do after quitting? I've been wondering what I would do, figuring I would need a job that would allow me to access a restroom at all times.


I've taught for 9 years (elementary music). I was close to quitting last year, but didn't come up with anything last summer, so figured I'd try to push on for another year, hoping it wouldn't be so bad, and instead it was worse. So I'm applying for disability, and in case that doesn't work out, I'm looking at some sort of "office" work. Bathroom access is a big thing for me, too--I had accidents at work a few times this year (I was wearing disposable underwear at least) waiting either for someone to come watch the class for me or thinking I could make it until the end of a class period. I would need something lower stress, hopefully a little closer to home, and hopefully with somewhat more flexible hours. Less demanding of me, and where I'm less essential. I'm not sure I can really handle a normal job full-time anymore. I have migraines and depression as well, so that further complicates things for me.


----------



## mandark

i'm a web-application developer.


----------



## Sharkgirl

I'm an Office Manager at a custom sports apparel decorating company, specifically at the south Texas warehouse.  I do all things HR - recruiting, interviewing, hiring, firing, disciplinary action, safety, and oversee the imports to our plant in Reynosa, Mexico.  It is very fast paced and the stress level can be extremely high, but I love my job and my employer has been very supportive of my situation.  Thankfully I have FMLA for when I need to stay at home sick, and on occasion I am able to work from home.  Everyone at work already knows that when I am in the bathroom for long periods of time that I am flaring, and I don't feel embarrassed or ashamed when that happens.


----------



## GABoy

I'm an attorney. It seems every time o get on a roll trying cases, something happens. I'm supposed to start a trial tomorrow, but I'm in excruciating pain today and doc wants a CT.


----------



## TommyBones

Hi all,
I work at a water treatment facility, taking the muddy Mississippi & making it drinkable. I've worked around lime dust, carbon dust, chlorine, phosphate dust, aluminum dust, etc going on 9 years. Could this have caused my Crohns.. Not gonna dwell on it at this point. It allows me to pay the medical bills, plus I work alone, so the uncomfortable waddle to the loo isn't an issue for me, thankfully. But taking sick time means someone has to work 16 hours so I try to stay strong on my sickest days & tough it out, but sometimes we all just need a day in bed.. Things could always be worse so I'm just fortunate I can still work for the time being. 
Cheers and good luck to you all.


----------



## Sophos

Just wanted to post an update-
I'm no longer a funeral director anymore (but still licensed!). I was making myself sick with the long hours at work, among many other things. I've decided to go back to College this fall and get a diploma in Business Finance. Although I've never been an office job type of person, my body will thank me for it. My passion for funeral services is still there, but I've told myself I can always work as an embalmer at a local funeral home on the weekends! Although this wasn't the original path I wanted for my life, I'm still excited for it and looking forward to where it may take me.


----------



## Petra

I'm new to the forum. I haven't read all the posts on this thread yet as it's quite long.
I am impressed with all of those that can hold a job down. 
What jumped out for me was that understanding employers seem to be key most of the time.
Some of you are self employed and some work from home or for family members, which all makes live a bit easier.
The severity of the symptoms of course dictates if you can or can't work.
Someone said that it's easier in the UK to get out of work as the government considers Crohn's to be a disability, therefore sufferers can get housing and living costs paid for.
It's a bit more complex than that actually, and living on disability isn't something you choose if you don't really have to. If people think you can live like a King on those handouts might want to try it for a while. Walk a mile in someone else's shoes before you judge anyone.

I'm a psychotherapist. Worked from home in the past. Self employed. 
Running away in the middle of a session because needing the loo isn't very conductive for the therapeutic process of a client. Nor is cancelling their appointment at the last minute.
They are wrapped up in their own problems, they don't need to be confronted by mine.

I'm never bored being at home. I have many interest, plus a family to care for. My husband has always been the main breadwinner, so it's never been an issue if I could work or not.


----------



## Sar

Hi everyone, 
I'm also new to this forum. I always wanted to work in the medical field and I did manage to complete my nursing degree despite my symptoms. Thankfully I had very understanding profs and lots of support from special needs. However, I realised throughout my placements in school that it would be unrealistic to do shift work with Crohn's. There were far too many times I had to leave in the middle of a dressing change on a client to run to the bathroom... not good! So I made the decision to work in a community clinic doing psychiatric and rehabilitation nursing. It's a Mon-Fri 8-4 job and my coworkers and boss are so understanding. However, I've just entered a bad flare with my Crohn's plus I'm experiencing a lot of pain and fatigue. I've just made the decision to go on sickness EI and eventually get on my long-term benefits through work. I'm trying to work part-time hours but I'm having trouble even doing 3 hours/day. I may have to just bit the bullet and take the time off completely to let myself heal. Hopefully once this settles I can get back to it because I love my job!


----------



## Madhu

Hi all,

I am fairly new here too. My husband is the one with Crohn's and he is an IT professional. Diagnosed in Feb 2015, he went to work until end of May. But he had a flare up after that and has been working from home ever since. Luckily his boss has been extremely supportive so far (Fingers crossed), his organization usually doesn't do this kind of stuff much. I don't go to work (very thankful for it now since we are on our own and I am the only one to take care of him). Just waiting for him to get into remission soon  Hope you all feel better soon too


----------



## Fhmms14

I am newly hired registered nurse , I was working in OR then I transfer to OPD after discovering my diagnosed,


----------



## Eggz

aarthi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am fairly new here too. My husband is the one with Crohn's and he is an IT professional. Diagnosed in Feb 2015, he went to work until end of May. But he had a flare up after that and has been working from home ever since. Luckily his boss has been extremely supportive so far (Fingers crossed), his organization usually doesn't do this kind of stuff much. I don't go to work (very thankful for it now since we are on our own and I am the only one to take care of him). Just waiting for him to get into remission soon  Hope you all feel better soon too


Also in IT (Network Admin).  Diagnosed in May.  My last day with one company was a Friday, and the following Monday was my first with my current company.  That weekend I got slammed w/ abdominal pain and wound up in the ER where I was diagnosed initially.  Talk about awful timing.  

Being still pretty new at my current employer I'm a little nervous to ask for the ability to work from home, but some days it would really be useful.  Fortunately it's not usually stressful work, just time consuming and unpredictable.  I'll have some international travel coming up soon, which will be interesting.  But hey, one day at a time, right?


----------



## Madhu

Eggz said:


> Also in IT (Network Admin).  Diagnosed in May.  My last day with one company was a Friday, and the following Monday was my first with my current company.  That weekend I got slammed w/ abdominal pain and wound up in the ER where I was diagnosed initially.  Talk about awful timing.
> 
> Being still pretty new at my current employer I'm a little nervous to ask for the ability to work from home, but some days it would really be useful.  Fortunately it's not usually stressful work, just time consuming and unpredictable.  I'll have some international travel coming up soon, which will be interesting.  But hey, one day at a time, right?


Wow, timing's really bad. But look at all the positive sides of it. Not much stress, that's huge  And if you have to travel, I would suggest you get it cleared with your GI first, because when my husband asked if he could travel to India for a month, he said he needs to be in remission first and then we would talk about travel. If you're cleared to travel, have a great time


----------



## Dan1970

I am Technical Project Manager in Software Development. Generally its OK unless I get caught in long meetings. I used to be hesitant to talk about my Crohn's but with the frequency that I have to dash out of meetings, I really don't have a choice but to inform folks of the problem. People understand and I am otherwise good at my job. I've been having a really rough patch for the last couple of months and the support, or at least patience, that I have been getting from my team has really impressed me.


----------



## Ladybugsgg

I work as a waitress in a busy premium restaurant and i've had to take a month off because it's just becoming impossible for to do the work required.  
Need a desk job so badly-


----------



## Rev-Rog

My main job is as a minister of religion, with a Bachelor of Ministries degree.  Been at the same church for the last 16 years (www.TeAtatuBaptist.com). Before this I was a hydraulic engineer for 18 years. I now also do engineering as a part time business in my large home garage.  (ok, I'm actually a gun-smith - www.Sub-SilentSuppressors.com). Great thing is that both jobs give me a lot of flexibility and I work from home. When in a flare, I can be in over-whelming pain for days - and weeks on end, and have D up to 15 times a day, so I am privileged having these two jobs, but it is also hard as many days I hardly have the energy to get out of bed :0)


----------



## Carrie

Right now, I intern as a web designer & developer. I love the field, and once I have some more experience, I would like to discuss possibly working from home with my current employer, or just going freelance and doing my own thing. I have learned from this internship that hour-long commutes are not for me, but I love this field!


----------



## Jack85

I'm staring a new job at then end of the month working from home with Apple. Being very recently diognosed with Crohn's disease I think it may be a blessing in disguise


----------



## MDB

I am a Registered Landscape Architect.

There is nothing you cant accomplish in life even when having to handle the enormous peaks and valleys of Crohns.  

To all of you walking in these shoes.........
It is amazing that we were able to get to where we are all the while doing it with a very difficult illness that is really just getting noticed publicly.

I have lost jobs after both of my major surgeries....in the end you have to realize you don't want to work for a boss that cant at least try to understand.
There are people who will and do understand and we should all be lucky enough to work for these folks.  Jobs can be stressful and often lead to flare ups.  The trick is to work on basic behavior modification to learn a good way to deal with everyday stresses and always give yourself a break.  I am totally a type A person and had to find a way to be less intense............Therapy helps......Stop and smell the roses......Literally......
Stay Strong!


----------



## joss8

I'm a System Support Analyst for a National Mapping Agency.

As a few people have mentioned having a desk job is really helpful, and my employers offer flexible working hours and are very understanding. It makes life much easier, but also makes it impossible to leave cos i'm unlikely to get as lucky any where else.

I started to get ill just as i finished University and started my new job. I had loads of time off in my probation period but received good support. I've found trying to be open with people without going into too much unpleasant detail has really helped


----------



## Magzilla

I think I have one of the worst jobs for someone who has Crohn's/UC - I am a Surgical Tech - this means I not only know quite a bit about the 'guts' but, I also am very 'intimate' with the procedures that I could be in for! UGH!! LOL
The worst part is that I specialized in Orthopedics but that meant I could be in surgery for anywheres from an hour to 4 hours at a time   Not good when you never know when 'it' will hit you.  I can't just excuse myself from the room.  
I have now cut back to a couple days a month & now work for a private Ophthalmologist doing Lasik surgery - which only takes about 20 mins so that helps but now I'm having more problems from my RA & ankylosing spondylitis than the Crohn's on most days.  
After being stubborn & putting it off, I am finally applying for disability   I hate not working!! :yfrown:


----------



## -Rita-

I'm currently an 11th grader and I plan on taking Asian Studies in college. My dream is to become a successful writer! At the moment, I'm a newbie writer and I write on my free time as a hobby. All my family supports this idea, especially my mother because she always told me I have a "gift" for writing. Although my grades aren't the best at the moment, I'm doing my best to fulfill this dream and maybe provide you all a new book in your private libraries, hahah~!


----------



## cnt

I did graphics for NBC/MSNBC & CNBC. I loved my job. Unfortunately I am on permanent disability now. That's one of the biggest things that have crushed me in past 25+ years. Truly loved the job and the people I worked with.


----------



## Devera

I'm a nurse. Pretty sure that makes me a very annoying patient.


----------



## SauceySciencey

Was doing a PhD in cancer research prior to diagnosis. Deferred for a year and thinking about changing the nature of the PhD from heavy lab work to math modelling (bioinformatics). 

Also had a horrible supervisor/boss/ MD (and not a scientist) who just doesn't know what he was doing science-wise..made for a lot of stress!

Currently tinkering around with building science based app games, although I need a good artist coz I just plain suck despite all the time I've got to practice!


----------



## matt82

I'm 33 and have had corhn's for 17 years. I started out working construction which was a bit hard on me as back then I was very sick. At my worse I was in hospital and weighed 119 lbs. And I'm 6'2 it was scary to see myself then. I switched my jobs and started an apprenticeship for a automotive service mechanic and have been doing that for the last 12 years. I have had a few flare ups along the way, usually a few weeks off work then back I would go. Now I've been off since October 7, ended up with a abdominal wall abscess and a fistula that now was excited out the skin. This is the longest I have been off work in many years. But im hoping this heals as I have had something like this before but internal and it's healed with antibiotics and prednisone. And also going to be starting humira once infection is under control and hopefully back to work. Or I'm even thinking I may start working for myself to reduce the stress and work load on me. All I know is that sitting waiting to heal is one of the most hardest things to do but this time I'm actually going to sit and wait till I'm better instead of rushing like I usually do. I guess this time it was a bit scary to see certain types of vegetables coming out of a hole in my stomach lol


----------



## StarRibbon

None yet, but I'm going to be a nurse if everything works out. (When my UC doesn't screw with everything, its a different problem. Ugh) However, I might work somewhere in the time being for a book for the course. That or volunteer.


----------



## athena

Hello everybody! I am currently in my last semester of grad school (woohoo!) in Rochester, NY for Social Work.  As a part of my grad program, I do 20 hours a week in internship with kids K-8 in the Rochester City School District.  I love, love, love working with these kids and am so happy that I am making some sort of an impact on them.  On top of my schooling, I work full time at Unity Hospital in Rochester, NY as Chemical Dependency Counselor.  I work with young men, ages 12-21 who are in long term inpatient rehab! I absolutely love working with these young men!


----------



## Josh

Construction Worker! and it SUCKS! All year round, rain or shine.. I have to use Porta Pottys on the construction site.. -30 or +30 degrees out lol... Can you imagine?! I am currently looking for a new job tho as the past 5 years have been hell lol..


----------



## Josh

Devera said:


> I'm a nurse. Pretty sure that makes me a very annoying patient.


LOL i can just imagine!


----------



## Josh

matt82 said:


> I'm 33 and have had corhn's for 17 years. I started out working construction which was a bit hard on me as back then I was very sick. At my worse I was in hospital and weighed 119 lbs. And I'm 6'2 it was scary to see myself then. I switched my jobs and started an apprenticeship for a automotive service mechanic and have been doing that for the last 12 years. I have had a few flare ups along the way, usually a few weeks off work then back I would go. Now I've been off since October 7, ended up with a abdominal wall abscess and a fistula that now was excited out the skin. This is the longest I have been off work in many years. But im hoping this heals as I have had something like this before but internal and it's healed with antibiotics and prednisone. And also going to be starting humira once infection is under control and hopefully back to work. Or I'm even thinking I may start working for myself to reduce the stress and work load on me. All I know is that sitting waiting to heal is one of the most hardest things to do but this time I'm actually going to sit and wait till I'm better instead of rushing like I usually do. I guess this time it was a bit scary to see certain types of vegetables coming out of a hole in my stomach lol


Oh man.. I feel your pain matt. Im still in the construction trenches! Looking to do the same actually and maybe start some sort of business i can run from home? Seems like the best option for people like us!


----------



## Lesleytlc

I've been a professional dog groomer for the last 16 years. I used to groom in my mobile van but had an accident whilst grooming a Yorkshire terrier. So decided to get a shop with access to a toilet. I have had my shop for about a year and half now. It's tough working full time grooming dogs. The job is very physical, it's back breaking. Before Xmas I was working 6 days per week and now I'm ill again. I've came home sick today as I'm having a flare, I'm in so much pain. I love dog grooming and have a great business but my body is screaming out for me to stop. Xx


----------



## Ian_H

I work for a entertainment booking agency called OtherBrother.  I initially auditioned for one of the event bands they booked and made the cut   After playing in the group for 4 years they offered me a position in the office as an agent.  So I book entertainment on the east coast and play in the event band throughout the week as well.  Great job and my boss already knows my schedule!


----------



## EveryDaysaHollyDay

I'm an Assistant in Nursing, in my 4th year of study to be become a Registered Midwife and Registered Nurse.


----------



## Bamba

I carry out Health & Safety audits on Holiday Parks all over the UK from Scotland down to the Isle of Wight which obviously means a lot of time driving & sat in a car, I'm recently diagnosed with CD so I am wondering what sort of effect this will have & I think a lot more thought will have to go into when/what I eat & no doubt I'll become very familar with nearly every motorway service station in the UK:lol2:


----------



## Salad_Shooter

Nurse when I got sick and had to go on disability.


----------



## Eridon2002

I'm a Technical Sales Specialist.  I sell research supplies to those doing laboratory research.  The bulk of my customers are in life science researching proteins.  I have a 6 state territory(in the Midwest) and have to travel a lot by plane and car.  I try to get hotels with kitchens so I can cook my own food.  The minimum the hotel has to have is a fridge and a microwave.  I also pack my george foreman grill with me   I visit a lot of academic labs and run across those researching Crohn's.  I talk with one researcher often who is working on Crohn's disease.  She knows I have it and I told her how hopeless this disease feels.  How I have been curled up in a ball in pain praying that a cure is found.  Not sure how much longer I can do this job with the travel and stress.  i guess it will all depend on how my upcoming resection surgery goes.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

All jobs take a toll on us . Easy jobs n hard ones are all a drain to our fatigued n weary bodies. Wish you all,all the best n hope for your improved health. Take care


----------



## JaimeM

Rad Tech in a small hospital. Usually I do pretty well. Thankfully my drs know me well so they're very lenient and helpful. I take a lot of call however and that's pretty tough to not get a regular night of sleep


----------



## hcrum87hc

I'm a civil engineer for a local county here in South Carolina.  I primarily design new, and upgrade existing, stormwater drainage systems.


----------



## YorkshireLass

I used to be a Legal Executive and got a lot of support from work colleagues (worked at the same firm for 17 years) bit of a problem having to rush out of Court when not too well though!  Children came along and now I am a full time mum and helping to run the family farm.  Great for afternoon naps (which are quite frequent at the moment).


----------



## Pharmacist

I'm a pharmacist and make for a very annoying patient.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Guess the clue is in the name lol


----------



## BodieJaker

I am a Trainee Vascular Scientist! Which means I do (will do) ultrasound scans on people looking for deep vein thrombosis, arterial stenosis, varicose veins, and a whole heap of other diseases of the veins and arteries. Working in a hospital has changed my view on the NHS a lot, in some ways for the better,  in some ways for the worse.

I'm doing this training via the Scientist Training Programme which is a brilliant new scheme where anyone with a science degree can apply for a whole range of different specialities within healthcare, get placed in a hospital, and do a 3 year masters degree whilst receiving a pretty decent salary. I'd highly recommend it. Though the work load is making me a bit stressed and tired it's  a great opportunity.


----------



## Ann Morgan

BodieJaker said:


> I am a Trainee Vascular Scientist! Which means I do (will do) ultrasound scans on people looking for deep vein thrombosis, arterial stenosis, varicose veins, and a whole heap of other diseases of the veins and arteries. Working in a hospital has changed my view on the NHS a lot, in some ways for the better,  in some ways for the worse.
> 
> I'm doing this training via the Scientist Training Programme which is a brilliant new scheme where anyone with a science degree can apply for a whole range of different specialities within healthcare, get placed in a hospital, and do a 3 year masters degree whilst receiving a pretty decent salary. I'd highly recommend it. Though the work load is making me a bit stressed and tired it's  a great opportunity.


I had a deep vein ultrasound in 2009. That would be a good career to choose. Good luck


----------



## Ann Morgan

I was a Loan Operations Specialist in the Commercial Loan Department at Chase Bank for 24 years. A good job with decent pay and benefits. Regular hours and that worked well for me. I have not worked since 2009. I am trying to figure out what to do with myself. I worked very hard for 30 years. Now I have many health issues. I am going to start telling people that I am "retired" from now on, instead of "disabled".


----------



## aypues

I am a real estate broker and investor....I flip properties. Used to do hairstyling! hah. The RE is good because I can work from home most of the time and is only rarely very stressful. The flips are fun...I like remodeling...I just pick out the finishes and work with a designer though, I can't do any of the work myself...I just cut checks. lol.


----------



## katiesue230

I am also considering a career change.  I am a mental health case manager and I work in the community, so bathroom breaks are a bit of an issue.  Also, the stress is high.  Last week, a client became physically violent and I realized that I am probably not physically capable of this position anymore.  

I'm thinking I would like to work at an animal shelter or library.


----------



## neonx305

Chemical packager at a major science company. Keeps my focus away from my disease and pain, also i love it.


----------



## EmbraceJoy

I am a psychotherapist, and I have several job roles. Up until the flare that lead the diagnosis, I was working 7 days a week at 4 jobs.

I was hoping to be able to sustain that just one more year (until youngest graduates high school) but I need days off to be a party in my own wellness.

I submitted a reduced contract request for my weekday/school job. It will allow me to be off many Mondays, work 7:30 to 1:30 Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday at the school job, see private clients 2:00 to evening, have Friday off.

I work full time on the weekends at a psychiatric emergency room. It's a killer shift: 6:45 a.m to 11:15 p.m. Sat and Sun. But this is the job with "benefits" such as 403(b), pension (vested at 5 years), long term and short term disability and a good medical plan. I took FMLA for the 2 weekends following my hospital stay and utilized some of my short term disability benefits. I need to keep that job.

My 4th job is checking the work of other practitioners for a substance abuse company. I can do this online, and it takes 4-5 hours on my schedule a week.


----------



## Archa004

katiesue230 said:


> I am also considering a career change.  I am a mental health case manager and I work in the community, so bathroom breaks are a bit of an issue.  Also, the stress is high.  Last week, a client became physically violent and I realized that I am probably not physically capable of this position anymore.
> 
> I'm thinking I would like to work at an animal shelter or library.



I work at an animal shelter and while it can be rewarding, the stress is very very high (which is why I'm currently trying to get out of it)


----------



## MEgal

Family Med doc. :voodoo: soooooo also in the Very Annoying Patient category, as well as the I'm Just Going to Uptodate That First colloquium. 



Devera said:


> I'm a nurse. Pretty sure that makes me a very annoying patient.


----------



## MEgal

Holy moly, thats a lot of jobs. How did you get started with the substance abuse company, if you don't mind me asking? Sounds interesting...



EmbraceJoy said:


> I am a psychotherapist, and I have several job roles. Up until the flare that lead the diagnosis, I was working 7 days a week at 4 jobs.
> 
> I was hoping to be able to sustain that just one more year (until youngest graduates high school) but I need days off to be a party in my own wellness.
> 
> I submitted a reduced contract request for my weekday/school job. It will allow me to be off many Mondays, work 7:30 to 1:30 Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday at the school job, see private clients 2:00 to evening, have Friday off.
> 
> I work full time on the weekends at a psychiatric emergency room. It's a killer shift: 6:45 a.m to 11:15 p.m. Sat and Sun. But this is the job with "benefits" such as 403(b), pension (vested at 5 years), long term and short term disability and a good medical plan. I took FMLA for the 2 weekends following my hospital stay and utilized some of my short term disability benefits. I need to keep that job.
> 
> My 4th job is checking the work of other practitioners for a substance abuse company. I can do this online, and it takes 4-5 hours on my schedule a week.


----------



## Fallensoul

Cronnie1975 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Police Officer, when I have a flare up it does make the job diffilcult.  However my Police Force are very understanding, and let me take time off without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I have is if I am a passenger in the police car, I then get severe travel sickness which sometimes causes my Crohns to go berserk!
> 
> So I generally try and drive all the time, although this is not always possible.
> 
> Other than that I manage quite well.


So it's possible then? To become a police officer? I was gutted when I was told I wouldn't be able to join the navy, The next best thing for me was the police force,  When I found out that I might not be able to join the force I'll admit, I did shed a few tears....You've gave me Hope


----------



## StrayTaco

I'm retired military (25 years in the Air Force) where I was a computer operator, computer programmer and then personnel officer for the last 10 years of it. After I retired I went back to what I love: programming computers, although I still haven't fully figured out what I want to do if/when I grow up. I was misdiagnosed with UC back in 2006, and didn't get my Crohn's diagnosis until last year after I'd been retired from the military for over a year. 

The Crohn's may end up forcing a career change, simply because of access to medical care where I live in Southeast Ohio, especially if I end up needing to switch to Remicade and need to get infusions and hour-and-a-half away.


----------



## MissLeopard83

I work as a staffing coordinator for a retirement community.  I love my job - it's a desk job - but it can be stressful at times, especially when you have call-offs and no replacement can be found.  I just graduated with my Bachelor degree in December and got the job right before I graduated, so I've been here 6.5 months.  I'm hoping to go back for my Master's in a year or two and take the ALF Administrator exam.  My goal is to be an ALF administrator.


----------



## jcashen87

I am an office manager at a Boating Marina and Mobile home park. We rent out covered boat slips for boats up to 40 feet. We have 50 mobile home sites, it is a family business and luckily I have a co worker who is the harbor master in charge of most of the physical side of things. I run to the gas dock and launch ramp to take folks money and pump gas in between doing all the office work, payroll, administrative paperwork. 

Also it is a sales type job too, renting out to new customers, meeting new people all the time, and dealing with folks personalities day to day.

Recently for the first time I have been missing work for a week and a half mostly due to extreme fatigue, low iron feeling. I have been losing weight, hope to go back tomorrow. I have just started the load of tests for what I am assuming is some form of IBD. I have dealt with GI problems my whole life, misdiagnosed Celiacs for first 9 years of life after near death 6 week hospitilization at 9 months old, 3 endoscopies at young age which GI Dr said Gerd. Was pretty well symptom-free until 4-5 years ago or so. Not severe symptoms anyway.

Love my job though and hope to not feel so weak before my colonoscopy/endoscopy and be able to work again.


----------



## soap94

working as a freelancer


----------



## Missfitz

Hey all, I work for Anthem health insurance. More specifically their NY BCBS plan. I would suggest healthcare as a good way to go, if you work for any of the major insurers there are usually generous time off and insurance policies. Plus with a documented chronic illness working half time remote is great and most insurance companies offer this as well!


----------



## The220

8 years in the Navy! Fun job - not when symptoms are active though!!


----------



## MizzSarah

I work as a special education teacher often 1 on 1 with students that need complete supervision. I don't have the ability to just leave students to go to the washroom if need be so I often have to take days off when my body is not cooperating.

Very frustrating.

I've already had to contemplate whether this job is something I'll be able to do


----------



## Txgal58

Well, I'm employed by a segment of the Department of Defense for almost 21 years. My job is Customer Service and Quality Assurance Training Specialist. Basically I'm a corporate trainer. Notice I did not say I was working. The last day I worked was January 16, 2016. 
Personally I don't know how I made it through 2015. Just sheer willpower I suppose. I missed a ton of work in 2015 (I was diagnosed with Crohn's in December 2014) which my supervisors were not happy about. I was conducting 2-3 week long classes and we didn't really have extra trainers to cover for me if I had to be out. 
I really thought I would get better after my doctor started me on TPN. My weight is stable, hospitalizations have decreased but I just don't have the energy or stamina to even work part-time. 
I've filed for SS disability and will have to take early retirement at my work. I'm only 58 and never expected to be in this situation.


----------



## amyh

I need to update my career!  Our family had a big move to Hawaii (to be closer to family) , and my husband works full time and now I work 2 jobs just to make ends meet.  My first job is a dog trainer, where we do private lessons in people's homes.  My second job for extra income is cleaning dog kennels for the military. I've been in remission so far, but I'm just hoping I stay in remission with all the added stress!   :yfaint:


----------



## Arthur Oliveira

Hey, im a tattooer/tattoo artist whatever you wanna call it, doctors say i'll have arthritis for sure as well, and i got crohns, when flares are too strong i stay home so it heals fast. But working so much hours sittings are tough for my fistula. Hoping for it to get well soon.now almost 1 month home with a flare. And going crazy. Lucky for me i got flexible hours and i can control my agenda. But i cant imagine doing anything different in any sort of future so. Maybe ill work hard enough today to have a bussiness when my arthritis hits, and save myself to tattoo only some friends or so. I do handpoke tattoos as well, takes more time, but its lighter on the body.

Maybe thats what you get when your names arthur! Arthritis!  Haha. 

I'll think of that when the time comes. Won't lose my dream, that i fought too much to achieve over a couple of diseases! Just gotta adapt and over come!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CrohnsNewbie2

I work as a help desk analyst. The stress of the job doesn't help but my managers have always been very supportive about me taking time off and taking breaks.


----------



## EmmaLou

I work as an unqualified professional in Occupational Therapy. Until I was hospitalised in April I was working in this job (assessments and interventions in peoples' homes) and studying for a degree in OT. I've been on sick leave since April with flares and then surgery in August, but am hoping to go back to work on a phased return from next Tuesday. No idea what's happening about my degree. Really hoping to be able to continue it, but unless there is a significant improvement in health, am not sure it will be possible.


----------



## TwoFiveOhs

Mister FiveOh and I both work for a couple various professions in the public safety field. (It's pretty obvious which is the main one from our username, haha) He has the Crohn's and is semi-retired. I have IBD and Celiacs as well as a couple non-GI health challenges and am just getting my foot in the door in the field. 

Mister Five wants to come out of semi-retirement, he loves the profession too much. It's definitely set to be quite the battle though (we can only pray for an uphill one). I'm just trying to stay healthy enough to help out Mister Five while pushing towards getting ahead in my own career.

Happy trails,

~The FiveOh's


----------



## KatieRose00

I work at my grandparent's bakery. It's nice working there since they all know me and my story.


----------



## woops!

Nurse & I love it! I work different areas in my hospital, ICU, ER & PACU! Pretty much all critical care. 
The pros - I see my GI on a regular daily basis so I get to ask random questions if I need too. I get my blood work done pretty easy, usually by a co- worker and I can drop it off at lab. Pharmacy helps me with those meds that my insurance always gives me issues with ( humira, Stelara). I work with folks who all have a good understanding and are great when it comes to crohns. 
The cons - it's 12 hrs on my feet, I get tired easy, and I can not always get to the bathroom. Not because my employer won't let me, but I can't tell a patient who is not breathing that I will be back in a few min..... so adult diapers are the norm. Staying hydrated can be tough as we can not keep water in patient care areas so I have to go to break room to drink & in some departments that's far away. 
As I'm on immunosuppressive meds, I catch everything... flu, c- diff 3 times. Rough!!


----------



## MadDrJeckel

TommyBones said:


> Hi all,
> I work at a water treatment facility, taking the muddy Mississippi & making it drinkable. I've worked around lime dust, carbon dust, chlorine, phosphate dust, aluminum dust, etc going on 9 years. Could this have caused my Crohns.. Not gonna dwell on it at this point. It allows me to pay the medical bills, plus I work alone, so the uncomfortable waddle to the loo isn't an issue for me, thankfully. But taking sick time means someone has to work 16 hours so I try to stay strong on my sickest days & tough it out, but sometimes we all just need a day in bed.. Things could always be worse so I'm just fortunate I can still work for the time being.
> Cheers and good luck to you all.


I'd be more suspicious that the etiology of your of your CD is MAP, mycobacterium avian subspecies paratuberculosum.  Check out the videos of Professor John Hermon-Taylor from U.K.  He even cultures the buildup at the entry of a water tx facility and finds MAP.


----------



## MadDrJeckel

ducky said:


> I work in administration.  I have a lot of responsibility, work long hours and have to meet multiple deadlines.  When I'm feeling well, I enjoy the challenge and do a great job.  When I'm having a flare up, the fatigue makes it much harder the keep all the balls in the air. I make errors I normally wouldn't and then I feel depressed about it. like I've lost my skill level.
> I've been wondering about changing careers to something simpler. It's hard to let go but it might be better for me in the long run.
> 
> Can anyone else identify with the loss of ability, skills etc ?


Weeeeelll, research and reality are replete with Cognitive Impairment in CD, so it may behoove you to retrain in something easier and less stressful sooner than later.  I had a highly successful Chiropractic and Acupuncture Clinic but had to retire at 50yo.  I think that if I had gotten the PhD in Econ.....I would still be working.


----------



## MadDrJeckel

sleepallday said:


> I am a Zookeeper who specializes in Primates. I also work in the Zoos' Education Department running tours for school groups and for our guest camp outs.
> It is very physically and mentally demanding, especially considering our Zoo is located on a steep hill.. Some days I literally feel like I am about to collapse or might need to crawl but I've always loved a fight with myself. It's probably not smart but I'm the type that will keep going until I literally do end up passed out in a heap of ape poo.
> 
> I have also just applied to university to study a Bachelor of Nursing to become a RN.
> Do any RNs have any advice on how they handle the work load and stress?



OH...so you are Chief of Staff of the Obama White House...just kidding.  I was a DC/Acupuncturist that treated bunches of RNs and the ones with IBS/IBD/CD/UC did not fare too well.  May I suggest that you find a DC or DPM that can fit you with a set of semirigid functional orthotics which would give you much more spring in your step and reduce fatigue. Presently you are dealing with patients THAT CANT COMPLAIN....YOU ARE MOST FORTUNATE!!!

Cheers


----------



## IrritableBob

I am a telemetry technition at a hospital (diagnosing heart rhythms, you know  ) I work three 12's per week, which makes me full time. I also am certified as a phlebotomist and a patient care technition, so sometimes I float up to a floor to fill in. 

Telemetry is awesome for people with chronic issues/IBD because you are sitting 98% of the time. My station is located in the ER where there is a bathroom on every corner, so I'm good there. As long as I'm well enough to drive to work, my gut issues don't really interfere too much with my job.

I also love the techinical aspects, such as heart anatomy and electrophysiology (having been placed on a heart monitor in the hospital before, I found this extremely fascinating).

My boss is awesome. Not only is she a RN manager, but she has a doughter with Colitis (we both got weirdly excited when we discovered this).

My class to attain a national certification in EKG took 2 weeks (the was an accelerated course though--community colleges offer it over the course of a full semester). 

I love the medical field, and I'm planning to move on with my schooling in that direction.


----------



## Linds89

I'm a behavior analyst who works with kids with autism. I've worked with all age ranges of people with disabilities from 4-45 years of age. I currently work with 5-8yr olds and its a very physical job. They frequently exhibit challenging behavior such as hitting, kicking, pinching, and biting -- not fun when your organs are all swollen and you are trying to remain calm and neutral. Sometimes they throw huge tantrums and just flop on the floor screaming and refuse to move so we have to pick them up -- not fun when you have a headache and are fatigued and feeling dizzy. 

Even when they are being perfect angels its hard because you have to have pretty high energy to keep their attention and focus. 

With being on immunosuppressants I worry about catching all their colds. 

ideally, I will be switching to a consulting position so I can make my weekly schedule myself. This will allow me to schedule small break between clients and around infusion days (such working 4 longer days rather than 5 normal days those weeks). This will also require less direct-care of the children and more parent-training/supervision. 

Hopefully I can continue in this field as I LOVE it but its just very hard with my current health situation. Long term I hope to have a more supervisory position or even administrative work within the same field (ie desk job).


----------



## Barricade007

I am a shift worker that is always out and about. Its my dream job and could never quit, but you learn really fast where all the bathrooms are and which places are open 24 hours


----------



## JessPeper

I'm an auto damage appraiser. My work is not physically demanding but can be stressful when we're super busy. I love my job and wouldn't trade for any other.


----------



## NurseMiller

I have Celiac, Crohns, Arthritis, Endometriosis....etc. 
 I am currently an Assistant Nurse Manager, working mon through fri. I run all over the hospital and it is a stressful job. I find it difficult to make it through my days and extremely exhausted. It is hard to be a Nurse/Manager and take care of everyone else when I cannot even take care of myself. I am not sure what else career wise I can jump into. Some days I am beyond frustrated and have a meltdown. I was in the Army and suffer with disabilities from that as well. I am glad I found this forum, now I don't have to feel alone. hugs to all.


----------



## paradox59

MadDrJeckel said:


> OH...so you are Chief of Staff of the Obama White House...just kidding.  I was a DC/Acupuncturist that treated bunches of RNs and the ones with IBS/IBD/CD/UC did not fare too well.  May I suggest that you find a DC or DPM that can fit you with a set of semirigid functional orthotics which would give you much more spring in your step and reduce fatigue. Presently you are dealing with patients THAT CANT COMPLAIN....YOU ARE MOST FORTUNATE!!!
> 
> Cheers


I am appalled to find racist political commentary in a forum where I am seeking help for a debilitating illness. Unbelievable.


----------



## admiral

I work in IT as well. There are well maintained  bathrooms on every floor if I need to use them.  Desk jobs are great for me!


----------



## Catlover96

I am an EMT and almost finished with paramedic school. Not currently working because of new crohns diagnosis. Dream job is working as a Paramedic in London.


----------



## kschorgl

I work in public relations in an agency setting. PR is great because it is a part of every kind of business and you can really find a niche, even if you worked in a PR department at a firm that specialized in what your major originally was. 

Everyone in this profession is super friendly, understanding and open. Since open communication is the premise of the field, communicating with my coworkers, bosses, etc. when I don't feel well, need to work from home, or am having a bad day has been extraordinarily easy.


----------



## ChronicallyAwesome

I'm an RN that works on a busy medical-surgical unit. Ironically enough, I take care of people diagnosed with IBD everyday.

I'm planning to get my Master's degree in nursing soon so I can teach or take up a non-bedside job if things with my health continue to get worse.


----------



## ChronicallyCrohns

the only job I've had that works for me is my desk job. I love it. I also have flexibility to use the bathroom when I need to. I used to be a server in college, and there is NO way that would fly with my body now. I have very bad exhaustion and get aches and pains regularly. So a desk job works well for me. 

My advice to see assess what your body can handle (we are all different!)
Some people like the exercise to help them with symptoms, some people need a more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## MaryCherub

I work in a fairly stressful job in customer service. Stress is the WORST thing for UC. However, I take adaptogen herbs and they help me to stay calm, and keep flares to a minimum. I have only been at my most recent job for six months, and they don't know I have UC. The last company I worked for suggested I keep quite about it - and I have.


----------



## MHMH

I work in fashion, it's pretty stressful but my boss is understanding and let's me work from home when I'm in a flare


----------



## mackraslo

MaryCherub said:


> However, I take adaptogen herbs and they help me to stay calm, and keep flares to a minimum.


May I ask which herbs you use? I have found Ashwagandha to help out somewhat, it lessens some of the stress at work.

Oh and also, to answer your post question, I work as a security officer. Very stressful most days.

Cheers


----------

